# Steven "POS" Colbert



## RadicalRedneck

In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.


----------



## IcebergSlim

RadicalRedneck said:


> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.


Does Colbert exercising his 1st Amendment rights make you feel less Safe, Snowflake?


----------



## JoeMoma

RadicalRedneck said:


> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.


Trump is president of the United States of America.  I am Glad he is president rather than Clinton.
I'm not sure what "Trump is not my president" means.  Individuals don't have presidents.  The country has a president and his name is Donald J. Trump.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Alt Right Snowflakes like RR are very, very afraid of the 1st Amendment rights of American citizens.


----------



## percysunshine

.
People who make jokes like that are usually homophobic.


----------



## saveliberty

Steve carries a  lot of pain from high school.


----------



## IcebergSlim

saveliberty said:


> Steve carries a  lot of pain from high school.


Yeah...I think his dad died when Colbert was young....

I think you could probably milk that for some approval......


----------



## MarathonMike

He was funny back when he pretended to be a Conservative. Now he just comes off like a whiny douche.


----------



## Moonglow

Maybe Colbert should have called a Muslim/communist/gay boy/etc, etc?


----------



## Snouter

Colbert is as creepy as an MSNBC qu332r.  His deformed right ear.  He can pay for a plastic surgeon to fix that.  Why not?


----------



## Moonglow

Snouter said:


> Colbert is as creepy as an MSNBC qu332r.  His deformed right ear.  He can pay for a plastic surgeon to fix that.  Why not?


His vanity is not as high as yours...


----------



## Votto

RadicalRedneck said:


> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.



They always threaten to leave the country but never do.

I reckon it's all a part of their pathological progressive lying.

They simply can't help themselves.


----------



## TheOldSchool

RadicalRedneck said:


> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.


You can also call him Steven "Highest Rated Late Night Show" Colbert


----------



## saveliberty

IcebergSlim said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve carries a  lot of pain from high school.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I think his dad died when Colbert was young....
> 
> I think you could probably milk that for some approval......
Click to expand...


I just gave him some liberal excuse, you should thank me.


----------



## IcebergSlim

saveliberty said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve carries a  lot of pain from high school.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I think his dad died when Colbert was young....
> 
> I think you could probably milk that for some approval......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just gave him some liberal excuse, you should thank me.
Click to expand...

You're a tedious hypocrite.....thanks....


----------



## saveliberty

Has Amy Schumer on the same night he makes a lame Trump Constitution.  I think he's jumping the shark.


----------



## Trump.Stamped

Everyone just needs to shut the fuck up for awhile. Even me.


----------



## bodecea

RadicalRedneck said:


> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.


Triggered!


----------



## saveliberty

IcebergSlim said:


> You're a tedious hypocrite.....thanks....



Sorry about your dad.


----------



## Snouter

Moonglow said:


> His vanity is not as high as yours...



Do you find his deformed ear as something good?  But more important than his grotesque looks, isn't his sick ideology a form of vanity?


----------



## kiwiman127

Every president in my lifetime, has been the targets for jokes.  Colbert's oratory is no worse, than what posters here have said about Clinton, Bush, Obama and Trump. That said, there's a lot of crocodile tears here this morning.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

RadicalRedneck said:


> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.



Many of you on the right hated Obama and yet you stayed and complained daily, but when someone on the Progressive side act like you then you want them to get the fuck out of our country!

So if you ever claimed that Obama was not your President then sit down and shut the fuck up because the Progressive has every right to be as retarded as you!


----------



## bodecea

MarathonMike said:


> He was funny back when he pretended to be a Conservative. Now he just comes off like a whiny douche.


Then, don't watch him.


----------



## Moonglow

Snouter said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> His vanity is not as high as yours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you find his deformed ear as something good?  But more important than his grotesque looks, isn't his sick ideology a form of vanity?
Click to expand...

I can accept people for who they are...He is nothing less than an entertainer, just like those on the right...


----------



## IcebergSlim

saveliberty said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a tedious hypocrite.....thanks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your dad.
Click to expand...

He never mentioned you.......


----------



## IcebergSlim

kiwiman127 said:


> Every president in my lifetime, has been the targets for jokes.  Colbert's oratory is no worse, than what posters here have said about Clinton, Bush, Obama and Trump. That said, there's a lot of crocodile tears here this morning.


A lot of butthurt.....these Trump Snowflakes aren't very manly, are they?


----------



## saveliberty

IcebergSlim said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a tedious hypocrite.....thanks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about your dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He never mentioned you.......
Click to expand...


Respect the humor.  +1


----------



## JakeStarkey

Colbert rules, alt right drools.


----------



## saveliberty

JakeStarkey said:


> Colbert rules, alt right drools.



Really?  How hard is it to have a staff of writers and cue cards?


----------



## Votto

JakeStarkey said:


> Colbert rules, alt right drools.



Look everyone, more "truthiness".


----------



## JakeStarkey

Votto said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colbert rules, alt right drools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look everyone, more "truthiness".
Click to expand...

You mean more factual reality.  Colbert makes the far right look like idiots.


----------



## Pogo

RadicalRedneck said:


> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.



What in the wide world of Fuck are you even yammering about?  You actually believe the whole world is glued to whatever yes-master channel you're watching?

Link?  Quote?  Transcript?  YouTube?  Anything at all?

I kinda thought that when you start a thread you're supposed to have, I dunno, some kind of point in mind.  Other than "waahh I'm butthurt".  All that is is a self-indulgent wank.  Which of course is redundant, and not to suggest there's such a thing as a public service wank.


----------



## Pogo

saveliberty said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colbert rules, alt right drools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  How hard is it to have a staff of writers and cue cards?
Click to expand...


Where does he say it's "hard"?


----------



## saveliberty

Pogo said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colbert rules, alt right drools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  How hard is it to have a staff of writers and cue cards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does he say it's "hard"?
Click to expand...


It implied skills moron.  That the best you had?


----------



## IsaacNewton

“You see these dictators on their pedestals, surrounded by the bayonets of their soldiers and the truncheons of their police ... yet in their hearts there is unspoken fear. They are afraid of words and thoughts: words spoken abroad, thoughts stirring at home -- all the more powerful because forbidden -- terrify them. A little mouse of thought appears in the room, and even the mightiest potentates are thrown into panic.” - Winston Churchill -

"It is a paradox that every dictator has climbed to power on the ladder of free speech. Immediately on attaining power each dictator has suppressed all free speech except his own." - Herbert Hoover -


----------



## Votto

JakeStarkey said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colbert rules, alt right drools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look everyone, more "truthiness".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean more factual reality.  Colbert makes the far right look like idiots.
Click to expand...


You're telling me.  I used to get all my news from Jon Stewart but now that he is not around all I have is Steven.


----------



## blackhawk

I haven't cared for any of the late night host since Johnny Carson he could make fun of politicians without being vile or disgusting. As for Colbert I didn't care about what he had to say when he was on Comedy Central that hasn't changed since he's been on CBS.


----------



## Pogo

saveliberty said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colbert rules, alt right drools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  How hard is it to have a staff of writers and cue cards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where does he say it's "hard"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It implied skills moron.  That the best you had?
Click to expand...


Oh.  I thought maybe there was something wrong with my screen.  I went "tap tap this thing on?"  Even now I am enroute to the computer repair shop.

Where does it say skills are "hard"?  I'll need to tell the computer guy so he can figure out why it's not showing up.


----------



## Divine Wind

JoeMoma said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is president of the United States of America.  I am Glad he is president rather than Clinton.
> I'm not sure what "Trump is not my president" means.  Individuals don't have presidents.  The country has a president and his name is Donald J. Trump.
Click to expand...

Agreed, but let's not forget how many RWNJs claimed for 8 years that Obama wasn't their President. 

As for Colbert, he leans left, is a Roman Catholic and has a Jew as a best friend.  What's not to hate?  /sarcasm

I like Colbert even though I disagree with him politically on many subjects. At least he's funny unlike most LWers.


----------



## JoeMoma

Divine.Wind said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is president of the United States of America.  I am Glad he is president rather than Clinton.
> I'm not sure what "Trump is not my president" means.  Individuals don't have presidents.  The country has a president and his name is Donald J. Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, but let's not forget how many RWNJs claimed for 8 years that Obama wasn't their President.
> 
> As for Colbert, he leans left, is a Roman Catholic and has a Jew as a best friend.  What's not to hate?  /sarcasm
> 
> I like Colbert even though I disagree with him politically on many subjects. At least he's funny unlike most LWers.
Click to expand...

I enjoyed his show on Comedy Central.  I haven't really watched him since he moved to the late show.


----------



## ptbw forever

MarathonMike said:


> He was funny back when he pretended to be a Conservative. Now he just comes off like a whiny douche.


He was never funny.


----------



## Divine Wind

JakeStarkey said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colbert rules, alt right drools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look everyone, more "truthiness".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean more factual reality.  Colbert makes the far right look like idiots.
Click to expand...

The far Right doesn't need any help looking like idiots.  Jus' sayin'.


----------



## ptbw forever

kiwiman127 said:


> Every president in my lifetime, has been the targets for jokes.  Colbert's oratory is no worse, than what posters here have said about Clinton, Bush, Obama and Trump. That said, there's a lot of crocodile tears here this morning.


You have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## ptbw forever

Divine.Wind said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colbert rules, alt right drools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look everyone, more "truthiness".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean more factual reality.  Colbert makes the far right look like idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The far Right doesn't need any help looking like idiots.  Jus' sayin'.
Click to expand...

The "far right" is a figment of your imagination.


----------



## Divine Wind

JoeMoma said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is president of the United States of America.  I am Glad he is president rather than Clinton.
> I'm not sure what "Trump is not my president" means.  Individuals don't have presidents.  The country has a president and his name is Donald J. Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, but let's not forget how many RWNJs claimed for 8 years that Obama wasn't their President.
> 
> As for Colbert, he leans left, is a Roman Catholic and has a Jew as a best friend.  What's not to hate?  /sarcasm
> 
> I like Colbert even though I disagree with him politically on many subjects. At least he's funny unlike most LWers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I enjoyed his show on Comedy Central.  I haven't really watched him since he moved to the late show.
Click to expand...

My wife and I DVR his show plus James Corden's and also Kimmel.  I don't watch an episode unless there's a guest I'm interested in seeing but when I do, Colbert is often funny albeit more than left of center.


----------



## Divine Wind

ptbw forever said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colbert rules, alt right drools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look everyone, more "truthiness".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean more factual reality.  Colbert makes the far right look like idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The far Right doesn't need any help looking like idiots.  Jus' sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "far right" is a figment of your imagination.
Click to expand...

The far Lefties say the same thing about the far Left.


----------



## RealDave

RadicalRedneck said:


> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.


The morons that voted for the " I like to grab them by the pussy" candidate is pretending to be upset by Colbert's remark.


----------



## mdk

Votto said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They always threaten to leave the country but never do.
> 
> I reckon it's all a part of their pathological progressive lying.
> 
> They simply can't help themselves.
Click to expand...


Anyone that says they are leaving the country as result of Presidents is almost always full of shit. Also, whiny. It's been years since Rush was going to move to Costa Rica as result of the ACA.


----------



## Divine Wind

RealDave said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> The morons that voted for the " I like to grab them by the pussy" candidate is pretending to be upset by Colbert's remark.
Click to expand...

Did Colbert seriously claim Trump isn't his President or was he just being funny?  Which episode did this come from?


----------



## Divine Wind

mdk said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They always threaten to leave the country but never do.
> 
> I reckon it's all a part of their pathological progressive lying.
> 
> They simply can't help themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone that says they are leaving the country as result of Presidents is almost always full of shit. Also, whiny. It's been years since Rush was going to move to Costa Rica as result of the ACA.
Click to expand...

Over a decade since Baldwin and other Hollywood celebs threatened to leave if Gore lost.

Opinion | Celebrities, I’m begging you: Stop threatening to leave the U.S. over elections


----------



## Pogo

Sooooooo fifty posts later, anyone have any clue yet what this thread is about?


----------



## ptbw forever

Divine.Wind said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colbert rules, alt right drools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look everyone, more "truthiness".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean more factual reality.  Colbert makes the far right look like idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The far Right doesn't need any help looking like idiots.  Jus' sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "far right" is a figment of your imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The far Lefties say the same thing about the far Left.
Click to expand...

The far left literally has numerous ideologies specifically dedicated to it, and the number is actually growing. 

Anyone claiming that there isn't a far left is ignorant of decades of well documented history.


----------



## Darkwind

bodecea said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Triggered!
Click to expand...

Colbert certainly is.


----------



## SmokeALib

Pogo said:


> Sooooooo fifty posts later, anyone have any clue yet what this thread is about?


Stupid lowlife liberal scum.


----------



## mdk

Divine.Wind said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They always threaten to leave the country but never do.
> 
> I reckon it's all a part of their pathological progressive lying.
> 
> They simply can't help themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone that says they are leaving the country as result of Presidents is almost always full of shit. Also, whiny. It's been years since Rush was going to move to Costa Rica as result of the ACA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over a decade since Baldwin and other Hollywood celebs threatened to leave if Gore lost.
> 
> Opinion | Celebrities, I’m begging you: Stop threatening to leave the U.S. over elections
Click to expand...


It's all just crybaby bullshit.


----------



## Divine Wind

ptbw forever said:


> ....Anyone claiming that there isn't a far left is ignorant of decades of well documented history.


Agreed. Same goes for the fucking morons who claim there isn't a far right.


----------



## bodecea

ptbw forever said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was funny back when he pretended to be a Conservative. Now he just comes off like a whiny douche.
> 
> 
> 
> He was never funny.
Click to expand...

Your opinion, of course.


----------



## Divine Wind

mdk said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They always threaten to leave the country but never do.
> 
> I reckon it's all a part of their pathological progressive lying.
> 
> They simply can't help themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone that says they are leaving the country as result of Presidents is almost always full of shit. Also, whiny. It's been years since Rush was going to move to Costa Rica as result of the ACA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Over a decade since Baldwin and other Hollywood celebs threatened to leave if Gore lost.
> 
> Opinion | Celebrities, I’m begging you: Stop threatening to leave the U.S. over elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all just crybaby bullshit.
Click to expand...

Agreed.  We've become a nation of wusses.  The Founders must be rolling in their graves over what their descendents have become.

It's said that "Adversity breeds character".  The combination of the Great Depression and WWII made the Greatest Generation what it was.  Success and easy living have generated the Lamest Generation.


----------



## Pogo

SmokeALib said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo fifty posts later, anyone have any clue yet what this thread is about?
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid lowlife liberal scum.
Click to expand...


That would be a "no".  Thanks but I kinda already knew that.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Fixed: stupid lowlife liberal and conservative scum


----------



## federalist50

RadicalRedneck said:


> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.



Have any of the Hollywood celebrities who claimed they would leave the country if Trump was elected, actually done so?


----------



## Divine Wind

Pogo said:


> Sooooooo fifty posts later, anyone have any clue yet what this thread is about?


I'm guessing it's Colbert's two-minute tirade Monday night:

‘Trump’s mouth is only good as Vladimir Putin’s c*ck holster’: Colbert brutalizes Trump in 2-minute blitz
_Stephen Colbert on Monday defended fellow CBS host John Dickerson against Donald Trump after the president told the renowned journalist he refers to the (award-winning) news program “Face the Nation” as “Deface the Nation.”

“Donald Trump, John Dickerson is a fair-minded journalist and one of the most competent people who will ever walk into your office,” Colbert began during his opening monologue on “The Late Show.”

Colbert noted Dickerson has too much “dignity to trade insults with the president of the United States to his face,” adding “But I, sir, am no John Dickerson.”

“Here we go,” Colbert began, before ripping into Trump.

“Mr. Trump, your presidency? I love your presidency, I call it ‘Disgrace the Nation.’” Colbert said. “You’re not the POTUS, you’re the BLOTUS. You’re the glutton with a button. You’re a regular ‘Gorge’ Washington. You’re the presi-dunce. But you’re turning into a real prictator.”

Colbert said Trump “attracts more skinheads than free Rogaine,” has “more people marching against [him] than cancer,” and talks “like a sign-language gorilla who got hit in the head.”

Going all-in against the president, Colbert added: “Sir, the only the only thing your mouth is good for is being Vladimir Putin’s cock holster.”

Watch the takedown below, via CBS:_


----------



## Divine Wind

federalist50 said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of the Hollywood celebrities who claimed they would leave the country if Trump was elected, actually done so?
Click to expand...

Not to my knowledge.  They're just crybabies.

Anyone who has Netflix should watch Chelsea Handler's show with Barbara Boxer after the election.  She's all weepy about Hillary losing.  Pretty funny.


----------



## Pogo

Divine.Wind said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo fifty posts later, anyone have any clue yet what this thread is about?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's Colbert's two-minute tirade Monday night:
> 
> ‘Trump’s mouth is only good as Vladimir Putin’s c*ck holster’: Colbert brutalizes Trump in 2-minute blitz
> _Stephen Colbert on Monday defended fellow CBS host John Dickerson against Donald Trump after the president told the renowned journalist he refers to the (award-winning) news program “Face the Nation” as “Deface the Nation.”
> 
> “Donald Trump, John Dickerson is a fair-minded journalist and one of the most competent people who will ever walk into your office,” Colbert began during his opening monologue on “The Late Show.”
> 
> Colbert noted Dickerson has too much “dignity to trade insults with the president of the United States to his face,” adding “But I, sir, am no John Dickerson.”
> 
> “Here we go,” Colbert began, before ripping into Trump.
> 
> “Mr. Trump, your presidency? I love your presidency, I call it ‘Disgrace the Nation.’” Colbert said. “You’re not the POTUS, you’re the BLOTUS. You’re the glutton with a button. You’re a regular ‘Gorge’ Washington. You’re the presi-dunce. But you’re turning into a real prictator.”
> 
> Colbert said Trump “attracts more skinheads than free Rogaine,” has “more people marching against [him] than cancer,” and talks “like a sign-language gorilla who got hit in the head.”
> 
> Going all-in against the president, Colbert added: “Sir, the only the only thing your mouth is good for is being Vladimir Putin’s cock holster.”
> 
> Watch the takedown below, via CBS:_
Click to expand...


Thanks.  First clue --- post* 62*.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too bad the OP couldn't be bothered.  I guess for some the bubble they live in is a prison.


----------



## ptbw forever

Divine.Wind said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Anyone claiming that there isn't a far left is ignorant of decades of well documented history.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Same goes for the fucking morons who claim there isn't a far right.
Click to expand...

There isn't a history of far right activity.

"Far right" is literally just a pejorative for people who dare to effectively defend white people, Christians and men in the political arena.


----------



## my2¢

There have been a dozen presidents in my lifetime and I've never considered any of them as "my President".  Never have and never will.


----------



## Dschrute3

Colbert may have stepped in it this time. The PC Police and the Pink Team are all over this. He may be done.


----------



## Mr Natural

my2¢ said:


> There have been a dozen presidents in my lifetime and I've never considered any of them as "my President". Never have and never will.




I've never actually had my very own President.

I wonder how that feels?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

kiwiman127 said:


> Every president in my lifetime, has been the targets for jokes.  Colbert's oratory is no worse, than what posters here have said about Clinton, Bush, Obama and Trump. That said, there's a lot of crocodile tears here this morning.


Posters here don't have a megaphone speaking to millions of our youth. 
There is a huge difference


----------



## FJO

Moonglow said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> His vanity is not as high as yours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you find his deformed ear as something good?  But more important than his grotesque looks, isn't his sick ideology a form of vanity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can accept people for who they are...He is nothing less than an entertainer, just like those on the right...
Click to expand...


Demented people entertain demented people.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Divine.Wind said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo fifty posts later, anyone have any clue yet what this thread is about?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's Colbert's two-minute tirade Monday night:
> 
> ‘Trump’s mouth is only good as Vladimir Putin’s c*ck holster’: Colbert brutalizes Trump in 2-minute blitz
> _Stephen Colbert on Monday defended fellow CBS host John Dickerson against Donald Trump after the president told the renowned journalist he refers to the (award-winning) news program “Face the Nation” as “Deface the Nation.”
> 
> “Donald Trump, John Dickerson is a fair-minded journalist and one of the most competent people who will ever walk into your office,” Colbert began during his opening monologue on “The Late Show.”
> 
> Colbert noted Dickerson has too much “dignity to trade insults with the president of the United States to his face,” adding “But I, sir, am no John Dickerson.”
> 
> “Here we go,” Colbert began, before ripping into Trump.
> 
> “Mr. Trump, your presidency? I love your presidency, I call it ‘Disgrace the Nation.’” Colbert said. “You’re not the POTUS, you’re the BLOTUS. You’re the glutton with a button. You’re a regular ‘Gorge’ Washington. You’re the presi-dunce. But you’re turning into a real prictator.”
> 
> Colbert said Trump “attracts more skinheads than free Rogaine,” has “more people marching against [him] than cancer,” and talks “like a sign-language gorilla who got hit in the head.”
> 
> Going all-in against the president, Colbert added: “Sir, the only the only thing your mouth is good for is being Vladimir Putin’s cock holster.”
> 
> Watch the takedown below, via CBS:_
Click to expand...

Watch the takedown?

No thanks. I've seen monkeys slinging poo at the zoo plenty of times already.


----------



## RadicalRedneck

IcebergSlim said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Colbert exercising his 1st Amendment rights make you feel less Safe, Snowflake?
Click to expand...

And what the hell has that got to do with the subject?


----------



## RadicalRedneck

Moonglow said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colbert is as creepy as an MSNBC qu332r.  His deformed right ear.  He can pay for a plastic surgeon to fix that.  Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> His vanity is not as high as yours...
Click to expand...

Your very sightful


----------



## RadicalRedneck

JakeStarkey said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colbert rules, alt right drools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look everyone, more "truthiness".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean more factual reality.  Colbert makes the far right look like idiots.
Click to expand...

Whatever you say!


----------



## DigitalDrifter

IcebergSlim said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Colbert exercising his 1st Amendment rights make you feel less Safe, Snowflake?
Click to expand...


No, but it would be nice to return to the days when even the talk show hosts that opposed the sitting POTUS were not so dispicably crass.


----------



## Votto

RadicalRedneck said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colbert rules, alt right drools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look everyone, more "truthiness".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean more factual reality.  Colbert makes the far right look like idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you say!
Click to expand...


Now is that anyway to talk about the only honest man left in America with truthiness?


----------



## IcebergSlim

DigitalDrifter said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Colbert exercising his 1st Amendment rights make you feel less Safe, Snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but it would be nice to return to the days when even the talk show hosts that opposed the sitting POTUS were not so dispicably crass.
Click to expand...

I'd like to return to the days when our president was NOT an uninformed, inarticulate vulgarian.......like, say January 18, 2017...

Wouldn't you?


----------



## IcebergSlim

RadicalRedneck said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Colbert exercising his 1st Amendment rights make you feel less Safe, Snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what the hell has that got to do with the subject?
Click to expand...

Has Colbert ever expressed a desire to leave?

If not, then you want him out.....

And I'm guessing it is because he got all up in your tender snowflake feels....


----------



## JakeStarkey

The alt right snowflakes, the cucks,  have such tender feelings.


----------



## my2¢

Mr Clean said:


> my2¢ said:
> 
> 
> 
> There have been a dozen presidents in my lifetime and I've never considered any of them as "my President". Never have and never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never actually had my very own President.
> 
> I wonder how that feels?
Click to expand...


Yeah, I'm not rich enough either. 

The only government officials I refer to as "mine" seem to be council people, senators, and members of congress.  As in: "My councilwoman is for the new highway",  "Both my Senators voted no" or "My congressman is a total jerk". 

For thoughts and expression regarding the mayor, governor, president, Supreme Court chief justice and so on I'll use either "the" or "our".

Perhaps an English major can explain it.  Or a deep philosopher.


----------



## jc456

Moonglow said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> His vanity is not as high as yours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you find his deformed ear as something good?  But more important than his grotesque looks, isn't his sick ideology a form of vanity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can accept people for who they are...He is nothing less than an entertainer, just like those on the right...
Click to expand...

a vile disfigured one at that.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

IcebergSlim said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Colbert exercising his 1st Amendment rights make you feel less Safe, Snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but it would be nice to return to the days when even the talk show hosts that opposed the sitting POTUS were not so dispicably crass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to return to the days when our president was NOT an uninformed, inarticulate vulgarian.......like, say January 18, 2017...
> 
> Wouldn't you?
Click to expand...


And return to Obama, no thanks.


----------



## whitehall

Even angry border line psychotic lefties should know when comedy turns into sleaze and is no longer funny but it seems that they don't. It's ironic that the left still thinks Colbert is a news analyst.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

JakeStarkey said:


> The alt right snowflakes, the cucks,  have such tender feelings.



Just looking for a little class out of our media.
You should try it sometime Jake.


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the wide world of Fuck are you even yammering about?  You actually believe the whole world is glued to whatever yes-master channel you're watching?
> 
> Link?  Quote?  Transcript?  YouTube?  Anything at all?
> 
> I kinda thought that when you start a thread you're supposed to have, I dunno, some kind of point in mind.  Other than "waahh I'm butthurt".  All that is is a self-indulgent wank.  Which of course is redundant, and not to suggest there's such a thing as a public service wank.
Click to expand...

well that would delete hundreds of butthurt threads about trump posted in here by the butthurt libturds.  go for it.  delete them all.


----------



## jc456

JoeMoma said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is president of the United States of America.  I am Glad he is president rather than Clinton.
> I'm not sure what "Trump is not my president" means.  Individuals don't have presidents.  The country has a president and his name is Donald J. Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, but let's not forget how many RWNJs claimed for 8 years that Obama wasn't their President.
> 
> As for Colbert, he leans left, is a Roman Catholic and has a Jew as a best friend.  What's not to hate?  /sarcasm
> 
> I like Colbert even though I disagree with him politically on many subjects. At least he's funny unlike most LWers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I enjoyed his show on Comedy Central.  I haven't really watched him since he moved to the late show.
Click to expand...

it's the right place for him.  I'm asleep.


----------



## IcebergSlim

DigitalDrifter said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Colbert exercising his 1st Amendment rights make you feel less Safe, Snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but it would be nice to return to the days when even the talk show hosts that opposed the sitting POTUS were not so dispicably crass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to return to the days when our president was NOT an uninformed, inarticulate vulgarian.......like, say January 18, 2017...
> 
> Wouldn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And return to Obama, no thanks.
Click to expand...

yeah....







couldn't wait for the end of THAT nightmare, I will tell you.


----------



## kiwiman127

Grampa Murked U said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every president in my lifetime, has been the targets for jokes.  Colbert's oratory is no worse, than what posters here have said about Clinton, Bush, Obama and Trump. That said, there's a lot of crocodile tears here this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Posters here don't have a megaphone speaking to millions of our youth.
> There is a huge difference
Click to expand...


Yet it's "OK" for the President of the United States or a candidate for office to slander opponents?


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> Sooooooo fifty posts later, anyone have any clue yet what this thread is about?


maybe you should read the title.


----------



## jc456

Divine.Wind said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo fifty posts later, anyone have any clue yet what this thread is about?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's Colbert's two-minute tirade Monday night:
> 
> ‘Trump’s mouth is only good as Vladimir Putin’s c*ck holster’: Colbert brutalizes Trump in 2-minute blitz
> _Stephen Colbert on Monday defended fellow CBS host John Dickerson against Donald Trump after the president told the renowned journalist he refers to the (award-winning) news program “Face the Nation” as “Deface the Nation.”
> 
> “Donald Trump, John Dickerson is a fair-minded journalist and one of the most competent people who will ever walk into your office,” Colbert began during his opening monologue on “The Late Show.”
> 
> Colbert noted Dickerson has too much “dignity to trade insults with the president of the United States to his face,” adding “But I, sir, am no John Dickerson.”
> 
> “Here we go,” Colbert began, before ripping into Trump.
> 
> “Mr. Trump, your presidency? I love your presidency, I call it ‘Disgrace the Nation.’” Colbert said. “You’re not the POTUS, you’re the BLOTUS. You’re the glutton with a button. You’re a regular ‘Gorge’ Washington. You’re the presi-dunce. But you’re turning into a real prictator.”
> 
> Colbert said Trump “attracts more skinheads than free Rogaine,” has “more people marching against [him] than cancer,” and talks “like a sign-language gorilla who got hit in the head.”
> 
> Going all-in against the president, Colbert added: “Sir, the only the only thing your mouth is good for is being Vladimir Putin’s cock holster.”
> 
> Watch the takedown below, via CBS:_
Click to expand...

such entertainment eh?  Him and Howard Dean ought to share rants.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Homophobia is ok as long as you vote Democrat.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

kiwiman127 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every president in my lifetime, has been the targets for jokes.  Colbert's oratory is no worse, than what posters here have said about Clinton, Bush, Obama and Trump. That said, there's a lot of crocodile tears here this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Posters here don't have a megaphone speaking to millions of our youth.
> There is a huge difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet it's "OK" for the President of the United States or a candidate for office to slander opponents?
Click to expand...

Not really but how many kids watch pressers from politicians vs late night trash?


----------



## Divine Wind

jc456 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo fifty posts later, anyone have any clue yet what this thread is about?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's Colbert's two-minute tirade Monday night:
> 
> ‘Trump’s mouth is only good as Vladimir Putin’s c*ck holster’: Colbert brutalizes Trump in 2-minute blitz
> _Stephen Colbert on Monday defended fellow CBS host John Dickerson against Donald Trump after the president told the renowned journalist he refers to the (award-winning) news program “Face the Nation” as “Deface the Nation.”
> 
> “Donald Trump, John Dickerson is a fair-minded journalist and one of the most competent people who will ever walk into your office,” Colbert began during his opening monologue on “The Late Show.”
> 
> Colbert noted Dickerson has too much “dignity to trade insults with the president of the United States to his face,” adding “But I, sir, am no John Dickerson.”
> 
> “Here we go,” Colbert began, before ripping into Trump.
> 
> “Mr. Trump, your presidency? I love your presidency, I call it ‘Disgrace the Nation.’” Colbert said. “You’re not the POTUS, you’re the BLOTUS. You’re the glutton with a button. You’re a regular ‘Gorge’ Washington. You’re the presi-dunce. But you’re turning into a real prictator.”
> 
> Colbert said Trump “attracts more skinheads than free Rogaine,” has “more people marching against [him] than cancer,” and talks “like a sign-language gorilla who got hit in the head.”
> 
> Going all-in against the president, Colbert added: “Sir, the only the only thing your mouth is good for is being Vladimir Putin’s cock holster.”
> 
> Watch the takedown below, via CBS:_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> such entertainment eh?  Him and Howard Dean ought to share rants.
Click to expand...

President Trump is tough enough to take a comedian's rant, don't you think?....or do you think Trump is a snowflake?


----------



## jc456

Divine.Wind said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo fifty posts later, anyone have any clue yet what this thread is about?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's Colbert's two-minute tirade Monday night:
> 
> ‘Trump’s mouth is only good as Vladimir Putin’s c*ck holster’: Colbert brutalizes Trump in 2-minute blitz
> _Stephen Colbert on Monday defended fellow CBS host John Dickerson against Donald Trump after the president told the renowned journalist he refers to the (award-winning) news program “Face the Nation” as “Deface the Nation.”
> 
> “Donald Trump, John Dickerson is a fair-minded journalist and one of the most competent people who will ever walk into your office,” Colbert began during his opening monologue on “The Late Show.”
> 
> Colbert noted Dickerson has too much “dignity to trade insults with the president of the United States to his face,” adding “But I, sir, am no John Dickerson.”
> 
> “Here we go,” Colbert began, before ripping into Trump.
> 
> “Mr. Trump, your presidency? I love your presidency, I call it ‘Disgrace the Nation.’” Colbert said. “You’re not the POTUS, you’re the BLOTUS. You’re the glutton with a button. You’re a regular ‘Gorge’ Washington. You’re the presi-dunce. But you’re turning into a real prictator.”
> 
> Colbert said Trump “attracts more skinheads than free Rogaine,” has “more people marching against [him] than cancer,” and talks “like a sign-language gorilla who got hit in the head.”
> 
> Going all-in against the president, Colbert added: “Sir, the only the only thing your mouth is good for is being Vladimir Putin’s cock holster.”
> 
> Watch the takedown below, via CBS:_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> such entertainment eh?  Him and Howard Dean ought to share rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Trump is tough enough to take a comedian's rant, don't you think?....or do you think Trump is a snowflake?
Click to expand...

where did I say he couldn't take it?  Doesn't make what colbert said any less tasteless, vile and unamerican.  And the fact that he reminded me of Howard Dean's rant.  Especially to say cock in front of a live audience that may have had children in it.  what a piece of fking work


----------



## Divine Wind

jc456 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo fifty posts later, anyone have any clue yet what this thread is about?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's Colbert's two-minute tirade Monday night:
> 
> ‘Trump’s mouth is only good as Vladimir Putin’s c*ck holster’: Colbert brutalizes Trump in 2-minute blitz
> _Stephen Colbert on Monday defended fellow CBS host John Dickerson against Donald Trump after the president told the renowned journalist he refers to the (award-winning) news program “Face the Nation” as “Deface the Nation.”
> 
> “Donald Trump, John Dickerson is a fair-minded journalist and one of the most competent people who will ever walk into your office,” Colbert began during his opening monologue on “The Late Show.”
> 
> Colbert noted Dickerson has too much “dignity to trade insults with the president of the United States to his face,” adding “But I, sir, am no John Dickerson.”
> 
> “Here we go,” Colbert began, before ripping into Trump.
> 
> “Mr. Trump, your presidency? I love your presidency, I call it ‘Disgrace the Nation.’” Colbert said. “You’re not the POTUS, you’re the BLOTUS. You’re the glutton with a button. You’re a regular ‘Gorge’ Washington. You’re the presi-dunce. But you’re turning into a real prictator.”
> 
> Colbert said Trump “attracts more skinheads than free Rogaine,” has “more people marching against [him] than cancer,” and talks “like a sign-language gorilla who got hit in the head.”
> 
> Going all-in against the president, Colbert added: “Sir, the only the only thing your mouth is good for is being Vladimir Putin’s cock holster.”
> 
> Watch the takedown below, via CBS:_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> such entertainment eh?  Him and Howard Dean ought to share rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Trump is tough enough to take a comedian's rant, don't you think?....or do you think Trump is a snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where did I say he couldn't take it?  Doesn't make what colbert any less tasteless, vile and unamerican.  And the fact that he reminded me of Howard Dean's rant.  Especially to say cock in front of a live audience that may have had children in it.  what a piece of fking work
Click to expand...

Ahhh, so you don't know if Trump is offended, it's you who are.  No problem.  The situation is easily fixed by changing the channel or simply turning off the idiot box.


----------



## Pogo

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo fifty posts later, anyone have any clue yet what this thread is about?
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should read the title.
Click to expand...


That's where I started.  Then I read the OP.  No clue in either one.  Then I called out the OP for exactly that omission.  Then he ran away.  And as far as I know --- never came back.


----------



## Pogo

jc456 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo fifty posts later, anyone have any clue yet what this thread is about?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's Colbert's two-minute tirade Monday night:
> 
> ‘Trump’s mouth is only good as Vladimir Putin’s c*ck holster’: Colbert brutalizes Trump in 2-minute blitz
> _Stephen Colbert on Monday defended fellow CBS host John Dickerson against Donald Trump after the president told the renowned journalist he refers to the (award-winning) news program “Face the Nation” as “Deface the Nation.”
> 
> “Donald Trump, John Dickerson is a fair-minded journalist and one of the most competent people who will ever walk into your office,” Colbert began during his opening monologue on “The Late Show.”
> 
> Colbert noted Dickerson has too much “dignity to trade insults with the president of the United States to his face,” adding “But I, sir, am no John Dickerson.”
> 
> “Here we go,” Colbert began, before ripping into Trump.
> 
> “Mr. Trump, your presidency? I love your presidency, I call it ‘Disgrace the Nation.’” Colbert said. “You’re not the POTUS, you’re the BLOTUS. You’re the glutton with a button. You’re a regular ‘Gorge’ Washington. You’re the presi-dunce. But you’re turning into a real prictator.”
> 
> Colbert said Trump “attracts more skinheads than free Rogaine,” has “more people marching against [him] than cancer,” and talks “like a sign-language gorilla who got hit in the head.”
> 
> Going all-in against the president, Colbert added: “Sir, the only the only thing your mouth is good for is being Vladimir Putin’s cock holster.”
> 
> Watch the takedown below, via CBS:_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> such entertainment eh?  Him and Howard Dean ought to share rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Trump is tough enough to take a comedian's rant, don't you think?....or do you think Trump is a snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where did I say he couldn't take it?  Doesn't make what colbert any less tasteless, vile and unamerican.  And the fact that he reminded me of Howard Dean's rant.  Especially to say cock in front of a live audience that may have had children in it.  what a piece of fking work
Click to expand...


Do children not have cocks then?  

This place is SO informative.


----------



## boilermaker55

Nice try snowflake.




RadicalRedneck said:


> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.


----------



## Pogo

jc456 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the wide world of Fuck are you even yammering about?  You actually believe the whole world is glued to whatever yes-master channel you're watching?
> 
> Link?  Quote?  Transcript?  YouTube?  Anything at all?
> 
> I kinda thought that when you start a thread you're supposed to have, I dunno, some kind of point in mind.  Other than "waahh I'm butthurt".  All that is is a self-indulgent wank.  Which of course is redundant, and not to suggest there's such a thing as a public service wank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well that would delete hundreds of butthurt threads about trump posted in here by the butthurt libturds.  go for it.  delete them all.
Click to expand...


If they can't explain what their point is --- agreed, absolutely delete them all.


----------



## IcebergSlim

DigitalDrifter said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The alt right snowflakes, the cucks,  have such tender feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looking for a little class out of our media.
> You should try it sometime Jake.
Click to expand...

Sure...

To establish the standard - why don't you list your 5 major sources of news........in order of time spent with each.


----------



## IcebergSlim

jc456 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo fifty posts later, anyone have any clue yet what this thread is about?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's Colbert's two-minute tirade Monday night:
> 
> ‘Trump’s mouth is only good as Vladimir Putin’s c*ck holster’: Colbert brutalizes Trump in 2-minute blitz
> _Stephen Colbert on Monday defended fellow CBS host John Dickerson against Donald Trump after the president told the renowned journalist he refers to the (award-winning) news program “Face the Nation” as “Deface the Nation.”
> 
> “Donald Trump, John Dickerson is a fair-minded journalist and one of the most competent people who will ever walk into your office,” Colbert began during his opening monologue on “The Late Show.”
> 
> Colbert noted Dickerson has too much “dignity to trade insults with the president of the United States to his face,” adding “But I, sir, am no John Dickerson.”
> 
> “Here we go,” Colbert began, before ripping into Trump.
> 
> “Mr. Trump, your presidency? I love your presidency, I call it ‘Disgrace the Nation.’” Colbert said. “You’re not the POTUS, you’re the BLOTUS. You’re the glutton with a button. You’re a regular ‘Gorge’ Washington. You’re the presi-dunce. But you’re turning into a real prictator.”
> 
> Colbert said Trump “attracts more skinheads than free Rogaine,” has “more people marching against [him] than cancer,” and talks “like a sign-language gorilla who got hit in the head.”
> 
> Going all-in against the president, Colbert added: “Sir, the only the only thing your mouth is good for is being Vladimir Putin’s cock holster.”
> 
> Watch the takedown below, via CBS:_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> such entertainment eh?  Him and Howard Dean ought to share rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Trump is tough enough to take a comedian's rant, don't you think?....or do you think Trump is a snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where did I say he couldn't take it?  Doesn't make what colbert any less tasteless, vile and unamerican.  And the fact that he reminded me of Howard Dean's rant.  Especially to say cock in front of a live audience that may have had children in it.  what a piece of fking work
Click to expand...

Enough to make a Cardinal blush......


----------



## easyt65

Colbert crossed WAY over the line regarding disrespecting a sitting President. 'Un-precedented' is not an exaggeration. He needs to be fired.


----------



## IcebergSlim

Divine.Wind said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo fifty posts later, anyone have any clue yet what this thread is about?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's Colbert's two-minute tirade Monday night:
> 
> ‘Trump’s mouth is only good as Vladimir Putin’s c*ck holster’: Colbert brutalizes Trump in 2-minute blitz
> _Stephen Colbert on Monday defended fellow CBS host John Dickerson against Donald Trump after the president told the renowned journalist he refers to the (award-winning) news program “Face the Nation” as “Deface the Nation.”
> 
> “Donald Trump, John Dickerson is a fair-minded journalist and one of the most competent people who will ever walk into your office,” Colbert began during his opening monologue on “The Late Show.”
> 
> Colbert noted Dickerson has too much “dignity to trade insults with the president of the United States to his face,” adding “But I, sir, am no John Dickerson.”
> 
> “Here we go,” Colbert began, before ripping into Trump.
> 
> “Mr. Trump, your presidency? I love your presidency, I call it ‘Disgrace the Nation.’” Colbert said. “You’re not the POTUS, you’re the BLOTUS. You’re the glutton with a button. You’re a regular ‘Gorge’ Washington. You’re the presi-dunce. But you’re turning into a real prictator.”
> 
> Colbert said Trump “attracts more skinheads than free Rogaine,” has “more people marching against [him] than cancer,” and talks “like a sign-language gorilla who got hit in the head.”
> 
> Going all-in against the president, Colbert added: “Sir, the only the only thing your mouth is good for is being Vladimir Putin’s cock holster.”
> 
> Watch the takedown below, via CBS:_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> such entertainment eh?  Him and Howard Dean ought to share rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Trump is tough enough to take a comedian's rant, don't you think?....or do you think Trump is a snowflake?
Click to expand...

I heard he gave 'em hell at the WH Correspondents Dinner.....


----------



## IcebergSlim

easyt65 said:


> Colbert crossed WAY over the line regarding disrespecting a sitting President. 'Un-precedented' is not an exaggeration. He needs to be fired.


You wanna get a runnin' start this time?


----------



## IsaacNewton

Conservative 'free speech':

Ann Coulter speaking at a college to sell books? Free speech. 

Stephen Colbert speaking on a talk show to get laughs? Hate speech that must be stopped. 

Stop yer bitching cons, it's going to be a bumpy ride. No quarter asked, none given.


----------



## ptbw forever

IcebergSlim said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The alt right snowflakes, the cucks,  have such tender feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looking for a little class out of our media.
> You should try it sometime Jake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure...
> 
> To establish the standard - why don't you list your 5 major sources of news........in order of time spent with each.
Click to expand...

Why don't you do that?


----------



## JakeStarkey

The alt right cucks simply can't be mocked the way they mock their enemies.  They need to toughen up if they want to dish what they get in return.

Colbert had every right to perform his profession.  It's called comedy, and as Steve Martin says, comedy it hurts.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

JakeStarkey said:


> The alt right cucks simply can't be mocked the way they mock their enemies.


They are way too fragile to be "Trumped" LOL...they start crying and stuff like looking for change to drop dimes and quarters LOL


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

IsaacNewton said:


> Conservative 'free speech':
> 
> Ann Coulter speaking at a college to sell books? Free speech.
> 
> Stephen Colbert speaking on a talk show to get laughs? Hate speech that must be stopped.
> 
> Stop yer bitching cons, it's going to be a bumpy ride. No quarter asked, none given.


Trump made it smash mouth politics but they wanna play Flag Football


----------



## ptbw forever

IsaacNewton said:


> Conservative 'free speech':
> 
> Ann Coulter speaking at a college to sell books? Free speech.
> 
> Stephen Colbert speaking on a talk show to get laughs? Hate speech that must be stopped.
> 
> Stop yer bitching cons, it's going to be a bumpy ride. No quarter asked, none given.


Do you honestly think CBS would allow a conservative on their channel that is as partisan and foul as Colbert?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

whitehall said:


> Even angry border line psychotic lefties should know when comedy turns into sleaze and is no longer funny but it seems that they don't. It's ironic that the left still thinks Colbert is a news analyst.


I thought you alpha males were real manly tough and could take the Heat ...weak sad Bimbos


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

ptbw forever said:


> Do you honestly think CBS would allow a conservative on their channel that is as partisan and foul as Colbert?


Tissue...you must be a "Fairness Doctrine Cuck Squish"


----------



## ptbw forever

TyroneSlothrop said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative 'free speech':
> 
> Ann Coulter speaking at a college to sell books? Free speech.
> 
> Stephen Colbert speaking on a talk show to get laughs? Hate speech that must be stopped.
> 
> Stop yer bitching cons, it's going to be a bumpy ride. No quarter asked, none given.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made it smash mouth politics but they wanna play Flag Football
Click to expand...

I am pretty sure the media did that when they accused of him of making fun of a disabled reporter and compared him to Dylan Roof.

Counterpunching is now "smash mouth" to you goobers.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Pogo said:


> Sooooooo fifty posts later, anyone have any clue yet what this thread is about?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

ptbw forever said:


> I am pretty sure the media did that when they accused of him of making fun of a disabled reporter and compared him to Dylan Roof.
> 
> Counterpunching is now "smash mouth" to you goobers.




You are very fragile ...maybe just maybe a "safe space" can be readied for you...because baby you ain't seen nothing yet


----------



## ptbw forever

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly think CBS would allow a conservative on their channel that is as partisan and foul as Colbert?
> 
> 
> 
> Tissue...you must be a "Fairness Doctrine Cuck Squish"
Click to expand...

Maybe I do....

Do you think you have a leg to stand on opposing me on that?

I think half of all comedians should be right wing lunatics.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

It's about  the mistake we made in not calling obama Reggie Love's cockholster.

Dayum.  Had we but known that it was acceptable!


----------



## bendog

I'm a little bit disappointed in Cobert.  I mean Trump's lower than dung, and Putin should be in the Hague, but I don't think Putin is gay.  Not that there's anything wrong in gay, but Putin wouldn't let Orange suck him, not even for forgive some loans .. or esp to forgive loans.  Putin's got him by the shorthairs, and" KGB never let go short hairs ... is against torture code."  Now Putin might get a kick ottta seeing Trump sucking off some Oligarchs .... "different story."


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

ptbw forever said:


> Do you think you have a leg to stand on opposing me on that?
> 
> I think half of all comedians should be right wing lunatics.


are you under the impression you post impressively ...are you Fucking Kidding me ...you a pathetic Trump loving Goof LOL A Pussy like you Loved it when the Orange ShitGibbon was Racially taunting Obama that he was not American and has a fake Birth certificate ...the Orange Anus even Insinuated that Obama had murdered  a State Official to cover up that he was Not American ...you cheered that did you not ..fuck off weakling LOL


----------



## Seawytch

Grampa Murked U said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo fifty posts later, anyone have any clue yet what this thread is about?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's Colbert's two-minute tirade Monday night:
> 
> ‘Trump’s mouth is only good as Vladimir Putin’s c*ck holster’: Colbert brutalizes Trump in 2-minute blitz
> _Stephen Colbert on Monday defended fellow CBS host John Dickerson against Donald Trump after the president told the renowned journalist he refers to the (award-winning) news program “Face the Nation” as “Deface the Nation.”
> 
> “Donald Trump, John Dickerson is a fair-minded journalist and one of the most competent people who will ever walk into your office,” Colbert began during his opening monologue on “The Late Show.”
> 
> Colbert noted Dickerson has too much “dignity to trade insults with the president of the United States to his face,” adding “But I, sir, am no John Dickerson.”
> 
> “Here we go,” Colbert began, before ripping into Trump.
> 
> “Mr. Trump, your presidency? I love your presidency, I call it ‘Disgrace the Nation.’” Colbert said. “You’re not the POTUS, you’re the BLOTUS. You’re the glutton with a button. You’re a regular ‘Gorge’ Washington. You’re the presi-dunce. But you’re turning into a real prictator.”
> 
> Colbert said Trump “attracts more skinheads than free Rogaine,” has “more people marching against [him] than cancer,” and talks “like a sign-language gorilla who got hit in the head.”
> 
> Going all-in against the president, Colbert added: “Sir, the only the only thing your mouth is good for is being Vladimir Putin’s cock holster.”
> 
> Watch the takedown below, via CBS:_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch the takedown?
> 
> No thanks. I've seen monkeys slinging poo at the zoo plenty of times already.
Click to expand...


Of course you have...Trump is the Presidential equivalent of poo flinging.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Fox News has had a Stable of female molesting quasi rapist bastards on the air for Decades and it did not bother the tender sensitivities of the Trump Cuck Squishes that are a whining and a setting their hair on fire...weak sad Bimbos


----------



## ptbw forever

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure the media did that when they accused of him of making fun of a disabled reporter and compared him to Dylan Roof.
> 
> Counterpunching is now "smash mouth" to you goobers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are very fragile ...maybe just maybe a "safe space" can be readied for you...because baby you ain't seen nothing yet
Click to expand...

The irony is that every Democrat under 30 is 100% physical and mentally impotent, and that is literally the only reason "safe spaces" exist.

Now that Fox is finally dying off, the right wing will be free to obliterate your pathetic defenses without constant pacification, and all you have is a bunch of retards in superman underwear to look to for help.


----------



## ptbw forever

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think you have a leg to stand on opposing me on that?
> 
> I think half of all comedians should be right wing lunatics.
> 
> 
> 
> are you under the impression you post impressively ...are you Fucking Kidding me ...you a pathetic Trump loving Goof LOL A Pussy like you Loved it when the Orange ShitGibbon was Racially taunting Obama that he was not American and has a fake Birth certificate ...the Orange Anus even Insinuated that Obama had murdered  a State Official to cover up that he was Not American ...you cheered that did you not ..fuck off weakling LOL
Click to expand...

I didn't give a fuck about Trump until 2015, goober.

He is a battering ram.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

IcebergSlim said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Colbert exercising his 1st Amendment rights make you feel less Safe, Snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but it would be nice to return to the days when even the talk show hosts that opposed the sitting POTUS were not so dispicably crass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to return to the days when our president was NOT an uninformed, inarticulate vulgarian.......like, say January 18, 2017...
> 
> Wouldn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And return to Obama, no thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't wait for the end of THAT nightmare, I will tell you.
Click to expand...


Yeah yeah, heard this one before.
You guys come up with a chart with a historic, or near historic low due to a stock market purge, and guess what happens? The market moves into a growth mode, which always happens regardless of a president, and suddenly the lines on the chart lurch upward. Wow big surprise.
The truth of the matter is, the economy and jobs grew at a very slow rate, and we are still recovering.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

ptbw forever said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure the media did that when they accused of him of making fun of a disabled reporter and compared him to Dylan Roof.
> 
> Counterpunching is now "smash mouth" to you goobers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are very fragile ...maybe just maybe a "safe space" can be readied for you...because baby you ain't seen nothing yet
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The irony is that every Democrat under 30 is 100% physical and mentally impotent, and that is literally the only reason "safe spaces" exist.
> 
> Now that Fox is finally dying off, the right wing will be free to obliterate your pathetic defenses without constant pacification, and all you have is a bunch of retards in superman underwear to look to for help.
Click to expand...

You are like some kind of Right wing Fairy Right LOL weakling


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

ptbw forever said:


> ...
> I didn't give a fuck about Trump until 2015, goober.
> 
> He is a battering ram.


and you are bent over in front of him with your hands gripped to your ankles proudly saying* "Thank You sir and May I please Have another"   weak ...sad ....Bimbo*


----------



## ricechickie

SmokeALib said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo fifty posts later, anyone have any clue yet what this thread is about?
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid lowlife liberal scum.
Click to expand...


It's about Trump fellating Putin.  And now you're fellating Trump.  Enjoy.....I heard he takes little blue pills.


----------



## bodecea

ptbw forever said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think you have a leg to stand on opposing me on that?
> 
> I think half of all comedians should be right wing lunatics.
> 
> 
> 
> are you under the impression you post impressively ...are you Fucking Kidding me ...you a pathetic Trump loving Goof LOL A Pussy like you Loved it when the Orange ShitGibbon was Racially taunting Obama that he was not American and has a fake Birth certificate ...the Orange Anus even Insinuated that Obama had murdered  a State Official to cover up that he was Not American ...you cheered that did you not ..fuck off weakling LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't give a fuck about Trump until 2015, goober.
> 
> He is a battering ram.
Click to expand...

Interesting.


----------



## Tom Horn

RadicalRedneck said:


> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.



Letterman was as bad or worse than Colbert....CBS is CNN without the hot sauce.....both are crap and worthy of boycott.  I admit I still watch "Survivor" but from a pirate streaming site with no commercials.


----------



## ricechickie

ColonelAngus said:


> Homophobia is ok as long as you vote Democrat.



How is it homophobic?


----------



## ricechickie

Tipsycatlover said:


> It's about  the mistake we made in not calling obama Reggie Love's cockholster.
> 
> Dayum.  Had we but known that it was acceptable!



Don't act like you care about what's acceptable; you'll just embarrass yourself.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

I reminded Sean Spicer, that Colbert at least did not say Trump resembled a sebaceous secretion in the folds of the foreskin of Male Billy Goats ...no not Roger Aisles, the real farm animal Billy goats... I have no idea what this is used for and I could go the rest of my life without finding out ..do not google


----------



## Luddly Neddite

RadicalRedneck said:


> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.



Or any other place that doesn't have the US Constitution, right?

I bet you're just pleased as punch about the constant lies,racist memes and calls to assassinate President Obama.

Bottom line is, the First Amendment stays.  Suck it up, cupcake.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ptbw forever

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I didn't give a fuck about Trump until 2015, goober.
> 
> He is a battering ram.
> 
> 
> 
> and you are bent over in front of him with your hands gripped to your ankles proudly saying* "Thank You sir and May I please Have another"   weak ...sad ....Bimbo*
Click to expand...

Do you even have the slightest idea how pathetic you are?

I defend him because he serves MY agenda, just like when you defended Obama.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

ricechickie said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about  the mistake we made in not calling obama Reggie Love's cockholster.
> 
> Dayum.  Had we but known that it was acceptable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't act like you care about what's acceptable; you'll just embarrass yourself.
Click to expand...

Its acceptable for Bill O Reilly to be  degrading and humiliating women with masturbatory phone call featuring plenty of mouth breathing and for Roger Aisles to be demanding Sexual Favors like some demented sophomoric Billy Goat on steroids ...........


----------



## ptbw forever

Luddly Neddite said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or any other place that doesn't have the US Constitution, right?
> 
> I bet you're just pleased as punch about the constant lies,racist memes and calls to assassinate President Obama.
> 
> Bottom line is, the First Amendment stays.  Suck it up, cupcake.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

For the last time, retard; the first amendment does NOT defend anyone calling to assassinate the president, ever.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

ptbw forever said:


> I defend him because he serves MY agenda, just like when you defended Obama.


and I mock you because that serves my agenda of making fun of as many Trump rubes as possible


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

besides what Colbert was doing was a demonstration of Locker Room banter is all  he was being sarcastic ...besides its what is in Colbert's heart not his words themselves...


----------



## Wyatt earp

I just watched the video...who cares, just a bad joke..



.


----------



## ptbw forever

TyroneSlothrop said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I defend him because he serves MY agenda, just like when you defended Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> and I mock you because that serves my agenda of making fun of as many Trump rubes as possible
Click to expand...

And you are making a complete joke of yourself in the process.

Trump supporters(especially the young ones) are far more angry and radical than Trump will ever be. It is totally a great idea to just keep kicking that beehive when the entire right wing establishment is in shambles....


----------



## ptbw forever

bear513 said:


> I just watched the video...who cares, just a bad joke..
> 
> 
> 
> .


He was crying the whole time.

Trump obviously got to him something fierce.


----------



## Wyatt earp

ptbw forever said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched the video...who cares, just a bad joke..
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> He was crying the whole time.
> 
> Trump obviously got to him something fierce.
Click to expand...



Yup...


----------



## Slade3200

Colbert... love that guy!


----------



## Mac1958

There was a time this would have been horrible, but our culture has devolved to the point now where it's just more noise.

It's not like anyone is trying to get along or actually improve things, anyway.

Colbert's words certainly do reflect the hatred of the Regressive Left.  
.


----------



## DarkFury

IcebergSlim said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Colbert exercising his 1st Amendment rights make you feel less Safe, Snowflake?
Click to expand...

*How about you exercise your ass to a job line? *


----------



## jc456

Divine.Wind said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo fifty posts later, anyone have any clue yet what this thread is about?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's Colbert's two-minute tirade Monday night:
> 
> ‘Trump’s mouth is only good as Vladimir Putin’s c*ck holster’: Colbert brutalizes Trump in 2-minute blitz
> _Stephen Colbert on Monday defended fellow CBS host John Dickerson against Donald Trump after the president told the renowned journalist he refers to the (award-winning) news program “Face the Nation” as “Deface the Nation.”
> 
> “Donald Trump, John Dickerson is a fair-minded journalist and one of the most competent people who will ever walk into your office,” Colbert began during his opening monologue on “The Late Show.”
> 
> Colbert noted Dickerson has too much “dignity to trade insults with the president of the United States to his face,” adding “But I, sir, am no John Dickerson.”
> 
> “Here we go,” Colbert began, before ripping into Trump.
> 
> “Mr. Trump, your presidency? I love your presidency, I call it ‘Disgrace the Nation.’” Colbert said. “You’re not the POTUS, you’re the BLOTUS. You’re the glutton with a button. You’re a regular ‘Gorge’ Washington. You’re the presi-dunce. But you’re turning into a real prictator.”
> 
> Colbert said Trump “attracts more skinheads than free Rogaine,” has “more people marching against [him] than cancer,” and talks “like a sign-language gorilla who got hit in the head.”
> 
> Going all-in against the president, Colbert added: “Sir, the only the only thing your mouth is good for is being Vladimir Putin’s cock holster.”
> 
> Watch the takedown below, via CBS:_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> such entertainment eh?  Him and Howard Dean ought to share rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Trump is tough enough to take a comedian's rant, don't you think?....or do you think Trump is a snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where did I say he couldn't take it?  Doesn't make what colbert any less tasteless, vile and unamerican.  And the fact that he reminded me of Howard Dean's rant.  Especially to say cock in front of a live audience that may have had children in it.  what a piece of fking work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, so you don't know if Trump is offended, it's you who are.  No problem.  The situation is easily fixed by changing the channel or simply turning off the idiot box.
Click to expand...

yes I am.  again, I find it unacceptable to say the word cock on live tv in front of children. fking piece of work.  No class, loser.


----------



## IcebergSlim

DigitalDrifter said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Colbert exercising his 1st Amendment rights make you feel less Safe, Snowflake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but it would be nice to return to the days when even the talk show hosts that opposed the sitting POTUS were not so dispicably crass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to return to the days when our president was NOT an uninformed, inarticulate vulgarian.......like, say January 18, 2017...
> 
> Wouldn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And return to Obama, no thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't wait for the end of THAT nightmare, I will tell you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah, heard this one before.
> You guys come up with a chart with a historic, or near historic low due to a stock market purge, and guess what happens? The market moves into a growth mode, which always happens regardless of a president, and suddenly the lines on the chart lurch upward. Wow big surprise.
> The truth of the matter is, the economy and jobs grew at a very slow rate, and we are still recovering.
Click to expand...

Recovering from what? (Go on......say "Supply Side Idiocy, Part Deux".........do it......you'll feel better)

You wanna compare Obama's numbers to those of the last POTUS for whom you cast two enthusiastic votes?


----------



## jc456

Pogo said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooooo fifty posts later, anyone have any clue yet what this thread is about?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's Colbert's two-minute tirade Monday night:
> 
> ‘Trump’s mouth is only good as Vladimir Putin’s c*ck holster’: Colbert brutalizes Trump in 2-minute blitz
> _Stephen Colbert on Monday defended fellow CBS host John Dickerson against Donald Trump after the president told the renowned journalist he refers to the (award-winning) news program “Face the Nation” as “Deface the Nation.”
> 
> “Donald Trump, John Dickerson is a fair-minded journalist and one of the most competent people who will ever walk into your office,” Colbert began during his opening monologue on “The Late Show.”
> 
> Colbert noted Dickerson has too much “dignity to trade insults with the president of the United States to his face,” adding “But I, sir, am no John Dickerson.”
> 
> “Here we go,” Colbert began, before ripping into Trump.
> 
> “Mr. Trump, your presidency? I love your presidency, I call it ‘Disgrace the Nation.’” Colbert said. “You’re not the POTUS, you’re the BLOTUS. You’re the glutton with a button. You’re a regular ‘Gorge’ Washington. You’re the presi-dunce. But you’re turning into a real prictator.”
> 
> Colbert said Trump “attracts more skinheads than free Rogaine,” has “more people marching against [him] than cancer,” and talks “like a sign-language gorilla who got hit in the head.”
> 
> Going all-in against the president, Colbert added: “Sir, the only the only thing your mouth is good for is being Vladimir Putin’s cock holster.”
> 
> Watch the takedown below, via CBS:_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> such entertainment eh?  Him and Howard Dean ought to share rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Trump is tough enough to take a comedian's rant, don't you think?....or do you think Trump is a snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where did I say he couldn't take it?  Doesn't make what colbert any less tasteless, vile and unamerican.  And the fact that he reminded me of Howard Dean's rant.  Especially to say cock in front of a live audience that may have had children in it.  what a piece of fking work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do children not have cocks then?
> 
> This place is SO informative.
Click to expand...

I'm sure they have penis's some of them and others have vi-jay jays.  So, what's your point?  remember, it's ok to prick your finger, but's not ok to say finger your prick on live tv.  just saying, can we get to a society that protects the children again?  I know you want to kill all the babies, but hell, in here at least keep it civil.


----------



## IcebergSlim

DarkFury said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Colbert exercising his 1st Amendment rights make you feel less Safe, Snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How about you exercise your ass to a job line? *
Click to expand...



*Damn, dude.....that's cold.....what did I ever say to you?*


(.......oh...yeah.....that pre-op tranny thing.....ok)


----------



## jc456

Slade3200 said:


> Colbert... love that guy!


ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## DarkFury

IcebergSlim said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Colbert exercising his 1st Amendment rights make you feel less Safe, Snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How about you exercise your ass to a job line? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Damn, dude.....that's cold.....what did I ever say to you?*
> 
> 
> (.......oh...yeah.....that pre-op tranny thing.....ok)
Click to expand...

*The bad news is you get a job you will have to give up drug dealing, looting and riots. The good news is you can keep the fat white women!*


----------



## Mr Natural

jc456 said:


> yes I am. again, I find it unacceptable to say the word cock on live tv in front of children. fking piece of work. No class, loser.



What are your kids doing up at 11:30 at night?


----------



## jc456

Mr Clean said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes I am. again, I find it unacceptable to say the word cock on live tv in front of children. fking piece of work. No class, loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your kids doing up at 11:30 at night?
Click to expand...

It isn't what I said, perhaps you should learn to read.  I bet you think those shows are live?  hahahahahahhahha what a stupid fk.  They're taped in the afternoon.  in the event you didn't know.


----------



## ptbw forever

Mr Clean said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes I am. again, I find it unacceptable to say the word cock on live tv in front of children. fking piece of work. No class, loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your kids doing up at 11:30 at night?
Click to expand...

Have you ever heard of YouTube?


----------



## Mr Natural

jc456 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes I am. again, I find it unacceptable to say the word cock on live tv in front of children. fking piece of work. No class, loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your kids doing up at 11:30 at night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't what I said, perhaps you should learn to read.  I bet you think those shows are live?  hahahahahahhahha what a stupid fk.  Their taped in the afternoon.  in the event you didn't know.
Click to expand...


Still, it airs late at night when impressionable young children should be in bed.


----------



## jc456

Mr Clean said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes I am. again, I find it unacceptable to say the word cock on live tv in front of children. fking piece of work. No class, loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your kids doing up at 11:30 at night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It isn't what I said, perhaps you should learn to read.  I bet you think those shows are live?  hahahahahahhahha what a stupid fk.  Their taped in the afternoon.  in the event you didn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still, it airs late at night when impressionable young children should be in bed.
Click to expand...

again, it isn't what I said, so have a nice day and quote the quote I made.


----------



## ricechickie

jc456 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's Colbert's two-minute tirade Monday night:
> 
> ‘Trump’s mouth is only good as Vladimir Putin’s c*ck holster’: Colbert brutalizes Trump in 2-minute blitz
> _Stephen Colbert on Monday defended fellow CBS host John Dickerson against Donald Trump after the president told the renowned journalist he refers to the (award-winning) news program “Face the Nation” as “Deface the Nation.”
> 
> “Donald Trump, John Dickerson is a fair-minded journalist and one of the most competent people who will ever walk into your office,” Colbert began during his opening monologue on “The Late Show.”
> 
> Colbert noted Dickerson has too much “dignity to trade insults with the president of the United States to his face,” adding “But I, sir, am no John Dickerson.”
> 
> “Here we go,” Colbert began, before ripping into Trump.
> 
> “Mr. Trump, your presidency? I love your presidency, I call it ‘Disgrace the Nation.’” Colbert said. “You’re not the POTUS, you’re the BLOTUS. You’re the glutton with a button. You’re a regular ‘Gorge’ Washington. You’re the presi-dunce. But you’re turning into a real prictator.”
> 
> Colbert said Trump “attracts more skinheads than free Rogaine,” has “more people marching against [him] than cancer,” and talks “like a sign-language gorilla who got hit in the head.”
> 
> Going all-in against the president, Colbert added: “Sir, the only the only thing your mouth is good for is being Vladimir Putin’s cock holster.”
> 
> Watch the takedown below, via CBS:_
> 
> 
> 
> such entertainment eh?  Him and Howard Dean ought to share rants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> President Trump is tough enough to take a comedian's rant, don't you think?....or do you think Trump is a snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where did I say he couldn't take it?  Doesn't make what colbert any less tasteless, vile and unamerican.  And the fact that he reminded me of Howard Dean's rant.  Especially to say cock in front of a live audience that may have had children in it.  what a piece of fking work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, so you don't know if Trump is offended, it's you who are.  No problem.  The situation is easily fixed by changing the channel or simply turning off the idiot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I am.  again, I find it unacceptable to say the word cock on live tv in front of children. fking piece of work.  No class, loser.
Click to expand...


Where are the children that heard him?


----------



## jc456

ricechickie said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> such entertainment eh?  Him and Howard Dean ought to share rants.
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump is tough enough to take a comedian's rant, don't you think?....or do you think Trump is a snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> where did I say he couldn't take it?  Doesn't make what colbert any less tasteless, vile and unamerican.  And the fact that he reminded me of Howard Dean's rant.  Especially to say cock in front of a live audience that may have had children in it.  what a piece of fking work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, so you don't know if Trump is offended, it's you who are.  No problem.  The situation is easily fixed by changing the channel or simply turning off the idiot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I am.  again, I find it unacceptable to say the word cock on live tv in front of children. fking piece of work.  No class, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are the children that heard him?
Click to expand...

any in the audience. you know where it was taped? do you know there were none?


----------



## kwc57

Snouter said:


> Colbert is as creepy as an MSNBC qu332r.  His deformed right ear.  He can pay for a plastic surgeon to fix that.  Why not?



It's a fond reminder of his lover using his ears for handles.


----------



## ricechickie

jc456 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump is tough enough to take a comedian's rant, don't you think?....or do you think Trump is a snowflake?
> 
> 
> 
> where did I say he couldn't take it?  Doesn't make what colbert any less tasteless, vile and unamerican.  And the fact that he reminded me of Howard Dean's rant.  Especially to say cock in front of a live audience that may have had children in it.  what a piece of fking work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh, so you don't know if Trump is offended, it's you who are.  No problem.  The situation is easily fixed by changing the channel or simply turning off the idiot box.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes I am.  again, I find it unacceptable to say the word cock on live tv in front of children. fking piece of work.  No class, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are the children that heard him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> any in the audience. you know where it was taped? do you know there were none?
Click to expand...


Fuckwad, you made the assertion.


----------



## Divine Wind

easyt65 said:


> Colbert crossed WAY over the line regarding disrespecting a sitting President. 'Un-precedented' is not an exaggeration. He needs to be fired.


Seriously?  Should I quote you some choice bits by Rush, Breitbart and other RW entertainers?

I fully support free speech.  If the majority of people don't like Colbert, Rush or anyone else, they should grow a fucking spine and change the fucking channel.  Better yet, turn it off and read a fucking book.


----------



## kwc57

IsaacNewton said:


> Conservative 'free speech':
> 
> Ann Coulter speaking at a college to sell books? Free speech.
> 
> Stephen Colbert speaking on a talk show to get laughs? Hate speech that must be stopped.
> 
> Stop yer bitching cons, it's going to be a bumpy ride. No quarter asked, none given.



You think he was going for laughs?  Really?  I thought they called it "resistance".......


----------



## Divine Wind

Tipsycatlover said:


> It's about  the mistake we made in not calling obama Reggie Love's cockholster.
> 
> Dayum.  Had we but known that it was acceptable!


We still have RWNJs on this forum calling Obama queer and fucking a tranny named "Moochell".


----------



## Divine Wind

bendog said:


> I'm a little bit disappointed in Cobert.  I mean Trump's lower than dung, and Putin should be in the Hague, but I don't think Putin is gay.  Not that there's anything wrong in gay, but Putin wouldn't let Orange suck him, not even for forgive some loans .. or esp to forgive loans.  Putin's got him by the shorthairs, and" KGB never let go short hairs ... is against torture code."  Now Putin might get a kick ottta seeing Trump sucking off some Oligarchs .... "different story."


Not so sure about that.  Many homophobes are latent homosexuals and Putin is definitely a homophobes.   However, I strongly doubt Trump would blow him and I'm not buying the LWL meme that Trump is connected to Putin other than some business dealings.  Putins attempt to alter the election was, IMO, part experiment and part to take down Hillary.   It didn't matter who the RNC nominee was.  If it was Cruz or Rubio, does anyone here seriously doubt Putin wouldn't have released the hacked data to Wikileaks?


----------



## Divine Wind

ptbw forever said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative 'free speech':
> 
> Ann Coulter speaking at a college to sell books? Free speech.
> 
> Stephen Colbert speaking on a talk show to get laughs? Hate speech that must be stopped.
> 
> Stop yer bitching cons, it's going to be a bumpy ride. No quarter asked, none given.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made it smash mouth politics but they wanna play Flag Football
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am pretty sure the media did that when they accused of him of making fun of a disabled reporter and compared him to Dylan Roof.
> 
> Counterpunching is now "smash mouth" to you goobers.
Click to expand...

1) Trump did ridicule a disabled reporter
2) The Dylan Roof comparison is LWL hysteria.  They are, after all, fucking morons.


----------



## Slade3200

jc456 said:


> yes I am.  again, I find it unacceptable to say the word cock on live tv in front of children. fking piece of work.  No class, loser.


What sound does a Rooster make?!


----------



## ptbw forever

Divine.Wind said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative 'free speech':
> 
> Ann Coulter speaking at a college to sell books? Free speech.
> 
> Stephen Colbert speaking on a talk show to get laughs? Hate speech that must be stopped.
> 
> Stop yer bitching cons, it's going to be a bumpy ride. No quarter asked, none given.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made it smash mouth politics but they wanna play Flag Football
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am pretty sure the media did that when they accused of him of making fun of a disabled reporter and compared him to Dylan Roof.
> 
> Counterpunching is now "smash mouth" to you goobers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) Trump did ridicule a disabled reporter
> 2) The Dylan Roof comparison is LWL hysteria.  They are, after all, fucking morons.
Click to expand...

Ridiculing a reporter who happens to be "disabled"(he is NOT disabled btw) and "mocking a disabled reporter" are 2 VERY different things.

Obama literally did mock the special olympics, but Trump did not mock the disability of a reporter.


----------



## Slade3200

ptbw forever said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative 'free speech':
> 
> Ann Coulter speaking at a college to sell books? Free speech.
> 
> Stephen Colbert speaking on a talk show to get laughs? Hate speech that must be stopped.
> 
> Stop yer bitching cons, it's going to be a bumpy ride. No quarter asked, none given.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made it smash mouth politics but they wanna play Flag Football
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am pretty sure the media did that when they accused of him of making fun of a disabled reporter and compared him to Dylan Roof.
> 
> Counterpunching is now "smash mouth" to you goobers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) Trump did ridicule a disabled reporter
> 2) The Dylan Roof comparison is LWL hysteria.  They are, after all, fucking morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ridiculing a reporter who happens to be "disabled"(he is NOT disabled btw) and "mocking a disabled reporter" are 2 VERY different things.
> 
> Obama literally did mock the special olympics, but Trump did not mock the disability of a reporter.
Click to expand...

Was that statement supposed to make sense? haha


----------



## PredFan

He only did that to make himself relevant again. He's a talentless idiot and he'll fade away again.


----------



## ptbw forever

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative 'free speech':
> 
> Ann Coulter speaking at a college to sell books? Free speech.
> 
> Stephen Colbert speaking on a talk show to get laughs? Hate speech that must be stopped.
> 
> Stop yer bitching cons, it's going to be a bumpy ride. No quarter asked, none given.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made it smash mouth politics but they wanna play Flag Football
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am pretty sure the media did that when they accused of him of making fun of a disabled reporter and compared him to Dylan Roof.
> 
> Counterpunching is now "smash mouth" to you goobers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) Trump did ridicule a disabled reporter
> 2) The Dylan Roof comparison is LWL hysteria.  They are, after all, fucking morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ridiculing a reporter who happens to be "disabled"(he is NOT disabled btw) and "mocking a disabled reporter" are 2 VERY different things.
> 
> Obama literally did mock the special olympics, but Trump did not mock the disability of a reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that statement supposed to make sense? haha
Click to expand...

Are you illiterate?


----------



## Slade3200

PredFan said:


> He only did that to make himself relevant again. He's a talentless idiot and he'll fade away again.


Relevant again? He is the highest rated late night show on TV.... Has been since the election. What are you talking about?
Who's winning and losing late-night TV under Trump


----------



## Slade3200

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made it smash mouth politics but they wanna play Flag Football
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure the media did that when they accused of him of making fun of a disabled reporter and compared him to Dylan Roof.
> 
> Counterpunching is now "smash mouth" to you goobers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) Trump did ridicule a disabled reporter
> 2) The Dylan Roof comparison is LWL hysteria.  They are, after all, fucking morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ridiculing a reporter who happens to be "disabled"(he is NOT disabled btw) and "mocking a disabled reporter" are 2 VERY different things.
> 
> Obama literally did mock the special olympics, but Trump did not mock the disability of a reporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was that statement supposed to make sense? haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you illiterate?
Click to expand...

no, but after reading your statements, like the one above, i'm starting to questions whether you are.


----------



## Divine Wind

jc456 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the children that heard him?
> 
> 
> 
> any in the audience. you know where it was taped? do you know there were none?
Click to expand...

The Late Show is sold out until 5JUN in the link below.  Anyone who goes to the show and hasn't watched it a few times before is a fucking moron.

The Late Show with Stephen Colbert


----------



## Divine Wind

ptbw forever said:


> Ridiculing a reporter who happens to be "disabled"(he is NOT disabled btw) and "mocking a disabled reporter" are 2 VERY different things....


Fake news.  See the links below.  Disagree with them?  Please post your own links refuting them.  If you don't, then I'll accept that all you have is opinion based on zero facts.

Meryl Streep was right. Donald Trump did mock a disabled reporter.
_Trump has previously claimed he was not aware that the reporter, Serge Kovaleski of the New York Times, has an impairment that visibly affects the flexibility and movement of his arms. The billionaire says that when he singled out Kovaleski for ridicule during a rally in South Carolina — "You've got to see this guy," he said, before jerking his arms spastically — he did not intend to call attention to Kovaleski's disability, arthrogryposis_.

Did Trump mock disabled reporter or not?
_Kovaleski has arthrogryposis, a congenital condition which limits the movement of his joints and has left his right hand sharply angled at the wrist. Kovaleski speaks with a normal voice and doesn't wave his arms around. (Watch a video of him talking about his ground-breaking reporting on the murder cases against former New England Patriots star Aaron Hernandez.)

Many observers took Trump’s comments and motions as mocking Kovaleski. The New York Times rebuked Trump in a statement: "We think it's outrageous that he would ridicule the appearance of one of our reporters." And people who share Kovaleski’s condition -- formally known as arthrogryposis multiplex congenita, or AMC -- and their families launched a social media campaign with the hashtag "AMCStrong."

Julie Reiskin, executive director of the Colorado Cross-Disability Coalition, an advocacy group, said that Trump "clearly was mocking his disability. That was very, very obvious, because he disagrees with all kinds of people at other times, and he doesn't use that voice or wave his arms like that." (Reiskin said she was giving her view since her nonprofit group can't endorse or oppose candidates.)

Reiskin said such behavior by Trump "portrays people with disabilities as incompetent. That if you can't control your speech or part of your body that you're not competent, which is very destructive" to the image of disabled people facing stereotypes and discrimination, she added.

But Trump denied it. He tweeted, "Clinton made a false ad about me where I was imitating a reporter GROVELING after he changed his story. I would NEVER mock disabled. Shame!"

He also said in a statement at the time, "I merely mimicked what I thought would be a flustered reporter trying to get out of a statement he made long ago."

Trump insisted that he couldn’t have known the man was disabled because "I have no idea who this reporter, Serge Kovaleski is, what he looks like or his level of intelligence. … Despite having one of the all-time great memories I certainly do not remember him."

Kovaleski countered that as a reporter for the New York Daily News in the late 1980s and early 1990s he regularly covered Trump. He told the Washington Post he was sure the businessman remembered him -- and his condition.

"Donald and I were on a first-name basis for years," Kovaleski told the New York Times.

In fact, Kovaleski recalled spending the day with Trump in 1989 when the reporter and other journalists flew with the billionaire on the "inaugural voyage" of the Trump Shuttle airline.

In addition, Trump spoke familiarly about Kovaleski at the rally, calling him a "nice reporter." He also described him as "the poor guy" and indicated he knew Kovaleski’s appearance ("you gotta see this guy") before launching into his imitation.

After our fact-check appeared, the Washington Post Fact Checker reviewed both Trump’s original comments and subsequent ones he made on the same subject in Colorado. The Fact Checker concluded that "Trump clearly mocked Kovaleski" and it gave Trump its lowest rating, Four Pinocchios.

In the meantime, some Trump supporters have shared other examples in which Trump has shaken his hands and used an odd tone of voice to refer to other people.

In one video, Trump is shown referring to one of his primary rivals, Sen. Ted Cruz, R-Texas, with flailing arms and an exaggerated voice. (See it here.) In another, he uses similar, if more subdued, motions when referring to an unnamed general. (See it here.)

However, neither of these examples support Trump’s denial in the debate. In the videos, Trump was clearly mocking both Cruz and the unnamed general. In fact, the video about the general -- produced by a Trump supporter -- says explicitly that he was mocking the general.

In other words, the most you could say about these bits of evidence is that they demonstrate that Trump is an equal-opportunity mocker. They don’t help refute Clinton’s charge that Trump mocked Kovaleski.

The Trump campaign did not respond to an inquiry after the debate._


----------



## Slade3200

Divine.Wind said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculing a reporter who happens to be "disabled"(he is NOT disabled btw) and "mocking a disabled reporter" are 2 VERY different things....
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news.  See the links below.  Disagree with them?  Please post your own links refuting them.  If you don't, then I'll accept that all you have is opinion based on zero facts.
> 
> Meryl Streep was right. Donald Trump did mock a disabled reporter.
> _Trump has previously claimed he was not aware that the reporter, Serge Kovaleski of the New York Times, has an impairment that visibly affects the flexibility and movement of his arms. The billionaire says that when he singled out Kovaleski for ridicule during a rally in South Carolina — "You've got to see this guy," he said, before jerking his arms spastically — he did not intend to call attention to Kovaleski's disability, arthrogryposis_.
> 
> Did Trump mock disabled reporter or not?
> _Kovaleski has arthrogryposis, a congenital condition which limits the movement of his joints and has left his right hand sharply angled at the wrist. Kovaleski speaks with a normal voice and doesn't wave his arms around. (Watch a video of him talking about his ground-breaking reporting on the murder cases against former New England Patriots star Aaron Hernandez.)
> 
> Many observers took Trump’s comments and motions as mocking Kovaleski. The New York Times rebuked Trump in a statement: "We think it's outrageous that he would ridicule the appearance of one of our reporters." And people who share Kovaleski’s condition -- formally known as arthrogryposis multiplex congenita, or AMC -- and their families launched a social media campaign with the hashtag "AMCStrong."
> 
> Julie Reiskin, executive director of the Colorado Cross-Disability Coalition, an advocacy group, said that Trump "clearly was mocking his disability. That was very, very obvious, because he disagrees with all kinds of people at other times, and he doesn't use that voice or wave his arms like that." (Reiskin said she was giving her view since her nonprofit group can't endorse or oppose candidates.)
> 
> Reiskin said such behavior by Trump "portrays people with disabilities as incompetent. That if you can't control your speech or part of your body that you're not competent, which is very destructive" to the image of disabled people facing stereotypes and discrimination, she added.
> 
> But Trump denied it. He tweeted, "Clinton made a false ad about me where I was imitating a reporter GROVELING after he changed his story. I would NEVER mock disabled. Shame!"
> 
> He also said in a statement at the time, "I merely mimicked what I thought would be a flustered reporter trying to get out of a statement he made long ago."
> 
> Trump insisted that he couldn’t have known the man was disabled because "I have no idea who this reporter, Serge Kovaleski is, what he looks like or his level of intelligence. … Despite having one of the all-time great memories I certainly do not remember him."
> 
> Kovaleski countered that as a reporter for the New York Daily News in the late 1980s and early 1990s he regularly covered Trump. He told the Washington Post he was sure the businessman remembered him -- and his condition.
> 
> "Donald and I were on a first-name basis for years," Kovaleski told the New York Times.
> 
> In fact, Kovaleski recalled spending the day with Trump in 1989 when the reporter and other journalists flew with the billionaire on the "inaugural voyage" of the Trump Shuttle airline.
> 
> In addition, Trump spoke familiarly about Kovaleski at the rally, calling him a "nice reporter." He also described him as "the poor guy" and indicated he knew Kovaleski’s appearance ("you gotta see this guy") before launching into his imitation.
> 
> After our fact-check appeared, the Washington Post Fact Checker reviewed both Trump’s original comments and subsequent ones he made on the same subject in Colorado. The Fact Checker concluded that "Trump clearly mocked Kovaleski" and it gave Trump its lowest rating, Four Pinocchios.
> 
> In the meantime, some Trump supporters have shared other examples in which Trump has shaken his hands and used an odd tone of voice to refer to other people.
> 
> In one video, Trump is shown referring to one of his primary rivals, Sen. Ted Cruz, R-Texas, with flailing arms and an exaggerated voice. (See it here.) In another, he uses similar, if more subdued, motions when referring to an unnamed general. (See it here.)
> 
> However, neither of these examples support Trump’s denial in the debate. In the videos, Trump was clearly mocking both Cruz and the unnamed general. In fact, the video about the general -- produced by a Trump supporter -- says explicitly that he was mocking the general.
> 
> In other words, the most you could say about these bits of evidence is that they demonstrate that Trump is an equal-opportunity mocker. They don’t help refute Clinton’s charge that Trump mocked Kovaleski.
> 
> The Trump campaign did not respond to an inquiry after the debate._
Click to expand...

Yeah, PTBW isn't the brightest bulb in the bunch.


----------



## Desperado

Divine.Wind said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colbert crossed WAY over the line regarding disrespecting a sitting President. 'Un-precedented' is not an exaggeration. He needs to be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Should I quote you some choice bits by Rush, Breitbart and other RW entertainers?
> 
> I fully support free speech.  If the majority of people don't like Colbert, Rush or anyone else, they should grow a fucking spine and change the fucking channel.  Better yet, turn it off and read a fucking book.
Click to expand...


Funny I don't watch any of the late night "Comedians" because of their liberal bias.  Yet I still can't avoid their views because the show up on the news shows.  What Colbert does not understand is that he is no longer on cable and over the air broadcast stations have standards that are supposedly enforce by the FCC.  I sincerely hope that the FCC fines him and CBS millions.  BTW Colbert was never funny and Im not sure who's cock his mouth played holster to, to get the Letterman gig.


----------



## Divine Wind

IsaacNewton said:


> Conservative 'free speech':
> 
> Ann Coulter speaking at a college to sell books? Free speech.
> 
> Stephen Colbert speaking on a talk show to get laughs? Hate speech that must be stopped.
> 
> Stop yer bitching cons, it's going to be a bumpy ride. No quarter asked, none given.


Agreed, but just so we're clear, the LWLs are no better.  The partisan fuckwads on both sides seek to shred the Constitution in their favor.  Both extremes disgust me.


----------



## Slade3200

Desperado said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colbert crossed WAY over the line regarding disrespecting a sitting President. 'Un-precedented' is not an exaggeration. He needs to be fired.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Should I quote you some choice bits by Rush, Breitbart and other RW entertainers?
> 
> I fully support free speech.  If the majority of people don't like Colbert, Rush or anyone else, they should grow a fucking spine and change the fucking channel.  Better yet, turn it off and read a fucking book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny I don't watch any of the late night "Comedians" because of their liberal bias.  Yet I still can't avoid their views because the show up on the news shows.  What Colbert does not understand is that he is no longer on cable and over the air broadcast stations have standards that are supposedly enforce by the FCC.  I sincerely hope that the FCC fines him and CBS millions.  BTW Colbert was never funny and Im not sure who's cock his mouth played holster to, to get the Letterman gig.
Click to expand...

His humor is a matter of opinion. Don't know how you can say he isn't funny like its a fact when he has had an extremely successful career. Obviously many people find him funny. Maybe his mockery of conservatives hits a little to close to home and you can't take a joke? I think thats probably it.


----------



## Divine Wind

Desperado said:


> Funny I don't watch any of the late night "Comedians" because of their liberal bias.  Yet I still can't avoid their views because the show up on the news shows.  What Colbert does not understand is that he is no longer on cable and over the air broadcast stations have standards that are supposedly enforce by the FCC.  I sincerely hope that the FCC fines him and CBS millions.  BTW Colbert was never funny and Im not sure who's cock his mouth played holster to, to get the Letterman gig.


Your choice to not watch them.  God Bless America!

1) Most comedians and other entertainers are liberals.
2) Most journalists are liberal.  After all, they're "liberal arts" majors.  OTOH, most media businesses are owned by capitalists seeking profits and most business majors are conservative.  God Bless America!
3) The word "cock" was bleeped in the broadcast.  The FCC has nothing to fine about.  
4) Colbert can be very funny, but I don't always agree with his political views.  Especially when he leans hard left.  This spiel was one of those times.  Like you and everyone else, I have to freedom to vote with my remote control.


----------



## Divine Wind

Slade3200 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculing a reporter who happens to be "disabled"(he is NOT disabled btw) and "mocking a disabled reporter" are 2 VERY different things....
> 
> 
> 
> Fake news.  See the links below.  Disagree with them?  Please post your own links refuting them.  If you don't, then I'll accept that all you have is opinion based on zero facts.
> 
> Meryl Streep was right. Donald Trump did mock a disabled reporter.
> _Trump has previously claimed he was not aware that the reporter, Serge Kovaleski of the New York Times, has an impairment that visibly affects the flexibility and movement of his arms. The billionaire says that when he singled out Kovaleski for ridicule during a rally in South Carolina — "You've got to see this guy," he said, before jerking his arms spastically — he did not intend to call attention to Kovaleski's disability, arthrogryposis_.
> 
> Did Trump mock disabled reporter or not?
> _Kovaleski has arthrogryposis, a congenital condition which limits the movement of his joints and has left his right hand sharply angled at the wrist. Kovaleski speaks with a normal voice and doesn't wave his arms around. (Watch a video of him talking about his ground-breaking reporting on the murder cases against former New England Patriots star Aaron Hernandez.)
> 
> Many observers took Trump’s comments and motions as mocking Kovaleski. The New York Times rebuked Trump in a statement: "We think it's outrageous that he would ridicule the appearance of one of our reporters." And people who share Kovaleski’s condition -- formally known as arthrogryposis multiplex congenita, or AMC -- and their families launched a social media campaign with the hashtag "AMCStrong."
> 
> Julie Reiskin, executive director of the Colorado Cross-Disability Coalition, an advocacy group, said that Trump "clearly was mocking his disability. That was very, very obvious, because he disagrees with all kinds of people at other times, and he doesn't use that voice or wave his arms like that." (Reiskin said she was giving her view since her nonprofit group can't endorse or oppose candidates.)
> 
> Reiskin said such behavior by Trump "portrays people with disabilities as incompetent. That if you can't control your speech or part of your body that you're not competent, which is very destructive" to the image of disabled people facing stereotypes and discrimination, she added.
> 
> But Trump denied it. He tweeted, "Clinton made a false ad about me where I was imitating a reporter GROVELING after he changed his story. I would NEVER mock disabled. Shame!"
> 
> He also said in a statement at the time, "I merely mimicked what I thought would be a flustered reporter trying to get out of a statement he made long ago."
> 
> Trump insisted that he couldn’t have known the man was disabled because "I have no idea who this reporter, Serge Kovaleski is, what he looks like or his level of intelligence. … Despite having one of the all-time great memories I certainly do not remember him."
> 
> Kovaleski countered that as a reporter for the New York Daily News in the late 1980s and early 1990s he regularly covered Trump. He told the Washington Post he was sure the businessman remembered him -- and his condition.
> 
> "Donald and I were on a first-name basis for years," Kovaleski told the New York Times.
> 
> In fact, Kovaleski recalled spending the day with Trump in 1989 when the reporter and other journalists flew with the billionaire on the "inaugural voyage" of the Trump Shuttle airline.
> 
> In addition, Trump spoke familiarly about Kovaleski at the rally, calling him a "nice reporter." He also described him as "the poor guy" and indicated he knew Kovaleski’s appearance ("you gotta see this guy") before launching into his imitation.
> 
> After our fact-check appeared, the Washington Post Fact Checker reviewed both Trump’s original comments and subsequent ones he made on the same subject in Colorado. The Fact Checker concluded that "Trump clearly mocked Kovaleski" and it gave Trump its lowest rating, Four Pinocchios.
> 
> In the meantime, some Trump supporters have shared other examples in which Trump has shaken his hands and used an odd tone of voice to refer to other people.
> 
> In one video, Trump is shown referring to one of his primary rivals, Sen. Ted Cruz, R-Texas, with flailing arms and an exaggerated voice. (See it here.) In another, he uses similar, if more subdued, motions when referring to an unnamed general. (See it here.)
> 
> However, neither of these examples support Trump’s denial in the debate. In the videos, Trump was clearly mocking both Cruz and the unnamed general. In fact, the video about the general -- produced by a Trump supporter -- says explicitly that he was mocking the general.
> 
> In other words, the most you could say about these bits of evidence is that they demonstrate that Trump is an equal-opportunity mocker. They don’t help refute Clinton’s charge that Trump mocked Kovaleski.
> 
> The Trump campaign did not respond to an inquiry after the debate._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, PTBW isn't the brightest bulb in the bunch.
Click to expand...

He's certainly politically biased.


----------



## Divine Wind

ricechickie said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homophobia is ok as long as you vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it homophobic?
Click to expand...

Derogatory male on male sex comments are homophobic.

It's like one man calling another man a pussy.  While it's taken as an insult to his manhood it's also misogynistic since it implies women are weak.  Saying a man is a cocksucker is a derogatory attack on his manhood because it implies they are gay and, so the name-calling implies, that's a bad thing.   In comparison, if Colbert had said Trump sucks Merkel's or May's pussy, would that be an insult or not?


----------



## Slade3200

Divine.Wind said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homophobia is ok as long as you vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it homophobic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Derogatory male on male sex comments are homophobic.
> 
> It's like one man calling another man a pussy.  While it's taken as an insult to his manhood it's also misogynistic since it implies women are weak.  Saying a man is a cocksucker is a derogatory attack on his manhood because it implies they are gay and, so the name-calling implies, that's a bad thing.   In comparison, if Colbert had said Trump sucks Merkel's or May's pussy, would that be an insult or not?
Click to expand...

I don't think Colberts comment about Trumps mouth only being good for Putins cock holster was meant to insult him by implying that he is gay... it was a dig on Trump sucking up to Putin, with a megadose of shock factor... Wholy shit I can't believe he said that on Network TV! ha


----------



## ricechickie

Divine.Wind said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homophobia is ok as long as you vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it homophobic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Derogatory male on male sex comments are homophobic.
> 
> It's like one man calling another man a pussy.  While it's taken as an insult to his manhood it's also misogynistic since it implies women are weak.  Saying a man is a cocksucker is a derogatory attack on his manhood because it implies they are gay and, so the name-calling implies, that's a bad thing.   In comparison, if Colbert had said Trump sucks Merkel's or May's pussy, would that be an insult or not?
Click to expand...


Honestly, it's not the gay sex that is the insult, it is the submissive position that implies Trump is serving Putin, no reciprocation. If Colbert reversed it and said Putin was sucking Trump's member, would it still be a homophobic slur toward Trump? I don't think so.

If Colbert said that Trump was sucking Merkel's pussy, it wouldn't be a homophobic slur,  but it would still imply that Trump is in a position of weakness or subservience.


----------



## Divine Wind

Slade3200 said:


> I don't think Colberts comment about Trumps mouth only being good for Putins cock holster was meant to insult him by implying that he is gay... it was a dig on Trump sucking up to Putin, with a megadose of shock factor... Wholy shit I can't believe he said that on Network TV! ha


Disagreed.  Brown-nosing and asskisser mean the similar things without the sexual content.  Sorry, but no doubt in my mind that Colbert's comment was to demean any man who sucks another man's cock.

As for saying "cock", he's said "fuck" too.  Bleeped of course.


----------



## Slade3200

Divine.Wind said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Colberts comment about Trumps mouth only being good for Putins cock holster was meant to insult him by implying that he is gay... it was a dig on Trump sucking up to Putin, with a megadose of shock factor... Wholy shit I can't believe he said that on Network TV! ha
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed.  Brown-nosing and asskisser mean the similar things without the sexual content.  Sorry, but no doubt in my mind that Colbert's comment was to demean any man who sucks another man's cock.
Click to expand...

Its a form of submissiveness... RiceChickie explained it well in the post above. I agree with her


----------



## Divine Wind

ricechickie said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homophobia is ok as long as you vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it homophobic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Derogatory male on male sex comments are homophobic.
> 
> It's like one man calling another man a pussy.  While it's taken as an insult to his manhood it's also misogynistic since it implies women are weak.  Saying a man is a cocksucker is a derogatory attack on his manhood because it implies they are gay and, so the name-calling implies, that's a bad thing.   In comparison, if Colbert had said Trump sucks Merkel's or May's pussy, would that be an insult or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, it's not the gay sex that is the insult, it is the submissive position that implies Trump is serving Putin, no reciprocation. If Colbert reversed it and said Putin was sucking Trump's member, would it still be a homophobic slur toward Trump? I don't think so.
> 
> If Colbert said that Trump was sucking Merkel's pussy, it wouldn't be a homophobic slur,  but it would still imply that Trump is in a position of weakness or subservience.
Click to expand...

Sorry, disagreed.  No matter which way you turn on this, whether it's insulting a man who sucks another man's cock or a man who is submissive enough to another man to suck his cock, the sexual references are either homophobic or misogynistic.  

Just so we're clear, I don't have a problem with this, but I also don't deny that Colbert made, however slightly, a homophobic remark in his rush to slam Trump.....not that Trump doesn't deserve to be slammed.


----------



## IsaacNewton

ptbw forever said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative 'free speech':
> 
> Ann Coulter speaking at a college to sell books? Free speech.
> 
> Stephen Colbert speaking on a talk show to get laughs? Hate speech that must be stopped.
> 
> Stop yer bitching cons, it's going to be a bumpy ride. No quarter asked, none given.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly think CBS would allow a conservative on their channel that is as partisan and foul as Colbert?
Click to expand...


Apparently conservatives can't get a conservative network up and running to put such shows on the air except fake Faux News. Why is that? 

Because the market determines it, and conservatives, other than whining and bitching about others to their captive audience, don't make for profitable television. Otherwise they'd be doing it all over the place. Conservatives aren't the creative lot in the human population and creativity is what is required. 

Don't agree? Then put together a 'conservative network' and get to it. Nobody doing it so you'd have the niche all to yourself.


----------



## ricechickie

Divine.Wind said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homophobia is ok as long as you vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it homophobic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Derogatory male on male sex comments are homophobic.
> 
> It's like one man calling another man a pussy.  While it's taken as an insult to his manhood it's also misogynistic since it implies women are weak.  Saying a man is a cocksucker is a derogatory attack on his manhood because it implies they are gay and, so the name-calling implies, that's a bad thing.   In comparison, if Colbert had said Trump sucks Merkel's or May's pussy, would that be an insult or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, it's not the gay sex that is the insult, it is the submissive position that implies Trump is serving Putin, no reciprocation. If Colbert reversed it and said Putin was sucking Trump's member, would it still be a homophobic slur toward Trump? I don't think so.
> 
> If Colbert said that Trump was sucking Merkel's pussy, it wouldn't be a homophobic slur,  but it would still imply that Trump is in a position of weakness or subservience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, disagreed.  No matter which way you turn on this, whether it's insulting a man who sucks another man's cock or a man who is submissive enough to another man to suck his cock, the sexual references are either homophobic or misogynistic.
> 
> Just so we're clear, I don't have a problem with this, but I also don't deny that Colbert made, however slightly, a homophobic remark in his rush to slam Trump.....not that Trump doesn't deserve to be slammed.
Click to expand...


We can agree to disagree.

FWIW, I have used that particular slur, and find that it's only effective to those who are homophobic themselves.

When someone on here calls me a lesbian I have a remarkable lack of reaction, because I don't think that's a horrible thing to be.


----------



## Camp

As long as trump is being demeaned, disrespected, mocked and made fun of, the 1st Amendment should be strictly enforced so as to insult and disparage the nitwit President;.


----------



## Dragonlady

A male sucking another man's cock isn't homophobic, it's submissive. 



Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## IsaacNewton

kwc57 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative 'free speech':
> 
> Ann Coulter speaking at a college to sell books? Free speech.
> 
> Stephen Colbert speaking on a talk show to get laughs? Hate speech that must be stopped.
> 
> Stop yer bitching cons, it's going to be a bumpy ride. No quarter asked, none given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think he was going for laughs?  Really?  I thought they called it "resistance".......
Click to expand...


Why the assumption that you can't do both.


----------



## IsaacNewton

bendog said:


> I'm a little bit disappointed in Cobert.  I mean Trump's lower than dung, and Putin should be in the Hague, but I don't think Putin is gay.  Not that there's anything wrong in gay, but Putin wouldn't let Orange suck him, not even for forgive some loans .. or esp to forgive loans.  Putin's got him by the shorthairs, and" KGB never let go short hairs ... is against torture code."  Now Putin might get a kick ottta seeing Trump sucking off some Oligarchs .... "different story."



Not to mention Trump hasn't been kind to moose and squirrel.


----------



## Divine Wind

ricechickie said:


> We can agree to disagree.
> 
> FWIW, I have used that particular slur, and find that it's only effective to those who are homophobic themselves.
> 
> When someone on here calls me a lesbian I have a remarkable lack of reaction, because I don't think that's a horrible thing to be.


Yes, we can agree to disagree.

You, like everyone else, is free to be as homophobic, misogynistic or as hateful as you like.  It's a free country.  God Bless America!

Someone hatefully calling you a lesbian says more about them than your reaction to them.  

FWIW, I like to tell jokes and used to tell gay jokes.  Not that I hate gays, but like the joke in the movie "Philadelphia" asking how a gay fakes an orgasm (I'd told that one myself) or the joke in a movie about the death of Matthew Shepard regarding a gambling, drinking man who goes to Hell (a joke I also told) I eventually saw how, no matter how slightly,. I was fomenting homophobia.  Spreading hate, no matter how slightly, is never a good thing.


----------



## Divine Wind

IsaacNewton said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little bit disappointed in Cobert.  I mean Trump's lower than dung, and Putin should be in the Hague, but I don't think Putin is gay.  Not that there's anything wrong in gay, but Putin wouldn't let Orange suck him, not even for forgive some loans .. or esp to forgive loans.  Putin's got him by the shorthairs, and" KGB never let go short hairs ... is against torture code."  Now Putin might get a kick ottta seeing Trump sucking off some Oligarchs .... "different story."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention Trump hasn't been kind to moose and squirrel.
Click to expand...

ROFL.  I don't care who you are, that's funny!!!


----------



## ptbw forever

IsaacNewton said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative 'free speech':
> 
> Ann Coulter speaking at a college to sell books? Free speech.
> 
> Stephen Colbert speaking on a talk show to get laughs? Hate speech that must be stopped.
> 
> Stop yer bitching cons, it's going to be a bumpy ride. No quarter asked, none given.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly think CBS would allow a conservative on their channel that is as partisan and foul as Colbert?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently conservatives can't get a conservative network up and running to put such shows on the air except fake Faux News. Why is that?
> 
> Because the market determines it, and conservatives, other than whining and bitching about others to their captive audience, don't make for profitable television. Otherwise they'd be doing it all over the place. Conservatives aren't the creative lot in the human population and creativity is what is required.
> 
> Don't agree? Then put together a 'conservative network' and get to it. Nobody doing it so you'd have the niche all to yourself.
Click to expand...

Conservatives are too passive and defensive to make effective political propaganda(and that is why someone who is technically a leftist will end up doing it for them).

Conservatives can never get over the idea that someone is being hurt somehow by there being an unapologetically partisan network that appeals to ALL aspects of the right(yes, even the "far right"). It is in the nature of the conservative to only use violence when they are threatened.

Fox only further pacified Conservatives(technically tolerating scum like Juan Williams and Jehmu isn't even being pacified any more), and that is why it is a GREAT thing that Fox is dying now.


----------



## ptbw forever

Dragonlady said:


> A male sucking another man's cock isn't homophobic, it's submissive.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


You sound like one of the faggots on the fetish forums I troll.


----------



## Divine Wind

Dragonlady said:


> A male sucking another man's cock isn't homophobic, it's submissive.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


Translation:  _Men are dominant, women are submissive.  Trump sucking Putin's cock means he's as weak as woman._ 


Thanks. Got it.  It's not homophobic, it's misogynistic...with your support.


----------



## Slade3200

Divine.Wind said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homophobia is ok as long as you vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it homophobic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Derogatory male on male sex comments are homophobic.
> 
> It's like one man calling another man a pussy.  While it's taken as an insult to his manhood it's also misogynistic since it implies women are weak.  Saying a man is a cocksucker is a derogatory attack on his manhood because it implies they are gay and, so the name-calling implies, that's a bad thing.   In comparison, if Colbert had said Trump sucks Merkel's or May's pussy, would that be an insult or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, it's not the gay sex that is the insult, it is the submissive position that implies Trump is serving Putin, no reciprocation. If Colbert reversed it and said Putin was sucking Trump's member, would it still be a homophobic slur toward Trump? I don't think so.
> 
> If Colbert said that Trump was sucking Merkel's pussy, it wouldn't be a homophobic slur,  but it would still imply that Trump is in a position of weakness or subservience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, disagreed.  No matter which way you turn on this, whether it's insulting a man who sucks another man's cock or a man who is submissive enough to another man to suck his cock, the sexual references are either homophobic or misogynistic.
> 
> Just so we're clear, I don't have a problem with this, but I also don't deny that Colbert made, however slightly, a homophobic remark in his rush to slam Trump.....not that Trump doesn't deserve to be slammed.
Click to expand...

Does intent factor into your opinion or are you just looking at the wording?  If a gay man calls another gay man a cocksucker is that homophobic?


----------



## Divine Wind

ptbw forever said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> A male sucking another man's cock isn't homophobic, it's submissive.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like one of the faggots on the fetish forums I troll.
Click to expand...

And you sound like that nutjob in the red shirt who got his ass beat starting a fight on an airliner this week.

Passengers fight on flight from Japan before takeoff


----------



## ptbw forever

Divine.Wind said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> A male sucking another man's cock isn't homophobic, it's submissive.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like one of the faggots on the fetish forums I troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you sound like that nutjob in the red shirt who got his ass beat starting a fight on an airliner this week.
> 
> Passengers fight on flight from Japan before takeoff
Click to expand...

You make no sense.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

ptbw forever said:


> You sound like one of the faggots on the fetish forums I troll.


----------



## Slade3200

Divine.Wind said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can agree to disagree.
> 
> FWIW, I have used that particular slur, and find that it's only effective to those who are homophobic themselves.
> 
> When someone on here calls me a lesbian I have a remarkable lack of reaction, because I don't think that's a horrible thing to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we can agree to disagree.
> 
> You, like everyone else, is free to be as homophobic, misogynistic or as hateful as you like.  It's a free country.  God Bless America!
> 
> Someone hatefully calling you a lesbian says more about them than your reaction to them.
> 
> FWIW, I like to tell jokes and used to tell gay jokes.  Not that I hate gays, but like the joke in the movie "Philadelphia" asking how a gay fakes an orgasm (I'd told that one myself) or the joke in a movie about the death of Matthew Shepard regarding a gambling, drinking man who goes to Hell (a joke I also told) I eventually saw how, no matter how slightly,. I was fomenting homophobia.  Spreading hate, no matter how slightly, is never a good thing.
Click to expand...

Sometimes being able to joke and laugh about things that are controversial and otherwise offensive is a form of combating the offensive nature by being able to laugh at it. It is commonly used in stand up by comedians.  We need to be careful to not grow such thin skins that we take offense to everything that is said, while still seeking compassion, awareness and empathy for those we might be offending.


----------



## Divine Wind

Slade3200 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homophobia is ok as long as you vote Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is it homophobic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Derogatory male on male sex comments are homophobic.
> 
> It's like one man calling another man a pussy.  While it's taken as an insult to his manhood it's also misogynistic since it implies women are weak.  Saying a man is a cocksucker is a derogatory attack on his manhood because it implies they are gay and, so the name-calling implies, that's a bad thing.   In comparison, if Colbert had said Trump sucks Merkel's or May's pussy, would that be an insult or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, it's not the gay sex that is the insult, it is the submissive position that implies Trump is serving Putin, no reciprocation. If Colbert reversed it and said Putin was sucking Trump's member, would it still be a homophobic slur toward Trump? I don't think so.
> 
> If Colbert said that Trump was sucking Merkel's pussy, it wouldn't be a homophobic slur,  but it would still imply that Trump is in a position of weakness or subservience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, disagreed.  No matter which way you turn on this, whether it's insulting a man who sucks another man's cock or a man who is submissive enough to another man to suck his cock, the sexual references are either homophobic or misogynistic.
> 
> Just so we're clear, I don't have a problem with this, but I also don't deny that Colbert made, however slightly, a homophobic remark in his rush to slam Trump.....not that Trump doesn't deserve to be slammed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does intent factor into your opinion or are you just looking at the wording?  If a gay man calls another gay man a cocksucker is that homophobic?
Click to expand...

So if you call a man a ****, you're just insulting the man, not women? 

Yes, intent matters, but subtle social references matter too.  Again, are you supporting implying that women or gays are weak as long as it supports insulting a person you dislike.  If a RWer calls Michelle Obama a tranny, is that meant to demean just her or all trannies?  By saying Michelle looks like an ape, is that just an insult to her or all black women?


----------



## Slade3200

ptbw forever said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative 'free speech':
> 
> Ann Coulter speaking at a college to sell books? Free speech.
> 
> Stephen Colbert speaking on a talk show to get laughs? Hate speech that must be stopped.
> 
> Stop yer bitching cons, it's going to be a bumpy ride. No quarter asked, none given.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly think CBS would allow a conservative on their channel that is as partisan and foul as Colbert?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently conservatives can't get a conservative network up and running to put such shows on the air except fake Faux News. Why is that?
> 
> Because the market determines it, and conservatives, other than whining and bitching about others to their captive audience, don't make for profitable television. Otherwise they'd be doing it all over the place. Conservatives aren't the creative lot in the human population and creativity is what is required.
> 
> Don't agree? Then put together a 'conservative network' and get to it. Nobody doing it so you'd have the niche all to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives are too passive and defensive to make effective political propaganda(and that is why someone who is technically a leftist will end up doing it for them).
> 
> Conservatives can never get over the idea that someone is being hurt somehow by there being an unapologetically partisan network that appeals to ALL aspects of the right(yes, even the "far right"). It is in the nature of the conservative to only use violence when they are threatened.
> 
> Fox only further pacified Conservatives(technically tolerating scum like Juan Williams and Jehmu isn't even being pacified any more), and that is why it is a GREAT thing that Fox is dying now.
Click to expand...

Can't handle opposing opinions I see... Makes sense that you like to bath in your ignorance and not seek objective debate to formulate your own opinions.  Carry on Mr. Puppet, you grow more and more comical to me every day


----------



## Divine Wind

Slade3200 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can agree to disagree.
> 
> FWIW, I have used that particular slur, and find that it's only effective to those who are homophobic themselves.
> 
> When someone on here calls me a lesbian I have a remarkable lack of reaction, because I don't think that's a horrible thing to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we can agree to disagree.
> 
> You, like everyone else, is free to be as homophobic, misogynistic or as hateful as you like.  It's a free country.  God Bless America!
> 
> Someone hatefully calling you a lesbian says more about them than your reaction to them.
> 
> FWIW, I like to tell jokes and used to tell gay jokes.  Not that I hate gays, but like the joke in the movie "Philadelphia" asking how a gay fakes an orgasm (I'd told that one myself) or the joke in a movie about the death of Matthew Shepard regarding a gambling, drinking man who goes to Hell (a joke I also told) I eventually saw how, no matter how slightly,. I was fomenting homophobia.  Spreading hate, no matter how slightly, is never a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes being able to joke and laugh about things that are controversial and otherwise offensive is a form of combating the offensive nature by being able to laugh at it. It is commonly used in stand up by comedians.  We need to be careful to not grow such thin skins that we take offense to everything that is said, while still seeking compassion, awareness and empathy for those we might be offending.
Click to expand...

Yes, I understand comedy.  Like these jokes I alluded to before.  Do they demean gays or not?

_How does a gay man fake an orgasm?
He throws hot yogurt on his gay lover's back_.


_One day a guy dies and finds himself in hell. As he is wallowing in despair, he has his first meeting with the devil... 
Satan: Why so glum? 
Guy: What do you think? I'm in hell! 
Satan: Hell's not so bad. We actually have a lot of fun down here. Are you a drinking man? 
Guy: Sure, I love to drink. 
Satan: Well you're gonna love Mondays then. On Mondays that's all we do is drink. Whiskey, tequila, Guinness, wine coolers, diet tab and colas. We drink till we throw up and then we drink some more! And we don't worry about getting a hangover because you're dead anyway. 
Guy: Gee, that sounds great! 
Satan: You a smoker? 
Guy: You better believe it! 
Satan: All right! You're gonna love Tuesdays. We get the finest cigars from all over the world and smoke our lungs out. If you get cancer no biggie, you're already dead, remember? 
Guy: Wow... that's awesome! 
Satan: I bet you like to gamble. 
Guy: Why yes, as a matter of fact I do. 
Satan: Cause Wednesdays you can gamble all you want. Craps,  Blackjack, Roulette, Poker, Slots. If you go bankrupt... you're dead anyhow. Do you do drugs?? 
Guy: Are you kidding? Love drugs! You don't mean... 
Satan: That's right! Thursday is drug day. Help yourself to a great big bowl of crack, or smack. Smoke a doobie the size of a submarine. You can do all the drugs you want, you're dead, who cares. 
Guy: WOW! I never realized Hell was such a cool place! 
Satan: You gay? 
Guy: No!  Of course not! 
Satan: Ooooh You're gonna hate Fridays. _


----------



## Slade3200

Divine.Wind said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is it homophobic?
> 
> 
> 
> Derogatory male on male sex comments are homophobic.
> 
> It's like one man calling another man a pussy.  While it's taken as an insult to his manhood it's also misogynistic since it implies women are weak.  Saying a man is a cocksucker is a derogatory attack on his manhood because it implies they are gay and, so the name-calling implies, that's a bad thing.   In comparison, if Colbert had said Trump sucks Merkel's or May's pussy, would that be an insult or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, it's not the gay sex that is the insult, it is the submissive position that implies Trump is serving Putin, no reciprocation. If Colbert reversed it and said Putin was sucking Trump's member, would it still be a homophobic slur toward Trump? I don't think so.
> 
> If Colbert said that Trump was sucking Merkel's pussy, it wouldn't be a homophobic slur,  but it would still imply that Trump is in a position of weakness or subservience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, disagreed.  No matter which way you turn on this, whether it's insulting a man who sucks another man's cock or a man who is submissive enough to another man to suck his cock, the sexual references are either homophobic or misogynistic.
> 
> Just so we're clear, I don't have a problem with this, but I also don't deny that Colbert made, however slightly, a homophobic remark in his rush to slam Trump.....not that Trump doesn't deserve to be slammed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does intent factor into your opinion or are you just looking at the wording?  If a gay man calls another gay man a cocksucker is that homophobic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you call a man a ****, you're just insulting the man, not women?
> 
> Yes, intent matters, but subtle social references matter too.  Again, are you supporting implying that women or gays are weak as long as it supports insulting a person you dislike.  If a RWer calls Michelle Obama a tranny, is that meant to demean just her or all trannies?  By saying Michelle looks like an ape, is that just an insult to her or all black women?
Click to expand...

You are correct that there are demeaning undertones to entire groups when making derogatory insults like the ones you pointed out. Some if it is cultural and many who use these terms mean no offense to these groups, so that should also be understood.

For example, growing up my friend group would insult people by calling them Retards. I had very close friends who were triplets and one was severely physically retarded. I loved the kid like family. Though I used the word almost automatically in my banter with my friends I meant to offense to those who are handicapped. My girl recently called me on the offensiveness of using that work and I do my best to not use it anymore although sometimes it slips out. Also, I notice that many of my old friends from my hometown still use it  and I know they mean no offense to handicapped people by using it. It doesn't excuse it, but understanding context is important, thats my point.


----------



## Slade3200

Divine.Wind said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can agree to disagree.
> 
> FWIW, I have used that particular slur, and find that it's only effective to those who are homophobic themselves.
> 
> When someone on here calls me a lesbian I have a remarkable lack of reaction, because I don't think that's a horrible thing to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we can agree to disagree.
> 
> You, like everyone else, is free to be as homophobic, misogynistic or as hateful as you like.  It's a free country.  God Bless America!
> 
> Someone hatefully calling you a lesbian says more about them than your reaction to them.
> 
> FWIW, I like to tell jokes and used to tell gay jokes.  Not that I hate gays, but like the joke in the movie "Philadelphia" asking how a gay fakes an orgasm (I'd told that one myself) or the joke in a movie about the death of Matthew Shepard regarding a gambling, drinking man who goes to Hell (a joke I also told) I eventually saw how, no matter how slightly,. I was fomenting homophobia.  Spreading hate, no matter how slightly, is never a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes being able to joke and laugh about things that are controversial and otherwise offensive is a form of combating the offensive nature by being able to laugh at it. It is commonly used in stand up by comedians.  We need to be careful to not grow such thin skins that we take offense to everything that is said, while still seeking compassion, awareness and empathy for those we might be offending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I understand comedy.  Like these jokes I alluded to before.  Do they demean gays or not?
> 
> _How does a gay man fake an orgasm?
> He throws hot yogurt on his gay lover's back_.
> 
> 
> _One day a guy dies and finds himself in hell. As he is wallowing in despair, he has his first meeting with the devil...
> Satan: Why so glum?
> Guy: What do you think? I'm in hell!
> Satan: Hell's not so bad. We actually have a lot of fun down here. Are you a drinking man?
> Guy: Sure, I love to drink.
> Satan: Well you're gonna love Mondays then. On Mondays that's all we do is drink. Whiskey, tequila, Guinness, wine coolers, diet tab and colas. We drink till we throw up and then we drink some more! And we don't worry about getting a hangover because you're dead anyway.
> Guy: Gee, that sounds great!
> Satan: You a smoker?
> Guy: You better believe it!
> Satan: All right! You're gonna love Tuesdays. We get the finest cigars from all over the world and smoke our lungs out. If you get cancer no biggie, you're already dead, remember?
> Guy: Wow... that's awesome!
> Satan: I bet you like to gamble.
> Guy: Why yes, as a matter of fact I do.
> Satan: Cause Wednesdays you can gamble all you want. Craps,  Blackjack, Roulette, Poker, Slots. If you go bankrupt... you're dead anyhow. Do you do drugs??
> Guy: Are you kidding? Love drugs! You don't mean...
> Satan: That's right! Thursday is drug day. Help yourself to a great big bowl of crack, or smack. Smoke a doobie the size of a submarine. You can do all the drugs you want, you're dead, who cares.
> Guy: WOW! I never realized Hell was such a cool place!
> Satan: You gay?
> Guy: No!  Of course not!
> Satan: Ooooh You're gonna hate Fridays. _
Click to expand...

They poke fun at stereotypes. I think its ok to tell them and laugh at them if it is good natured. Back to context and intent.


----------



## Divine Wind

ptbw forever said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> A male sucking another man's cock isn't homophobic, it's submissive.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like one of the faggots on the fetish forums I troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you sound like that nutjob in the red shirt who got his ass beat starting a fight on an airliner this week.
> 
> Passengers fight on flight from Japan before takeoff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make no sense.
Click to expand...

To you?  Of course not.  It takes an IQ over 99 to understand intelligent discussion.


----------



## ricechickie

Divine.Wind said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> A male sucking another man's cock isn't homophobic, it's submissive.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  _Men are dominant, women are submissive.  Trump sucking Putin's cock means he's as weak as woman._
> 
> 
> Thanks. Got it.  It's not homophobic, it's misogynistic...with your support.
Click to expand...


That's not a fair inference.  Nowhere did Dragonlady mention women or being feminine.


----------



## ptbw forever

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative 'free speech':
> 
> Ann Coulter speaking at a college to sell books? Free speech.
> 
> Stephen Colbert speaking on a talk show to get laughs? Hate speech that must be stopped.
> 
> Stop yer bitching cons, it's going to be a bumpy ride. No quarter asked, none given.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly think CBS would allow a conservative on their channel that is as partisan and foul as Colbert?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently conservatives can't get a conservative network up and running to put such shows on the air except fake Faux News. Why is that?
> 
> Because the market determines it, and conservatives, other than whining and bitching about others to their captive audience, don't make for profitable television. Otherwise they'd be doing it all over the place. Conservatives aren't the creative lot in the human population and creativity is what is required.
> 
> Don't agree? Then put together a 'conservative network' and get to it. Nobody doing it so you'd have the niche all to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives are too passive and defensive to make effective political propaganda(and that is why someone who is technically a leftist will end up doing it for them).
> 
> Conservatives can never get over the idea that someone is being hurt somehow by there being an unapologetically partisan network that appeals to ALL aspects of the right(yes, even the "far right"). It is in the nature of the conservative to only use violence when they are threatened.
> 
> Fox only further pacified Conservatives(technically tolerating scum like Juan Williams and Jehmu isn't even being pacified any more), and that is why it is a GREAT thing that Fox is dying now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't handle opposing opinions I see... Makes sense that you like to bath in your ignorance and not seek objective debate to formulate your own opinions.  Carry on Mr. Puppet, you grow more and more comical to me every day
Click to expand...

CBS, NBC, ABC and all their shitty little variants cluttering up my channel selection can't handle opposing opinions, not me.

Colbert would be curled up in the fetal position permanently if my "ignorance" ever became a television network.


----------



## Divine Wind

Slade3200 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can agree to disagree.
> 
> FWIW, I have used that particular slur, and find that it's only effective to those who are homophobic themselves.
> 
> When someone on here calls me a lesbian I have a remarkable lack of reaction, because I don't think that's a horrible thing to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we can agree to disagree.
> 
> You, like everyone else, is free to be as homophobic, misogynistic or as hateful as you like.  It's a free country.  God Bless America!
> 
> Someone hatefully calling you a lesbian says more about them than your reaction to them.
> 
> FWIW, I like to tell jokes and used to tell gay jokes.  Not that I hate gays, but like the joke in the movie "Philadelphia" asking how a gay fakes an orgasm (I'd told that one myself) or the joke in a movie about the death of Matthew Shepard regarding a gambling, drinking man who goes to Hell (a joke I also told) I eventually saw how, no matter how slightly,. I was fomenting homophobia.  Spreading hate, no matter how slightly, is never a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes being able to joke and laugh about things that are controversial and otherwise offensive is a form of combating the offensive nature by being able to laugh at it. It is commonly used in stand up by comedians.  We need to be careful to not grow such thin skins that we take offense to everything that is said, while still seeking compassion, awareness and empathy for those we might be offending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I understand comedy.  Like these jokes I alluded to before.  Do they demean gays or not?
> 
> _How does a gay man fake an orgasm?
> He throws hot yogurt on his gay lover's back_.
> 
> 
> _One day a guy dies and finds himself in hell. As he is wallowing in despair, he has his first meeting with the devil...
> Satan: Why so glum?
> Guy: What do you think? I'm in hell!
> Satan: Hell's not so bad. We actually have a lot of fun down here. Are you a drinking man?
> Guy: Sure, I love to drink.
> Satan: Well you're gonna love Mondays then. On Mondays that's all we do is drink. Whiskey, tequila, Guinness, wine coolers, diet tab and colas. We drink till we throw up and then we drink some more! And we don't worry about getting a hangover because you're dead anyway.
> Guy: Gee, that sounds great!
> Satan: You a smoker?
> Guy: You better believe it!
> Satan: All right! You're gonna love Tuesdays. We get the finest cigars from all over the world and smoke our lungs out. If you get cancer no biggie, you're already dead, remember?
> Guy: Wow... that's awesome!
> Satan: I bet you like to gamble.
> Guy: Why yes, as a matter of fact I do.
> Satan: Cause Wednesdays you can gamble all you want. Craps,  Blackjack, Roulette, Poker, Slots. If you go bankrupt... you're dead anyhow. Do you do drugs??
> Guy: Are you kidding? Love drugs! You don't mean...
> Satan: That's right! Thursday is drug day. Help yourself to a great big bowl of crack, or smack. Smoke a doobie the size of a submarine. You can do all the drugs you want, you're dead, who cares.
> Guy: WOW! I never realized Hell was such a cool place!
> Satan: You gay?
> Guy: No!  Of course not!
> Satan: Ooooh You're gonna hate Fridays. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They poke fun at stereotypes. I think its ok to tell them and laugh at them if it is good natured. Back to context and intent.
Click to expand...

Thus perpetuating the stereotypes regardless if it's intentional or not.

Usually cultural norms is not an excuse.  How many colored jokes do you tell?  Be honest.  If none, why not?


----------



## ptbw forever

Divine.Wind said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> A male sucking another man's cock isn't homophobic, it's submissive.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like one of the faggots on the fetish forums I troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you sound like that nutjob in the red shirt who got his ass beat starting a fight on an airliner this week.
> 
> Passengers fight on flight from Japan before takeoff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To you?  Of course not.  It takes an IQ over 99 to understand intelligent discussion.
Click to expand...

It actually takes significantly more than that, but you wouldn't know, because you are not intelligent.


----------



## PredFan

Slade3200 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> He only did that to make himself relevant again. He's a talentless idiot and he'll fade away again.
> 
> 
> 
> Relevant again? He is the highest rated late night show on TV.... Has been since the election. What are you talking about?
> Who's winning and losing late-night TV under Trump
Click to expand...


Did you think at all before posting that?


----------



## Slade3200

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative 'free speech':
> 
> Ann Coulter speaking at a college to sell books? Free speech.
> 
> Stephen Colbert speaking on a talk show to get laughs? Hate speech that must be stopped.
> 
> Stop yer bitching cons, it's going to be a bumpy ride. No quarter asked, none given.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly think CBS would allow a conservative on their channel that is as partisan and foul as Colbert?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently conservatives can't get a conservative network up and running to put such shows on the air except fake Faux News. Why is that?
> 
> Because the market determines it, and conservatives, other than whining and bitching about others to their captive audience, don't make for profitable television. Otherwise they'd be doing it all over the place. Conservatives aren't the creative lot in the human population and creativity is what is required.
> 
> Don't agree? Then put together a 'conservative network' and get to it. Nobody doing it so you'd have the niche all to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives are too passive and defensive to make effective political propaganda(and that is why someone who is technically a leftist will end up doing it for them).
> 
> Conservatives can never get over the idea that someone is being hurt somehow by there being an unapologetically partisan network that appeals to ALL aspects of the right(yes, even the "far right"). It is in the nature of the conservative to only use violence when they are threatened.
> 
> Fox only further pacified Conservatives(technically tolerating scum like Juan Williams and Jehmu isn't even being pacified any more), and that is why it is a GREAT thing that Fox is dying now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't handle opposing opinions I see... Makes sense that you like to bath in your ignorance and not seek objective debate to formulate your own opinions.  Carry on Mr. Puppet, you grow more and more comical to me every day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CBS, NBC, ABC and all their shitty little variants cluttering up my channel selection can't handle opposing opinions, not me.
> 
> Colbert would be curled up in the fetal position permanently if my "ignorance" ever became a television network.
Click to expand...

Start a YouTube channel and live stream.... See how you do. Let your brilliance shine! If you are any good then it will go viral. I bet you might even get to double digits if you get your family to subscribe!


----------



## ricechickie

Divine.Wind said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can agree to disagree.
> 
> FWIW, I have used that particular slur, and find that it's only effective to those who are homophobic themselves.
> 
> When someone on here calls me a lesbian I have a remarkable lack of reaction, because I don't think that's a horrible thing to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we can agree to disagree.
> 
> You, like everyone else, is free to be as homophobic, misogynistic or as hateful as you like.  It's a free country.  God Bless America!
> 
> Someone hatefully calling you a lesbian says more about them than your reaction to them.
> 
> FWIW, I like to tell jokes and used to tell gay jokes.  Not that I hate gays, but like the joke in the movie "Philadelphia" asking how a gay fakes an orgasm (I'd told that one myself) or the joke in a movie about the death of Matthew Shepard regarding a gambling, drinking man who goes to Hell (a joke I also told) I eventually saw how, no matter how slightly,. I was fomenting homophobia.  Spreading hate, no matter how slightly, is never a good thing.
Click to expand...


Actually, my lack of reaction to being hatefully called a lesbian robs the insult of much of its power.


----------



## Divine Wind

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative 'free speech':
> 
> Ann Coulter speaking at a college to sell books? Free speech.
> 
> Stephen Colbert speaking on a talk show to get laughs? Hate speech that must be stopped.
> 
> Stop yer bitching cons, it's going to be a bumpy ride. No quarter asked, none given.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly think CBS would allow a conservative on their channel that is as partisan and foul as Colbert?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently conservatives can't get a conservative network up and running to put such shows on the air except fake Faux News. Why is that?
> 
> Because the market determines it, and conservatives, other than whining and bitching about others to their captive audience, don't make for profitable television. Otherwise they'd be doing it all over the place. Conservatives aren't the creative lot in the human population and creativity is what is required.
> 
> Don't agree? Then put together a 'conservative network' and get to it. Nobody doing it so you'd have the niche all to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives are too passive and defensive to make effective political propaganda(and that is why someone who is technically a leftist will end up doing it for them).
> 
> Conservatives can never get over the idea that someone is being hurt somehow by there being an unapologetically partisan network that appeals to ALL aspects of the right(yes, even the "far right"). It is in the nature of the conservative to only use violence when they are threatened.
> 
> Fox only further pacified Conservatives(technically tolerating scum like Juan Williams and Jehmu isn't even being pacified any more), and that is why it is a GREAT thing that Fox is dying now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't handle opposing opinions I see... Makes sense that you like to bath in your ignorance and not seek objective debate to formulate your own opinions.  Carry on Mr. Puppet, you grow more and more comical to me every day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CBS, NBC, ABC and all their shitty little variants cluttering up my channel selection can't handle opposing opinions, not me.
> 
> Colbert would be curled up in the fetal position permanently if my "ignorance" ever became a television network.
Click to expand...

Why do you watch them?  Haven't figured out the ON/OFF switch thingy yet or are the batteries in your remote dead and your welfare check hasn't arrived this month?


----------



## Divine Wind

ricechickie said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can agree to disagree.
> 
> FWIW, I have used that particular slur, and find that it's only effective to those who are homophobic themselves.
> 
> When someone on here calls me a lesbian I have a remarkable lack of reaction, because I don't think that's a horrible thing to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we can agree to disagree.
> 
> You, like everyone else, is free to be as homophobic, misogynistic or as hateful as you like.  It's a free country.  God Bless America!
> 
> Someone hatefully calling you a lesbian says more about them than your reaction to them.
> 
> FWIW, I like to tell jokes and used to tell gay jokes.  Not that I hate gays, but like the joke in the movie "Philadelphia" asking how a gay fakes an orgasm (I'd told that one myself) or the joke in a movie about the death of Matthew Shepard regarding a gambling, drinking man who goes to Hell (a joke I also told) I eventually saw how, no matter how slightly,. I was fomenting homophobia.  Spreading hate, no matter how slightly, is never a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, my lack of reaction to being hatefully called a lesbian robs the insult of much of its power.
Click to expand...

Nonetheless, the person(s) slinging that insult are homophobic.  That's my point.


----------



## Slade3200

Divine.Wind said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can agree to disagree.
> 
> FWIW, I have used that particular slur, and find that it's only effective to those who are homophobic themselves.
> 
> When someone on here calls me a lesbian I have a remarkable lack of reaction, because I don't think that's a horrible thing to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we can agree to disagree.
> 
> You, like everyone else, is free to be as homophobic, misogynistic or as hateful as you like.  It's a free country.  God Bless America!
> 
> Someone hatefully calling you a lesbian says more about them than your reaction to them.
> 
> FWIW, I like to tell jokes and used to tell gay jokes.  Not that I hate gays, but like the joke in the movie "Philadelphia" asking how a gay fakes an orgasm (I'd told that one myself) or the joke in a movie about the death of Matthew Shepard regarding a gambling, drinking man who goes to Hell (a joke I also told) I eventually saw how, no matter how slightly,. I was fomenting homophobia.  Spreading hate, no matter how slightly, is never a good thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes being able to joke and laugh about things that are controversial and otherwise offensive is a form of combating the offensive nature by being able to laugh at it. It is commonly used in stand up by comedians.  We need to be careful to not grow such thin skins that we take offense to everything that is said, while still seeking compassion, awareness and empathy for those we might be offending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I understand comedy.  Like these jokes I alluded to before.  Do they demean gays or not?
> 
> _How does a gay man fake an orgasm?
> He throws hot yogurt on his gay lover's back_.
> 
> 
> _One day a guy dies and finds himself in hell. As he is wallowing in despair, he has his first meeting with the devil...
> Satan: Why so glum?
> Guy: What do you think? I'm in hell!
> Satan: Hell's not so bad. We actually have a lot of fun down here. Are you a drinking man?
> Guy: Sure, I love to drink.
> Satan: Well you're gonna love Mondays then. On Mondays that's all we do is drink. Whiskey, tequila, Guinness, wine coolers, diet tab and colas. We drink till we throw up and then we drink some more! And we don't worry about getting a hangover because you're dead anyway.
> Guy: Gee, that sounds great!
> Satan: You a smoker?
> Guy: You better believe it!
> Satan: All right! You're gonna love Tuesdays. We get the finest cigars from all over the world and smoke our lungs out. If you get cancer no biggie, you're already dead, remember?
> Guy: Wow... that's awesome!
> Satan: I bet you like to gamble.
> Guy: Why yes, as a matter of fact I do.
> Satan: Cause Wednesdays you can gamble all you want. Craps,  Blackjack, Roulette, Poker, Slots. If you go bankrupt... you're dead anyhow. Do you do drugs??
> Guy: Are you kidding? Love drugs! You don't mean...
> Satan: That's right! Thursday is drug day. Help yourself to a great big bowl of crack, or smack. Smoke a doobie the size of a submarine. You can do all the drugs you want, you're dead, who cares.
> Guy: WOW! I never realized Hell was such a cool place!
> Satan: You gay?
> Guy: No!  Of course not!
> Satan: Ooooh You're gonna hate Fridays. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They poke fun at stereotypes. I think its ok to tell them and laugh at them if it is good natured. Back to context and intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thus perpetuating the stereotypes regardless if it's intentional or not.
> 
> Usually cultural norms is not an excuse.  How many colored jokes do you tell?  Be honest.  If none, why not?
Click to expand...

I got a few... Depends on the audience... How do you stop black kids from jumping on the bed?  Put velcro on the ceiling... So sue me


----------



## Slade3200

PredFan said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> He only did that to make himself relevant again. He's a talentless idiot and he'll fade away again.
> 
> 
> 
> Relevant again? He is the highest rated late night show on TV.... Has been since the election. What are you talking about?
> Who's winning and losing late-night TV under Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you think at all before posting that?
Click to expand...

yeah, I even provided a link that backs up my statement. What you got?


----------



## Divine Wind

ptbw forever said:


> It actually takes significantly more than that, but you wouldn't know, because you are not intelligent.


I'm content to let the members of this forum decide which of us is educated, fact-based and intelligent and which is an opinionated asshole.


----------



## Divine Wind

Slade3200 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we can agree to disagree.
> 
> You, like everyone else, is free to be as homophobic, misogynistic or as hateful as you like.  It's a free country.  God Bless America!
> 
> Someone hatefully calling you a lesbian says more about them than your reaction to them.
> 
> FWIW, I like to tell jokes and used to tell gay jokes.  Not that I hate gays, but like the joke in the movie "Philadelphia" asking how a gay fakes an orgasm (I'd told that one myself) or the joke in a movie about the death of Matthew Shepard regarding a gambling, drinking man who goes to Hell (a joke I also told) I eventually saw how, no matter how slightly,. I was fomenting homophobia.  Spreading hate, no matter how slightly, is never a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes being able to joke and laugh about things that are controversial and otherwise offensive is a form of combating the offensive nature by being able to laugh at it. It is commonly used in stand up by comedians.  We need to be careful to not grow such thin skins that we take offense to everything that is said, while still seeking compassion, awareness and empathy for those we might be offending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I understand comedy.  Like these jokes I alluded to before.  Do they demean gays or not?
> 
> _How does a gay man fake an orgasm?
> He throws hot yogurt on his gay lover's back_.
> 
> 
> _One day a guy dies and finds himself in hell. As he is wallowing in despair, he has his first meeting with the devil...
> Satan: Why so glum?
> Guy: What do you think? I'm in hell!
> Satan: Hell's not so bad. We actually have a lot of fun down here. Are you a drinking man?
> Guy: Sure, I love to drink.
> Satan: Well you're gonna love Mondays then. On Mondays that's all we do is drink. Whiskey, tequila, Guinness, wine coolers, diet tab and colas. We drink till we throw up and then we drink some more! And we don't worry about getting a hangover because you're dead anyway.
> Guy: Gee, that sounds great!
> Satan: You a smoker?
> Guy: You better believe it!
> Satan: All right! You're gonna love Tuesdays. We get the finest cigars from all over the world and smoke our lungs out. If you get cancer no biggie, you're already dead, remember?
> Guy: Wow... that's awesome!
> Satan: I bet you like to gamble.
> Guy: Why yes, as a matter of fact I do.
> Satan: Cause Wednesdays you can gamble all you want. Craps,  Blackjack, Roulette, Poker, Slots. If you go bankrupt... you're dead anyhow. Do you do drugs??
> Guy: Are you kidding? Love drugs! You don't mean...
> Satan: That's right! Thursday is drug day. Help yourself to a great big bowl of crack, or smack. Smoke a doobie the size of a submarine. You can do all the drugs you want, you're dead, who cares.
> Guy: WOW! I never realized Hell was such a cool place!
> Satan: You gay?
> Guy: No!  Of course not!
> Satan: Ooooh You're gonna hate Fridays. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They poke fun at stereotypes. I think its ok to tell them and laugh at them if it is good natured. Back to context and intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thus perpetuating the stereotypes regardless if it's intentional or not.
> 
> Usually cultural norms is not an excuse.  How many colored jokes do you tell?  Be honest.  If none, why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a few... Depends on the audience... How do you stop black kids from jumping on the bed?  Put velcro on the ceiling... So sue me
Click to expand...

and you don't see that as demeaning to black kids?   Do you tell these at work?  If not, why not?


----------



## ptbw forever

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly think CBS would allow a conservative on their channel that is as partisan and foul as Colbert?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently conservatives can't get a conservative network up and running to put such shows on the air except fake Faux News. Why is that?
> 
> Because the market determines it, and conservatives, other than whining and bitching about others to their captive audience, don't make for profitable television. Otherwise they'd be doing it all over the place. Conservatives aren't the creative lot in the human population and creativity is what is required.
> 
> Don't agree? Then put together a 'conservative network' and get to it. Nobody doing it so you'd have the niche all to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives are too passive and defensive to make effective political propaganda(and that is why someone who is technically a leftist will end up doing it for them).
> 
> Conservatives can never get over the idea that someone is being hurt somehow by there being an unapologetically partisan network that appeals to ALL aspects of the right(yes, even the "far right"). It is in the nature of the conservative to only use violence when they are threatened.
> 
> Fox only further pacified Conservatives(technically tolerating scum like Juan Williams and Jehmu isn't even being pacified any more), and that is why it is a GREAT thing that Fox is dying now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't handle opposing opinions I see... Makes sense that you like to bath in your ignorance and not seek objective debate to formulate your own opinions.  Carry on Mr. Puppet, you grow more and more comical to me every day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CBS, NBC, ABC and all their shitty little variants cluttering up my channel selection can't handle opposing opinions, not me.
> 
> Colbert would be curled up in the fetal position permanently if my "ignorance" ever became a television network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start a YouTube channel and live stream.... See how you do. Let your brilliance shine! If you are any good then it will go viral. I bet you might even get to double digits if you get your family to subscribe!
Click to expand...

I literally have double digit followers without videos, and my original account had hundreds.

I doubt you could get 5 followers using a channel without videos.


----------



## Slade3200

Divine.Wind said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It actually takes significantly more than that, but you wouldn't know, because you are not intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm content to let the members of this forum decide which of us is educated, fact-based and intelligent and which is an opinionated asshole.
Click to expand...

I've had plenty of disagreements with both of you, but its not even close... Divine at least displays some sense of objectivity and an ability to present a thoughtful argument.  PTBW just comes off as an angry partisan troll


----------



## ptbw forever

Divine.Wind said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It actually takes significantly more than that, but you wouldn't know, because you are not intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm content to let the members of this forum decide which of us is educated, fact-based and intelligent and which is an opinionated asshole.
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## Slade3200

Divine.Wind said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes being able to joke and laugh about things that are controversial and otherwise offensive is a form of combating the offensive nature by being able to laugh at it. It is commonly used in stand up by comedians.  We need to be careful to not grow such thin skins that we take offense to everything that is said, while still seeking compassion, awareness and empathy for those we might be offending.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I understand comedy.  Like these jokes I alluded to before.  Do they demean gays or not?
> 
> _How does a gay man fake an orgasm?
> He throws hot yogurt on his gay lover's back_.
> 
> 
> _One day a guy dies and finds himself in hell. As he is wallowing in despair, he has his first meeting with the devil...
> Satan: Why so glum?
> Guy: What do you think? I'm in hell!
> Satan: Hell's not so bad. We actually have a lot of fun down here. Are you a drinking man?
> Guy: Sure, I love to drink.
> Satan: Well you're gonna love Mondays then. On Mondays that's all we do is drink. Whiskey, tequila, Guinness, wine coolers, diet tab and colas. We drink till we throw up and then we drink some more! And we don't worry about getting a hangover because you're dead anyway.
> Guy: Gee, that sounds great!
> Satan: You a smoker?
> Guy: You better believe it!
> Satan: All right! You're gonna love Tuesdays. We get the finest cigars from all over the world and smoke our lungs out. If you get cancer no biggie, you're already dead, remember?
> Guy: Wow... that's awesome!
> Satan: I bet you like to gamble.
> Guy: Why yes, as a matter of fact I do.
> Satan: Cause Wednesdays you can gamble all you want. Craps,  Blackjack, Roulette, Poker, Slots. If you go bankrupt... you're dead anyhow. Do you do drugs??
> Guy: Are you kidding? Love drugs! You don't mean...
> Satan: That's right! Thursday is drug day. Help yourself to a great big bowl of crack, or smack. Smoke a doobie the size of a submarine. You can do all the drugs you want, you're dead, who cares.
> Guy: WOW! I never realized Hell was such a cool place!
> Satan: You gay?
> Guy: No!  Of course not!
> Satan: Ooooh You're gonna hate Fridays. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They poke fun at stereotypes. I think its ok to tell them and laugh at them if it is good natured. Back to context and intent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thus perpetuating the stereotypes regardless if it's intentional or not.
> 
> Usually cultural norms is not an excuse.  How many colored jokes do you tell?  Be honest.  If none, why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a few... Depends on the audience... How do you stop black kids from jumping on the bed?  Put velcro on the ceiling... So sue me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you don't see that as demeaning to black kids?   Do you tell these at work?  If not, why not?
Click to expand...

I don't think thats demeaning... it just points out that they have curly hair that sticks to velcro, it creates a funny image of kids stuck to the ceiling.  Now of course I don't go around telling that to everybody because the issue of race is very sensitive in this country. I think we could all use a bit of a thicker skin, but its also important to know the temperature of the environment, and this topic is currently a very hot one.


----------



## Divine Wind

ricechickie said:


> That's not a fair inference.  Nowhere did Dragonlady mention women or being feminine.


In a straight relationship, who does the cocksucking and who does the pussy eating?


----------



## Slade3200

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently conservatives can't get a conservative network up and running to put such shows on the air except fake Faux News. Why is that?
> 
> Because the market determines it, and conservatives, other than whining and bitching about others to their captive audience, don't make for profitable television. Otherwise they'd be doing it all over the place. Conservatives aren't the creative lot in the human population and creativity is what is required.
> 
> Don't agree? Then put together a 'conservative network' and get to it. Nobody doing it so you'd have the niche all to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are too passive and defensive to make effective political propaganda(and that is why someone who is technically a leftist will end up doing it for them).
> 
> Conservatives can never get over the idea that someone is being hurt somehow by there being an unapologetically partisan network that appeals to ALL aspects of the right(yes, even the "far right"). It is in the nature of the conservative to only use violence when they are threatened.
> 
> Fox only further pacified Conservatives(technically tolerating scum like Juan Williams and Jehmu isn't even being pacified any more), and that is why it is a GREAT thing that Fox is dying now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't handle opposing opinions I see... Makes sense that you like to bath in your ignorance and not seek objective debate to formulate your own opinions.  Carry on Mr. Puppet, you grow more and more comical to me every day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CBS, NBC, ABC and all their shitty little variants cluttering up my channel selection can't handle opposing opinions, not me.
> 
> Colbert would be curled up in the fetal position permanently if my "ignorance" ever became a television network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start a YouTube channel and live stream.... See how you do. Let your brilliance shine! If you are any good then it will go viral. I bet you might even get to double digits if you get your family to subscribe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I literally have double digit followers without videos, and my original account had hundreds.
> 
> I doubt you could get 5 followers using a channel without videos.
Click to expand...

wow, hundreds!! thats really impressive. I think you got a future kid. Keep it up!


----------



## ptbw forever

Slade3200 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It actually takes significantly more than that, but you wouldn't know, because you are not intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm content to let the members of this forum decide which of us is educated, fact-based and intelligent and which is an opinionated asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've had plenty of disagreements with both of you, but its not even close... Divine at least displays some sense of objectivity and an ability to present a thoughtful argument.  PTBW just comes off as an angry partisan troll
Click to expand...

You literally don't know how to properly apply the "partisan" label to someone on a political forum, and you want to claim you have some kind of authority to judge intelligence?


----------



## ptbw forever

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are too passive and defensive to make effective political propaganda(and that is why someone who is technically a leftist will end up doing it for them).
> 
> Conservatives can never get over the idea that someone is being hurt somehow by there being an unapologetically partisan network that appeals to ALL aspects of the right(yes, even the "far right"). It is in the nature of the conservative to only use violence when they are threatened.
> 
> Fox only further pacified Conservatives(technically tolerating scum like Juan Williams and Jehmu isn't even being pacified any more), and that is why it is a GREAT thing that Fox is dying now.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't handle opposing opinions I see... Makes sense that you like to bath in your ignorance and not seek objective debate to formulate your own opinions.  Carry on Mr. Puppet, you grow more and more comical to me every day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CBS, NBC, ABC and all their shitty little variants cluttering up my channel selection can't handle opposing opinions, not me.
> 
> Colbert would be curled up in the fetal position permanently if my "ignorance" ever became a television network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start a YouTube channel and live stream.... See how you do. Let your brilliance shine! If you are any good then it will go viral. I bet you might even get to double digits if you get your family to subscribe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I literally have double digit followers without videos, and my original account had hundreds.
> 
> I doubt you could get 5 followers using a channel without videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, hundreds!! thats really impressive. I think you got a future kid. Keep it up!
Click to expand...

Hundreds from only going on hostile channels and challenging the best arguments until my comment is top rated.

Again, you couldn't hope to get 5 followers that way.


----------



## ptbw forever

Divine.Wind said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly think CBS would allow a conservative on their channel that is as partisan and foul as Colbert?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently conservatives can't get a conservative network up and running to put such shows on the air except fake Faux News. Why is that?
> 
> Because the market determines it, and conservatives, other than whining and bitching about others to their captive audience, don't make for profitable television. Otherwise they'd be doing it all over the place. Conservatives aren't the creative lot in the human population and creativity is what is required.
> 
> Don't agree? Then put together a 'conservative network' and get to it. Nobody doing it so you'd have the niche all to yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives are too passive and defensive to make effective political propaganda(and that is why someone who is technically a leftist will end up doing it for them).
> 
> Conservatives can never get over the idea that someone is being hurt somehow by there being an unapologetically partisan network that appeals to ALL aspects of the right(yes, even the "far right"). It is in the nature of the conservative to only use violence when they are threatened.
> 
> Fox only further pacified Conservatives(technically tolerating scum like Juan Williams and Jehmu isn't even being pacified any more), and that is why it is a GREAT thing that Fox is dying now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't handle opposing opinions I see... Makes sense that you like to bath in your ignorance and not seek objective debate to formulate your own opinions.  Carry on Mr. Puppet, you grow more and more comical to me every day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CBS, NBC, ABC and all their shitty little variants cluttering up my channel selection can't handle opposing opinions, not me.
> 
> Colbert would be curled up in the fetal position permanently if my "ignorance" ever became a television network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you watch them?  Haven't figured out the ON/OFF switch thingy yet or are the batteries in your remote dead and your welfare check hasn't arrived this month?
Click to expand...

They own every channel, dumb fuck.


----------



## Divine Wind

Slade3200 said:


> I don't think thats demeaning... it just points out that they have curly hair that sticks to velcro.  Now of course I don't go around telling that to everybody because the issue of race is very sensitive in this country. I think we could all use a bit of a thicker skin, but its also important to know the temperature of the environment, and this topic is currently a very hot one.


Agreed on a thicker skin, but the fact remains, as you admit yourself, it can be seen as demeaning to black kids.

John Donne wrote "No Man is an Island".  It's a great poem, but idealistic since, in many ways we all are islands within our own minds.  In another thread the pros and cons of being able to read minds was discussed.  IMHO, it's the next step in evolution and our advancement as a species, but others though the loss of individuality would do more harm than good.  

*If* we could read each other's minds, then people could see whether or not a comment by another was malicious or not. Since we can't read minds, your logic in being careful where you tell black jokes makes sense because some people could take it the wrong way.


----------



## Divine Wind

ptbw forever said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently conservatives can't get a conservative network up and running to put such shows on the air except fake Faux News. Why is that?
> 
> Because the market determines it, and conservatives, other than whining and bitching about others to their captive audience, don't make for profitable television. Otherwise they'd be doing it all over the place. Conservatives aren't the creative lot in the human population and creativity is what is required.
> 
> Don't agree? Then put together a 'conservative network' and get to it. Nobody doing it so you'd have the niche all to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are too passive and defensive to make effective political propaganda(and that is why someone who is technically a leftist will end up doing it for them).
> 
> Conservatives can never get over the idea that someone is being hurt somehow by there being an unapologetically partisan network that appeals to ALL aspects of the right(yes, even the "far right"). It is in the nature of the conservative to only use violence when they are threatened.
> 
> Fox only further pacified Conservatives(technically tolerating scum like Juan Williams and Jehmu isn't even being pacified any more), and that is why it is a GREAT thing that Fox is dying now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't handle opposing opinions I see... Makes sense that you like to bath in your ignorance and not seek objective debate to formulate your own opinions.  Carry on Mr. Puppet, you grow more and more comical to me every day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CBS, NBC, ABC and all their shitty little variants cluttering up my channel selection can't handle opposing opinions, not me.
> 
> Colbert would be curled up in the fetal position permanently if my "ignorance" ever became a television network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you watch them?  Haven't figured out the ON/OFF switch thingy yet or are the batteries in your remote dead and your welfare check hasn't arrived this month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They own every channel, dumb fuck.
Click to expand...

"They"?  You mean liberal ***** or the fucking Jooos?  Both?


----------



## ptbw forever

Divine.Wind said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are too passive and defensive to make effective political propaganda(and that is why someone who is technically a leftist will end up doing it for them).
> 
> Conservatives can never get over the idea that someone is being hurt somehow by there being an unapologetically partisan network that appeals to ALL aspects of the right(yes, even the "far right"). It is in the nature of the conservative to only use violence when they are threatened.
> 
> Fox only further pacified Conservatives(technically tolerating scum like Juan Williams and Jehmu isn't even being pacified any more), and that is why it is a GREAT thing that Fox is dying now.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't handle opposing opinions I see... Makes sense that you like to bath in your ignorance and not seek objective debate to formulate your own opinions.  Carry on Mr. Puppet, you grow more and more comical to me every day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CBS, NBC, ABC and all their shitty little variants cluttering up my channel selection can't handle opposing opinions, not me.
> 
> Colbert would be curled up in the fetal position permanently if my "ignorance" ever became a television network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you watch them?  Haven't figured out the ON/OFF switch thingy yet or are the batteries in your remote dead and your welfare check hasn't arrived this month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They own every channel, dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "They"?  You mean liberal ***** or the fucking Jooos?  Both?
Click to expand...

NBC, CBS and ABC.

ALL  of the channels that aren't PBS, CNN(and HLN) and FOX variants are variants of the big 3.

Where did you think total shit channels like Lifetime came from?


----------



## Slade3200

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It actually takes significantly more than that, but you wouldn't know, because you are not intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm content to let the members of this forum decide which of us is educated, fact-based and intelligent and which is an opinionated asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've had plenty of disagreements with both of you, but its not even close... Divine at least displays some sense of objectivity and an ability to present a thoughtful argument.  PTBW just comes off as an angry partisan troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You literally don't know how to properly apply the "partisan" label to someone on a political forum, and you want to claim you have some kind of authority to judge intelligence?
Click to expand...

Sorry if you don't understand what I'm talking about... I think its pretty clear for those that have conversed with you.


----------



## Slade3200

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't handle opposing opinions I see... Makes sense that you like to bath in your ignorance and not seek objective debate to formulate your own opinions.  Carry on Mr. Puppet, you grow more and more comical to me every day
> 
> 
> 
> CBS, NBC, ABC and all their shitty little variants cluttering up my channel selection can't handle opposing opinions, not me.
> 
> Colbert would be curled up in the fetal position permanently if my "ignorance" ever became a television network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start a YouTube channel and live stream.... See how you do. Let your brilliance shine! If you are any good then it will go viral. I bet you might even get to double digits if you get your family to subscribe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I literally have double digit followers without videos, and my original account had hundreds.
> 
> I doubt you could get 5 followers using a channel without videos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, hundreds!! thats really impressive. I think you got a future kid. Keep it up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hundreds from only going on hostile channels and challenging the best arguments until my comment is top rated.
> 
> Again, you couldn't hope to get 5 followers that way.
Click to expand...

And thats what makes you a winner!


----------



## Slade3200

Divine.Wind said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think thats demeaning... it just points out that they have curly hair that sticks to velcro.  Now of course I don't go around telling that to everybody because the issue of race is very sensitive in this country. I think we could all use a bit of a thicker skin, but its also important to know the temperature of the environment, and this topic is currently a very hot one.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed on a thicker skin, but the fact remains, as you admit yourself, it can be seen as demeaning to black kids.
> 
> John Donne wrote "No Man is an Island".  It's a great poem, but idealistic since, in many ways we all are islands within our own minds.  In another thread the pros and cons of being able to read minds was discussed.  IMHO, it's the next step in evolution and our advancement as a species, but others though the loss of individuality would do more harm than good.
> 
> *If* we could read each other's minds, then people could see whether or not a comment by another was malicious or not. Since we can't read minds, your logic in being careful where you tell black jokes makes sense because some people could take it the wrong way.
Click to expand...

Reminds me of a movie I saw a while back called "The invention of lying" where the characters lived in a world where people were not able to lie. They just said what was on their mind. It was an interesting and entertaining watch. Check it out if you haven't already.


----------



## Divine Wind

ptbw forever said:


> ....Where did you think total shit channels like Lifetime came from?


The Constitution of the United States of America and American Capitalism.


----------



## ptbw forever

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It actually takes significantly more than that, but you wouldn't know, because you are not intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm content to let the members of this forum decide which of us is educated, fact-based and intelligent and which is an opinionated asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've had plenty of disagreements with both of you, but its not even close... Divine at least displays some sense of objectivity and an ability to present a thoughtful argument.  PTBW just comes off as an angry partisan troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You literally don't know how to properly apply the "partisan" label to someone on a political forum, and you want to claim you have some kind of authority to judge intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry if you don't understand what I'm talking about... I think its pretty clear for those that have conversed with you.
Click to expand...

The only time I ever talk about Hannity or Fox or Republicans specifically is when I am mercilessly bashing them, and you think that qualifies as a partisan Republican?

LOL


----------



## MarathonMike

TheOldSchool said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> You can also call him Steven "Highest Rated Late Night Show" Colbert
Click to expand...

That just means Liberals stay up later than Conservatives.


----------



## ptbw forever

MarathonMike said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> You can also call him Steven "Highest Rated Late Night Show" Colbert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That just means Liberals stay up later than Conservatives.
Click to expand...

They don't work.


----------



## ptbw forever

Divine.Wind said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Where did you think total shit channels like Lifetime came from?
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution of the United States of America and American Capitalism.
Click to expand...

Nope, ABC.


----------



## ricechickie

Divine.Wind said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a fair inference.  Nowhere did Dragonlady mention women or being feminine.
> 
> 
> 
> In a straight relationship, who does the cocksucking and who does the pussy eating?
Click to expand...


So, if someone mentions fellatio, it's misogynistic, unless they mention fellatio in the context of two guys, then it's homophobic?


----------



## Divine Wind

Slade3200 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think thats demeaning... it just points out that they have curly hair that sticks to velcro.  Now of course I don't go around telling that to everybody because the issue of race is very sensitive in this country. I think we could all use a bit of a thicker skin, but its also important to know the temperature of the environment, and this topic is currently a very hot one.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed on a thicker skin, but the fact remains, as you admit yourself, it can be seen as demeaning to black kids.
> 
> John Donne wrote "No Man is an Island".  It's a great poem, but idealistic since, in many ways we all are islands within our own minds.  In another thread the pros and cons of being able to read minds was discussed.  IMHO, it's the next step in evolution and our advancement as a species, but others though the loss of individuality would do more harm than good.
> 
> *If* we could read each other's minds, then people could see whether or not a comment by another was malicious or not. Since we can't read minds, your logic in being careful where you tell black jokes makes sense because some people could take it the wrong way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reminds me of a movie I saw a while back called "The invention of lying" where the characters lived in a world where people were not able to lie. They just said what was on their mind. It was an interesting and entertaining watch. Check it out if you haven't already.
Click to expand...

Haven't seen the movie, but just moved it up in my Netflix que.

Not lying is one step, but being able to actually read everything in another person's mind, "mind meld" in Trekkie talk, is a step above simply telling the truth since words, as we've discussed, can be misunderstood regardless of intent.


----------



## Divine Wind

MarathonMike said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> You can also call him Steven "Highest Rated Late Night Show" Colbert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That just means Liberals stay up later than Conservatives.
Click to expand...

Or know how to set the timer on their VCRs.


----------



## Slade3200

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> It actually takes significantly more than that, but you wouldn't know, because you are not intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm content to let the members of this forum decide which of us is educated, fact-based and intelligent and which is an opinionated asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've had plenty of disagreements with both of you, but its not even close... Divine at least displays some sense of objectivity and an ability to present a thoughtful argument.  PTBW just comes off as an angry partisan troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You literally don't know how to properly apply the "partisan" label to someone on a political forum, and you want to claim you have some kind of authority to judge intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry if you don't understand what I'm talking about... I think its pretty clear for those that have conversed with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only time I ever talk about Hannity or Fox or Republicans specifically is when I am mercilessly bashing them, and you think that qualifies as a partisan Republican?
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

There are several different definitions of partisan. This is the one I assign to you

*Partisan*
prejudiced in favor of a particular cause.
synonyms: biased, prejudiced, one-sided, discriminatory, colored, partial, interested, sectarian, factional
"partisan attitudes"


----------



## Cellblock2429

IcebergSlim said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Colbert exercising his 1st Amendment rights make you feel less Safe, Snowflake?
Click to expand...


/---- Free speech is a one way street for liberals. You are free to agree with them.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Votto said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They always threaten to leave the country but never do.
> 
> I reckon it's all a part of their pathological progressive lying.
> 
> They simply can't help themselves.
Click to expand...


/---- Give an actor a script with free publicity and he will say anything even if he doesn't believe it.


----------



## Divine Wind

ricechickie said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a fair inference.  Nowhere did Dragonlady mention women or being feminine.
> 
> 
> 
> In a straight relationship, who does the cocksucking and who does the pussy eating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if someone mentions fellatio, it's misogynistic, unless they mention fellatio in the context of two guys, then it's homophobic?
Click to expand...

Mentioning fellatio, by itself, isn't either just as mentioning cunnilingus is neither homophobic nor misogynistic.  However, using it as an insult can be, as Colbert did, homophobic.

You and I, two straight people (I presume) of opposite genders can discuss our joy of oral sex all we like and it's not demeaning to men, women, straights or gays.  At most, it would only offend prudes.  You could even say women perform cunnilingus better than men and that isn't demeaning to gays, men or women.  OTOH, if you call a woman a pussy-eater as an insult, that, indeed, is demeaning to lesbians since you consider a woman who eats another woman's pussy to be an insult.


----------



## Moonglow

ptbw forever said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> You can also call him Steven "Highest Rated Late Night Show" Colbert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That just means Liberals stay up later than Conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't work.
Click to expand...

Since when is 11pm at night late?


----------



## ptbw forever

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm content to let the members of this forum decide which of us is educated, fact-based and intelligent and which is an opinionated asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had plenty of disagreements with both of you, but its not even close... Divine at least displays some sense of objectivity and an ability to present a thoughtful argument.  PTBW just comes off as an angry partisan troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You literally don't know how to properly apply the "partisan" label to someone on a political forum, and you want to claim you have some kind of authority to judge intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry if you don't understand what I'm talking about... I think its pretty clear for those that have conversed with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only time I ever talk about Hannity or Fox or Republicans specifically is when I am mercilessly bashing them, and you think that qualifies as a partisan Republican?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several different definitions of partisan. This is the one I assign to you
> 
> *Partisan*
> prejudiced in favor of a particular cause.
> synonyms: biased, prejudiced, one-sided, discriminatory, colored, partial, interested, sectarian, factional
> "partisan attitudes"
Click to expand...

None of which fit me.

From an American political context, with only 2 viable political parties, I am the furthest thing from a partisan that you can get.

If you want to insist that having an ideology makes you a partisan, then you are an idiot who doesn't understand what the word "partisan" means.


----------



## Moonglow

Divine.Wind said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a fair inference.  Nowhere did Dragonlady mention women or being feminine.
> 
> 
> 
> In a straight relationship, who does the cocksucking and who does the pussy eating?
Click to expand...

Kinda depends how limber one is....


----------



## ptbw forever

Moonglow said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> You can also call him Steven "Highest Rated Late Night Show" Colbert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That just means Liberals stay up later than Conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is 11pm at night late?
Click to expand...

When you have to get up for work at 5:00 am.

I stay up until about 12:00 regardless, but I am definitely not normal in that regard.


----------



## Divine Wind

Moonglow said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> You can also call him Steven "Highest Rated Late Night Show" Colbert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That just means Liberals stay up later than Conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since when is 11pm at night late?
Click to expand...

It's only late for people who work for a living on jobs that begin at 8 or 9 AM. 

OTOH, people who know how to time shift their shows don't have a problem with it......also a great way to skip commercials.  I've rarely watched anything live for over 6 years.  It's all either recorded or streaming.


----------



## Slade3200

Divine.Wind said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a fair inference.  Nowhere did Dragonlady mention women or being feminine.
> 
> 
> 
> In a straight relationship, who does the cocksucking and who does the pussy eating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, if someone mentions fellatio, it's misogynistic, unless they mention fellatio in the context of two guys, then it's homophobic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mentioning fellatio, by itself, isn't either just as mentioning cunnilingus is neither homophobic nor misogynistic.  However, using it as an insult can be, as Colbert did, homophobic.
> 
> You and I, two straight people (I presume) of opposite genders can discuss our joy of oral sex all we like and it's not demeaning to men, women, straights or gays.  At most, it would only offend prudes.  You could even say women perform cunnilingus better than men and that isn't demeaning to gays, men or women.  OTOH, if you call a woman a pussy-eater as an insult, that, indeed, is demeaning to lesbians since you consider a woman who eats another woman's pussy to be an insult.
Click to expand...

I believe carpet muncher is the proper term...


----------



## Divine Wind

Moonglow said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a fair inference.  Nowhere did Dragonlady mention women or being feminine.
> 
> 
> 
> In a straight relationship, who does the cocksucking and who does the pussy eating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda depends how limber one is....
Click to expand...

LOL.   True, but pleasuring one's mate has a transcendental effect not achieved with masturbation...oral or manual.


----------



## Moonglow

Divine.Wind said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a fair inference.  Nowhere did Dragonlady mention women or being feminine.
> 
> 
> 
> In a straight relationship, who does the cocksucking and who does the pussy eating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda depends how limber one is....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.   True, but pleasuring one's mate has a transcendental effect not achieved with masturbation...oral or manual.
Click to expand...

I suppose, I could never bent that far...


----------



## Slade3200

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had plenty of disagreements with both of you, but its not even close... Divine at least displays some sense of objectivity and an ability to present a thoughtful argument.  PTBW just comes off as an angry partisan troll
> 
> 
> 
> You literally don't know how to properly apply the "partisan" label to someone on a political forum, and you want to claim you have some kind of authority to judge intelligence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry if you don't understand what I'm talking about... I think its pretty clear for those that have conversed with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only time I ever talk about Hannity or Fox or Republicans specifically is when I am mercilessly bashing them, and you think that qualifies as a partisan Republican?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several different definitions of partisan. This is the one I assign to you
> 
> *Partisan*
> prejudiced in favor of a particular cause.
> synonyms: biased, prejudiced, one-sided, discriminatory, colored, partial, interested, sectarian, factional
> "partisan attitudes"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of which fit me.
> 
> From an American political context, with only 2 viable political parties, I am the furthest thing from a partisan that you can get.
> 
> If you want to insist that having an ideology makes you a partisan, then you are an idiot who doesn't understand what the word "partisan" means.
Click to expand...

I just showed you the definition I put on you. You may not subscribe to a particular party but you are on the far-right and you show blind prejudice towards anybody on the left and anybody with an opposing point of view as yourself. You have a closed mind and a loud mouth and zero credibility behind the things you say.


----------



## ptbw forever

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You literally don't know how to properly apply the "partisan" label to someone on a political forum, and you want to claim you have some kind of authority to judge intelligence?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if you don't understand what I'm talking about... I think its pretty clear for those that have conversed with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only time I ever talk about Hannity or Fox or Republicans specifically is when I am mercilessly bashing them, and you think that qualifies as a partisan Republican?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several different definitions of partisan. This is the one I assign to you
> 
> *Partisan*
> prejudiced in favor of a particular cause.
> synonyms: biased, prejudiced, one-sided, discriminatory, colored, partial, interested, sectarian, factional
> "partisan attitudes"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of which fit me.
> 
> From an American political context, with only 2 viable political parties, I am the furthest thing from a partisan that you can get.
> 
> If you want to insist that having an ideology makes you a partisan, then you are an idiot who doesn't understand what the word "partisan" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just showed you the definition I put on you. You may not subscribe to a particular party but you are on the far-right and you show blind prejudice towards anybody on the left and anybody with an opposing point of view as yourself. You have a closed mind and a loud mouth and zero credibility behind the things you say.
Click to expand...

I admire the "far right" and ally with them on causes I care about, but I am actually on the left side of the spectrum.

I oppose the contemporary left because they are hypocrites , not because I give a shit about Reagan.


----------



## Slade3200

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if you don't understand what I'm talking about... I think its pretty clear for those that have conversed with you.
> 
> 
> 
> The only time I ever talk about Hannity or Fox or Republicans specifically is when I am mercilessly bashing them, and you think that qualifies as a partisan Republican?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several different definitions of partisan. This is the one I assign to you
> 
> *Partisan*
> prejudiced in favor of a particular cause.
> synonyms: biased, prejudiced, one-sided, discriminatory, colored, partial, interested, sectarian, factional
> "partisan attitudes"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of which fit me.
> 
> From an American political context, with only 2 viable political parties, I am the furthest thing from a partisan that you can get.
> 
> If you want to insist that having an ideology makes you a partisan, then you are an idiot who doesn't understand what the word "partisan" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just showed you the definition I put on you. You may not subscribe to a particular party but you are on the far-right and you show blind prejudice towards anybody on the left and anybody with an opposing point of view as yourself. You have a closed mind and a loud mouth and zero credibility behind the things you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admire the "far right" and ally with them on causes I care about, but I am actually on the left side of the spectrum.
> 
> I oppose the contemporary left because they are hypocrites , not because I give a shit about Reagan.
Click to expand...

Glad we got that straight.


----------



## Divine Wind

Moonglow said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a fair inference.  Nowhere did Dragonlady mention women or being feminine.
> 
> 
> 
> In a straight relationship, who does the cocksucking and who does the pussy eating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda depends how limber one is....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.   True, but pleasuring one's mate has a transcendental effect not achieved with masturbation...oral or manual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose, I could never bent that far...
Click to expand...

Another reason to really, really appreciate chicks into yoga.


----------



## Moonglow

Divine.Wind said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a fair inference.  Nowhere did Dragonlady mention women or being feminine.
> 
> 
> 
> In a straight relationship, who does the cocksucking and who does the pussy eating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda depends how limber one is....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.   True, but pleasuring one's mate has a transcendental effect not achieved with masturbation...oral or manual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose, I could never bent that far...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another reason to really, really appreciate chicks into yoga.
Click to expand...

Towel please....


----------



## ptbw forever

The reason why morons always "funny" the posts in which I say that I am a leftist is because they know I am correct in saying that.

I am what the left would be if they weren't controlled by fascists like La Raza and BLM, as well as their moronic adherence to everything they will never actually learn about Islam.

I believe that homogenous socialistic countries are vastly superior to multicultural capitalistic countries.


----------



## ptbw forever

Slade3200 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only time I ever talk about Hannity or Fox or Republicans specifically is when I am mercilessly bashing them, and you think that qualifies as a partisan Republican?
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> There are several different definitions of partisan. This is the one I assign to you
> 
> *Partisan*
> prejudiced in favor of a particular cause.
> synonyms: biased, prejudiced, one-sided, discriminatory, colored, partial, interested, sectarian, factional
> "partisan attitudes"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None of which fit me.
> 
> From an American political context, with only 2 viable political parties, I am the furthest thing from a partisan that you can get.
> 
> If you want to insist that having an ideology makes you a partisan, then you are an idiot who doesn't understand what the word "partisan" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just showed you the definition I put on you. You may not subscribe to a particular party but you are on the far-right and you show blind prejudice towards anybody on the left and anybody with an opposing point of view as yourself. You have a closed mind and a loud mouth and zero credibility behind the things you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admire the "far right" and ally with them on causes I care about, but I am actually on the left side of the spectrum.
> 
> I oppose the contemporary left because they are hypocrites , not because I give a shit about Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad we got that straight.
Click to expand...

In other words, you admit that you are a moron.


----------



## IcebergSlim

Cellblock2429 said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Colbert exercising his 1st Amendment rights make you feel less Safe, Snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> /---- Free speech is a one way street for liberals. You are free to agree with them.
Click to expand...

Who is threatening yours?


----------



## IcebergSlim

ptbw forever said:


> The reason why morons always "funny" the posts in which I say that I am a leftist is because they know I am correct in saying that.
> 
> I am what the left would be if they weren't controlled by fascists like La Raza and BLM, as well as their moronic adherence to everything they will never actually learn about Islam.
> 
> I believe that homogenous socialistic countries are vastly superior to multicultural capitalistic countries.


_I believe that homogenous socialistic countries are vastly superior to multicultural capitalistic countries.
_​Sorta like an Ein Volk thing?


----------



## ptbw forever

IcebergSlim said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why morons always "funny" the posts in which I say that I am a leftist is because they know I am correct in saying that.
> 
> I am what the left would be if they weren't controlled by fascists like La Raza and BLM, as well as their moronic adherence to everything they will never actually learn about Islam.
> 
> I believe that homogenous socialistic countries are vastly superior to multicultural capitalistic countries.
> 
> 
> 
> _I believe that homogenous socialistic countries are vastly superior to multicultural capitalistic countries.
> _​Sorta like an Ein Volk thing?
Click to expand...

Not really, no.

Hitler believed in using a nationally focused socialism to jump start the culture, while I merely believe that socialism works as an economic model if all the obvious factors of conflict(race, religion etc)are minimized or eliminated.


----------



## Slade3200

ptbw forever said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are several different definitions of partisan. This is the one I assign to you
> 
> *Partisan*
> prejudiced in favor of a particular cause.
> synonyms: biased, prejudiced, one-sided, discriminatory, colored, partial, interested, sectarian, factional
> "partisan attitudes"
> 
> 
> 
> None of which fit me.
> 
> From an American political context, with only 2 viable political parties, I am the furthest thing from a partisan that you can get.
> 
> If you want to insist that having an ideology makes you a partisan, then you are an idiot who doesn't understand what the word "partisan" means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just showed you the definition I put on you. You may not subscribe to a particular party but you are on the far-right and you show blind prejudice towards anybody on the left and anybody with an opposing point of view as yourself. You have a closed mind and a loud mouth and zero credibility behind the things you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I admire the "far right" and ally with them on causes I care about, but I am actually on the left side of the spectrum.
> 
> I oppose the contemporary left because they are hypocrites , not because I give a shit about Reagan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad we got that straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you admit that you are a moron.
Click to expand...

Sure what ever makes you feel like a winner dude!


----------



## PredFan

Slade3200 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> He only did that to make himself relevant again. He's a talentless idiot and he'll fade away again.
> 
> 
> 
> Relevant again? He is the highest rated late night show on TV.... Has been since the election. What are you talking about?
> Who's winning and losing late-night TV under Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you think at all before posting that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I even provided a link that backs up my statement. What you got?
Click to expand...


Nothing, just the intelligence to know that your link doesn't disprove what I said.


----------



## Cellblock2429

IcebergSlim said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Colbert exercising his 1st Amendment rights make you feel less Safe, Snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> /---- Free speech is a one way street for liberals. You are free to agree with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is threatening yours?
Click to expand...

 /---- Ask Mommy to read you the newspaper: 
Conservative Students "Violently Threatened" At Lutheran College ...
www.zerohedge.com/.../conservative-students-violently-threatened-lutheran-college
Mar 21, 2017 - Conservative Students "Violently Threatened" At Lutheran College ... to St. Olaf's predominantly liberal campus, many conservative students ...


----------



## IcebergSlim

Cellblock2429 said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Colbert exercising his 1st Amendment rights make you feel less Safe, Snowflake?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> /---- Free speech is a one way street for liberals. You are free to agree with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is threatening yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---- Ask Mommy to read you the newspaper:
> Conservative Students "Violently Threatened" At Lutheran College ...
> www.zerohedge.com/.../conservative-students-violently-threatened-lutheran-college
> Mar 21, 2017 - Conservative Students "Violently Threatened" At Lutheran College ... to St. Olaf's predominantly liberal campus, many conservative students ...
> View attachment 124669
Click to expand...

Bring on the Lions!

The Movement Needs A New Generation of Martyrs!


----------



## kwc57

IsaacNewton said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative 'free speech':
> 
> Ann Coulter speaking at a college to sell books? Free speech.
> 
> Stephen Colbert speaking on a talk show to get laughs? Hate speech that must be stopped.
> 
> Stop yer bitching cons, it's going to be a bumpy ride. No quarter asked, none given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think he was going for laughs?  Really?  I thought they called it "resistance".......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the assumption that you can't do both.
Click to expand...


Oh, Colbert and his fellow late night hosts can do both to their heart's content.  I used to watch them pre election because they were very entertaining shows.  Once they went full pearl clutching snowflakes, I quit watching.  I want to be entertained, not indoctrinated.  So I vote with my remote and find other entertainment.  Colbert's opinions are no more informed or have more value than my neighbor next door who sales school buses.  He just has a bully pulpit to spew his hate. #FireColbert


----------



## Divine Wind

kwc57 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative 'free speech':
> 
> Ann Coulter speaking at a college to sell books? Free speech.
> 
> Stephen Colbert speaking on a talk show to get laughs? Hate speech that must be stopped.
> 
> Stop yer bitching cons, it's going to be a bumpy ride. No quarter asked, none given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think he was going for laughs?  Really?  I thought they called it "resistance".......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the assumption that you can't do both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Colbert and his fellow late night hosts can do both to their heart's content.  I used to watch them pre election because they were very entertaining shows.  Once they went full pearl clutching snowflakes, I quit watching.  I want to be entertained, not indoctrinated.  So I vote with my remote and find other entertainment.  Colbert's opinions are no more informed or have more value than my neighbor next door who sales school buses.  He just has a bully pulpit to spew his hate. #FireColbert
Click to expand...

I saw on the news this morning his mea culpa, so the wife and I watched his monologue from last night.  It briefly came up on his interview with Jim Parsons.   While I agree it's just his opinion and, as has been noted several times before, he leans left, sometimes hard left, the fact remains everyone is free to do was you and I do: vote with our remote.


----------



## kwc57

Divine.Wind said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative 'free speech':
> 
> Ann Coulter speaking at a college to sell books? Free speech.
> 
> Stephen Colbert speaking on a talk show to get laughs? Hate speech that must be stopped.
> 
> Stop yer bitching cons, it's going to be a bumpy ride. No quarter asked, none given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think he was going for laughs?  Really?  I thought they called it "resistance".......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the assumption that you can't do both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Colbert and his fellow late night hosts can do both to their heart's content.  I used to watch them pre election because they were very entertaining shows.  Once they went full pearl clutching snowflakes, I quit watching.  I want to be entertained, not indoctrinated.  So I vote with my remote and find other entertainment.  Colbert's opinions are no more informed or have more value than my neighbor next door who sales school buses.  He just has a bully pulpit to spew his hate. #FireColbert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw on the news this morning his mea culpa, so the wife and I watched his monologue from last night.  It briefly came up on his interview with Jim Parsons.   While I agree it's just his opinion and, as has been noted several times before, he leans left, sometimes hard left, the fact remains everyone is free to do was you and I do: vote with our remote.
Click to expand...


You do of course realize that part of the outrage is the hypocrisy.  Can you imagine what would happen to a person in Colbert's spot if they had gone on a vile rant like that about Obama?  Charges of racism would be shouted and there would be marches held and stores looted until the person resigned or was fired.  People would be saying that while you might not like Obama, you have to respect the office, yada, yada, yada.  Colbert spouts homophobic language that would get someone else crucified and the liberal gays say it's all good, no sweat.


----------



## Slade3200

PredFan said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> He only did that to make himself relevant again. He's a talentless idiot and he'll fade away again.
> 
> 
> 
> Relevant again? He is the highest rated late night show on TV.... Has been since the election. What are you talking about?
> Who's winning and losing late-night TV under Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you think at all before posting that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I even provided a link that backs up my statement. What you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing, just the intelligence to know that your link doesn't disprove what I said.
Click to expand...

You're challenging my statement that Colbert is leading late night in ratings? Really? That's common knowledge. Do your own research then and show us who the real leader is.


----------



## Slade3200

kwc57 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative 'free speech':
> 
> Ann Coulter speaking at a college to sell books? Free speech.
> 
> Stephen Colbert speaking on a talk show to get laughs? Hate speech that must be stopped.
> 
> Stop yer bitching cons, it's going to be a bumpy ride. No quarter asked, none given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think he was going for laughs?  Really?  I thought they called it "resistance".......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the assumption that you can't do both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Colbert and his fellow late night hosts can do both to their heart's content.  I used to watch them pre election because they were very entertaining shows.  Once they went full pearl clutching snowflakes, I quit watching.  I want to be entertained, not indoctrinated.  So I vote with my remote and find other entertainment.  Colbert's opinions are no more informed or have more value than my neighbor next door who sales school buses.  He just has a bully pulpit to spew his hate. #FireColbert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw on the news this morning his mea culpa, so the wife and I watched his monologue from last night.  It briefly came up on his interview with Jim Parsons.   While I agree it's just his opinion and, as has been noted several times before, he leans left, sometimes hard left, the fact remains everyone is free to do was you and I do: vote with our remote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do of course realize that part of the outrage is the hypocrisy.  Can you imagine what would happen to a person in Colbert's spot if they had gone on a vile rant like that about Obama?  Charges of racism would be shouted and there would be marches held and stores looted until the person resigned or was fired.  People would be saying that while you might not like Obama, you have to respect the office, yada, yada, yada.  Colbert spouts homophobic language that would get someone else crucified and the liberal gays say it's all good, no sweat.
Click to expand...

Have you ever listened to rush, levin, hannity, infowars, Breitbart....?


----------



## miketx

I wonder if in lieu of a cock holster, Trump will just open carry from now on?


----------



## PredFan

Slade3200 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> He only did that to make himself relevant again. He's a talentless idiot and he'll fade away again.
> 
> 
> 
> Relevant again? He is the highest rated late night show on TV.... Has been since the election. What are you talking about?
> Who's winning and losing late-night TV under Trump
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you think at all before posting that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I even provided a link that backs up my statement. What you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing, just the intelligence to know that your link doesn't disprove what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're challenging my statement that Colbert is leading late night in ratings? Really? That's common knowledge. Do your own research then and show us who the real leader is.
Click to expand...


No, I'm saying he's just doing that to stay relevant and your post and link doesn't disprove that.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Trump is just angry because he's been outed. And Putin is mad because Trump bites.


----------



## Slade3200

PredFan said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Relevant again? He is the highest rated late night show on TV.... Has been since the election. What are you talking about?
> Who's winning and losing late-night TV under Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you think at all before posting that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, I even provided a link that backs up my statement. What you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing, just the intelligence to know that your link doesn't disprove what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're challenging my statement that Colbert is leading late night in ratings? Really? That's common knowledge. Do your own research then and show us who the real leader is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm saying he's just doing that to stay relevant and your post and link doesn't disprove that.
Click to expand...

You didn't say "stay relevant" why are you changing your words? You said "he only did that to get relevant again" that implys that he isn't relevant. My point was that he had and still has the top show on late night... he's relevant.

He did it because he has proven success to bash Trump, and he was pissed at the way Trump treated Dickerson.


----------



## bodecea

kwc57 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative 'free speech':
> 
> Ann Coulter speaking at a college to sell books? Free speech.
> 
> Stephen Colbert speaking on a talk show to get laughs? Hate speech that must be stopped.
> 
> Stop yer bitching cons, it's going to be a bumpy ride. No quarter asked, none given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think he was going for laughs?  Really?  I thought they called it "resistance".......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the assumption that you can't do both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Colbert and his fellow late night hosts can do both to their heart's content.  I used to watch them pre election because they were very entertaining shows.  Once they went full pearl clutching snowflakes, I quit watching.  I want to be entertained, not indoctrinated.  So I vote with my remote and find other entertainment.  Colbert's opinions are no more informed or have more value than my neighbor next door who sales school buses.  He just has a bully pulpit to spew his hate. #FireColbert
Click to expand...

Remember...the theme of this so-called administration is "Sour Grapes".


----------



## PredFan

Slade3200 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you think at all before posting that?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I even provided a link that backs up my statement. What you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing, just the intelligence to know that your link doesn't disprove what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're challenging my statement that Colbert is leading late night in ratings? Really? That's common knowledge. Do your own research then and show us who the real leader is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm saying he's just doing that to stay relevant and your post and link doesn't disprove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't say "stay relevant" why are you changing your words? You said "he only did that to get relevant again" that implys that he isn't relevant. My point was that he had and still has the top show on late night... he's relevant.
> 
> He did it because he has proven success to bash Trump, and he was pissed at the way Trump treated Dickerson.
Click to expand...


So I didn't exactly quote myself, so sue me. My point is still the same. He isn't relevant and your post did nothing to disprove that.


----------



## Slade3200

PredFan said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I even provided a link that backs up my statement. What you got?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing, just the intelligence to know that your link doesn't disprove what I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're challenging my statement that Colbert is leading late night in ratings? Really? That's common knowledge. Do your own research then and show us who the real leader is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm saying he's just doing that to stay relevant and your post and link doesn't disprove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't say "stay relevant" why are you changing your words? You said "he only did that to get relevant again" that implys that he isn't relevant. My point was that he had and still has the top show on late night... he's relevant.
> 
> He did it because he has proven success to bash Trump, and he was pissed at the way Trump treated Dickerson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I didn't exactly quote myself, so sue me. My point is still the same. He isn't relevant and your post did nothing to disprove that.
Click to expand...

How is having the number 1 show in late night not Not Relevant?


----------



## kwc57

Slade3200 said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think he was going for laughs?  Really?  I thought they called it "resistance".......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the assumption that you can't do both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Colbert and his fellow late night hosts can do both to their heart's content.  I used to watch them pre election because they were very entertaining shows.  Once they went full pearl clutching snowflakes, I quit watching.  I want to be entertained, not indoctrinated.  So I vote with my remote and find other entertainment.  Colbert's opinions are no more informed or have more value than my neighbor next door who sales school buses.  He just has a bully pulpit to spew his hate. #FireColbert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw on the news this morning his mea culpa, so the wife and I watched his monologue from last night.  It briefly came up on his interview with Jim Parsons.   While I agree it's just his opinion and, as has been noted several times before, he leans left, sometimes hard left, the fact remains everyone is free to do was you and I do: vote with our remote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do of course realize that part of the outrage is the hypocrisy.  Can you imagine what would happen to a person in Colbert's spot if they had gone on a vile rant like that about Obama?  Charges of racism would be shouted and there would be marches held and stores looted until the person resigned or was fired.  People would be saying that while you might not like Obama, you have to respect the office, yada, yada, yada.  Colbert spouts homophobic language that would get someone else crucified and the liberal gays say it's all good, no sweat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever listened to rush, levin, hannity, infowars, Breitbart....?
Click to expand...


No, I don't and for much of the same reason.  I like to be informed, not indoctrinated just like I like to be entertained and not indoctrinated.  If you wanted to use Hannity, Rush, Levin, etc. for a comparison, you'd have to compare to Maddow, Hayes, O'Donnell, etc.  They are all in the same business.  Colbert is not.  He's a comedian and an entertainer on a late night talk show ala Johnny Carson, not a political pundit.  What he did/does really has no comparison.  Could you imagine Letterman a few years back unloading on Obama in the same form and fashion?  Had he done so, do you think it would have gotten the same meh response from the left?  If you do, I have a bridge for sale overlooking some beautiful ocean front property.


----------



## Slade3200

kwc57 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the assumption that you can't do both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Colbert and his fellow late night hosts can do both to their heart's content.  I used to watch them pre election because they were very entertaining shows.  Once they went full pearl clutching snowflakes, I quit watching.  I want to be entertained, not indoctrinated.  So I vote with my remote and find other entertainment.  Colbert's opinions are no more informed or have more value than my neighbor next door who sales school buses.  He just has a bully pulpit to spew his hate. #FireColbert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw on the news this morning his mea culpa, so the wife and I watched his monologue from last night.  It briefly came up on his interview with Jim Parsons.   While I agree it's just his opinion and, as has been noted several times before, he leans left, sometimes hard left, the fact remains everyone is free to do was you and I do: vote with our remote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do of course realize that part of the outrage is the hypocrisy.  Can you imagine what would happen to a person in Colbert's spot if they had gone on a vile rant like that about Obama?  Charges of racism would be shouted and there would be marches held and stores looted until the person resigned or was fired.  People would be saying that while you might not like Obama, you have to respect the office, yada, yada, yada.  Colbert spouts homophobic language that would get someone else crucified and the liberal gays say it's all good, no sweat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever listened to rush, levin, hannity, infowars, Breitbart....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't and for much of the same reason.  I like to be informed, not indoctrinated just like I like to be entertained and not indoctrinated.  If you wanted to use Hannity, Rush, Levin, etc. for a comparison, you'd have to compare to Maddow, Hayes, O'Donnell, etc.  They are all in the same business.  Colbert is not.  He's a comedian and an entertainer on a late night talk show ala Johnny Carson, not a political pundit.  What he did/does really has no comparison.  Could you imagine Letterman a few years back unloading on Obama in the same form and fashion?  Had he done so, do you think it would have gotten the same meh response from the left?  If you do, I have a bridge for sale overlooking some beautiful ocean front property.
Click to expand...

Colbert came from Comedy Central where he had a show called The Colbert Report where he played a character that was a hard ass conservative and the whole show was focused on political satire.  He toned it down a bit but also brought a lot of those elements and fan base with him to the Late Show. Thats his thing. He has the best ratings. It seems to be working. Whats the problem. If you don't like it don't watch it. Pretty simple.


----------



## PredFan

Slade3200 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing, just the intelligence to know that your link doesn't disprove what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> You're challenging my statement that Colbert is leading late night in ratings? Really? That's common knowledge. Do your own research then and show us who the real leader is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm saying he's just doing that to stay relevant and your post and link doesn't disprove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't say "stay relevant" why are you changing your words? You said "he only did that to get relevant again" that implys that he isn't relevant. My point was that he had and still has the top show on late night... he's relevant.
> 
> He did it because he has proven success to bash Trump, and he was pissed at the way Trump treated Dickerson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I didn't exactly quote myself, so sue me. My point is still the same. He isn't relevant and your post did nothing to disprove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is having the number 1 show in late night not Not Relevant?
Click to expand...


Do I really have to explain it?

If you are #1 in a genre or time slot whatever, that few people watch, you aren't relevant.


----------



## Slade3200

PredFan said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're challenging my statement that Colbert is leading late night in ratings? Really? That's common knowledge. Do your own research then and show us who the real leader is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm saying he's just doing that to stay relevant and your post and link doesn't disprove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't say "stay relevant" why are you changing your words? You said "he only did that to get relevant again" that implys that he isn't relevant. My point was that he had and still has the top show on late night... he's relevant.
> 
> He did it because he has proven success to bash Trump, and he was pissed at the way Trump treated Dickerson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I didn't exactly quote myself, so sue me. My point is still the same. He isn't relevant and your post did nothing to disprove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is having the number 1 show in late night not Not Relevant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I really have to explain it?
> 
> If you are #1 in a genre or time slot whatever, that few people watch, you aren't relevant.
Click to expand...

Haha, ok buddy, you're right, Steven Colbert, Jimmy Fallon, Kimes, and Conan are nobodies, I'm surprised we even know who they are... what is it with these delusional people on this board?


----------



## PredFan

Slade3200 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm saying he's just doing that to stay relevant and your post and link doesn't disprove that.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't say "stay relevant" why are you changing your words? You said "he only did that to get relevant again" that implys that he isn't relevant. My point was that he had and still has the top show on late night... he's relevant.
> 
> He did it because he has proven success to bash Trump, and he was pissed at the way Trump treated Dickerson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I didn't exactly quote myself, so sue me. My point is still the same. He isn't relevant and your post did nothing to disprove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is having the number 1 show in late night not Not Relevant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I really have to explain it?
> 
> If you are #1 in a genre or time slot whatever, that few people watch, you aren't relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, ok buddy, you're right, Steven Colbert, Jimmy Fallon, Kimes, and Conan are nobodies, I'm surprised we even know who they are... what is it with these delusional people on this board?
Click to expand...


Hey, trying to educate you, I can't make you learn.


----------



## Slade3200

PredFan said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't say "stay relevant" why are you changing your words? You said "he only did that to get relevant again" that implys that he isn't relevant. My point was that he had and still has the top show on late night... he's relevant.
> 
> He did it because he has proven success to bash Trump, and he was pissed at the way Trump treated Dickerson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I didn't exactly quote myself, so sue me. My point is still the same. He isn't relevant and your post did nothing to disprove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is having the number 1 show in late night not Not Relevant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I really have to explain it?
> 
> If you are #1 in a genre or time slot whatever, that few people watch, you aren't relevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, ok buddy, you're right, Steven Colbert, Jimmy Fallon, Kimes, and Conan are nobodies, I'm surprised we even know who they are... what is it with these delusional people on this board?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, trying to educate you, I can't make you learn.
Click to expand...

So educate me... how big of an audience does one need to be relevant in your opinion?


----------



## HenryBHough

Pity Cold Bear wasn't on TV when Seamus sang.....


He'd have fit right in!

But he won't really fit the liberal late-night success ranks until he gets off a joke about raping little girls.  Like his hero....


----------



## MaryL

I like Colbert, but he has been stepping over the line from humor to vindictiveness. He needs to take it back a notch or two. Steve, ya listening?


----------



## HenryBHough

Colbert, sans vindictiveness, would be Jay Leno.


----------



## yiostheoy

RadicalRedneck said:


> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.


Well he's not the only one.

Every comic on late night is doing it too.

Seth Meyers is the most hilarious of them all.  I can't help laughing.


----------



## yiostheoy

MaryL said:


> I like Colbert, but he has been stepping over the line from humor to vindictiveness. He needs to take it back a notch or two. Steve, ya listening?


Colbert seems too queer to me.


----------



## Esmeralda

RadicalRedneck said:


> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.


Yeah, Trump bragging about grabbing women's vaginas is not vile and disgusting, right?


----------



## irosie91

Esmeralda said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Trump bragging about grabbing women's vaginas is not vile and disgusting, right?
Click to expand...


your citing locker room style boy talk,    that some intrusive piece of shit TAPED and then advertised----IS vile and disgusting


----------



## irosie91

Slade3200 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing, just the intelligence to know that your link doesn't disprove what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> You're challenging my statement that Colbert is leading late night in ratings? Really? That's common knowledge. Do your own research then and show us who the real leader is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm saying he's just doing that to stay relevant and your post and link doesn't disprove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't say "stay relevant" why are you changing your words? You said "he only did that to get relevant again" that implys that he isn't relevant. My point was that he had and still has the top show on late night... he's relevant.
> 
> He did it because he has proven success to bash Trump, and he was pissed at the way Trump treated Dickerson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I didn't exactly quote myself, so sue me. My point is still the same. He isn't relevant and your post did nothing to disprove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is having the number 1 show in late night not Not Relevant?
Click to expand...



I watched the silly clip------to me it was just comedy and utterly harmless----the
comment was on how trump treated Dickerson-----Colbert has a right to express
indignation


----------



## irosie91

kwc57 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why the assumption that you can't do both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Colbert and his fellow late night hosts can do both to their heart's content.  I used to watch them pre election because they were very entertaining shows.  Once they went full pearl clutching snowflakes, I quit watching.  I want to be entertained, not indoctrinated.  So I vote with my remote and find other entertainment.  Colbert's opinions are no more informed or have more value than my neighbor next door who sales school buses.  He just has a bully pulpit to spew his hate. #FireColbert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw on the news this morning his mea culpa, so the wife and I watched his monologue from last night.  It briefly came up on his interview with Jim Parsons.   While I agree it's just his opinion and, as has been noted several times before, he leans left, sometimes hard left, the fact remains everyone is free to do was you and I do: vote with our remote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do of course realize that part of the outrage is the hypocrisy.  Can you imagine what would happen to a person in Colbert's spot if they had gone on a vile rant like that about Obama?  Charges of racism would be shouted and there would be marches held and stores looted until the person resigned or was fired.  People would be saying that while you might not like Obama, you have to respect the office, yada, yada, yada.  Colbert spouts homophobic language that would get someone else crucified and the liberal gays say it's all good, no sweat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever listened to rush, levin, hannity, infowars, Breitbart....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't and for much of the same reason.  I like to be informed, not indoctrinated just like I like to be entertained and not indoctrinated.  If you wanted to use Hannity, Rush, Levin, etc. for a comparison, you'd have to compare to Maddow, Hayes, O'Donnell, etc.  They are all in the same business.  Colbert is not.  He's a comedian and an entertainer on a late night talk show ala Johnny Carson, not a political pundit.  What he did/does really has no comparison.  Could you imagine Letterman a few years back unloading on Obama in the same form and fashion?  Had he done so, do you think it would have gotten the same meh response from the left?  If you do, I have a bridge for sale overlooking some beautiful ocean front property.
Click to expand...


from me?      under similar circumstances------same  "meh"


----------



## Divine Wind

irosie91 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Trump bragging about grabbing women's vaginas is not vile and disgusting, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your citing locker room style boy talk,    that some intrusive piece of shit TAPED and then advertised----IS vile and disgusting
Click to expand...

Hypocrisy is in the air!

Boys talking about pussy is bad but telling someone they are a cocksucker is good?  WTF?


----------



## Divine Wind

MaryL said:


> I like Colbert, but he has been stepping over the line from humor to vindictiveness. He needs to take it back a notch or two. Steve, ya listening?


Colbert was certainly pissed about how Trump treated Dickerson.  As Colbert stated Wednesday night, he didn't have any regrets but would have reconsidered his vocabulary.

Most of this is just amusing; the Trump fans and some gays are on the same side attacking Colbert's comment.  Enough complaints have been filed that the FCC has been compelled to investigate, but nothing will happen.  Colbert was on late night and the comment was bleeped.  What's to charge?  Righteous indignation isn't evidence for conviction.


----------



## Pogo

Divine.Wind said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Colbert, but he has been stepping over the line from humor to vindictiveness. He needs to take it back a notch or two. Steve, ya listening?
> 
> 
> 
> Colbert was certainly pissed about how Trump treated Dickerson.  As Colbert stated Wednesday night, he didn't have any regrets but would have reconsidered his vocabulary.
> 
> Most of this is just amusing; the Trump fans and some gays are on the same side attacking Colbert's comment.  Enough complaints have been filed that the FCC has been compelled to investigate, but nothing will happen.  Colbert was on late night and the comment was bleeped.  What's to charge?  Righteous indignation isn't evidence for conviction.
Click to expand...


True.  But just a point of clarification, FCC doesn't "investigate".  It doesn't work pro-actively that way despite various misleading bullshit headlines.  What it does is review complaints from the public.  That's something it does literally every day.  It has to.  Unless some radio talking head brings up a specific instance, no one hears about them unless you go to the FCC site and broadcaster public files.  Doesn't mean any of these complaints go anywhere, nor is there any basis for this one to go anywhere.

I suspect this particular radio talking head was just trying to stir the shit and generate the bullshit headlines it did.  ANYBODY who works in radio knows damn well how this works, so the whole question was disingenuous on its face.


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Trump bragging about grabbing women's vaginas is not vile and disgusting, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your citing locker room style boy talk,    that some intrusive piece of shit TAPED and then advertised----IS vile and disgusting
Click to expand...


Rump did that sitting in front of  full camera crew, while wearing a wireless lavaliere mic.  He played to the camera, which is what he always does.  Ain't nothing "intrusive" about a massive TV camera pointed right at you while a mic six inches from your mouth is recording everything you say.


----------



## McRib

RadicalRedneck said:


> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.



If you wingnuts continue to destroy civil liberties and freedoms that American's take for granted, we may have no choice but to leave, unless we want to live in a fascist country, and a thinking person like myself has no desire to live under fascism.


----------



## Divine Wind

odanny said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you wingnuts continue to destroy civil liberties and freedoms that American's take for granted, we may have no choice but to leave, unless we want to live in a fascist country, and a thinking person like myself has no desire to live under fascism.
Click to expand...

Maybe the Leftwingnuts should stop trying to ban guns and start supporting private gun ownership as a means to stop fascism and tyranny.


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Trump bragging about grabbing women's vaginas is not vile and disgusting, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your citing locker room style boy talk,    that some intrusive piece of shit TAPED and then advertised----IS vile and disgusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rump did that sitting in front of  full camera crew, while wearing a wireless lavaliere mic.  He played to the camera, which is what he always does.  Ain't nothing "intrusive" about a massive TV camera pointed right at you while a mic six inches from your mouth is recording everything you say.
Click to expand...


link?    you got the footage?


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Trump bragging about grabbing women's vaginas is not vile and disgusting, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your citing locker room style boy talk,    that some intrusive piece of shit TAPED and then advertised----IS vile and disgusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rump did that sitting in front of  full camera crew, while wearing a wireless lavaliere mic.  He played to the camera, which is what he always does.  Ain't nothing "intrusive" about a massive TV camera pointed right at you while a mic six inches from your mouth is recording everything you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link?    you got the footage?
Click to expand...


Of course.  Number one, you CAN'T get a consistent audio recording like that from a moving bus, unless your subject is fitted with a mic --- which you can see he's wearing, which we already know --- and the mic receiver is also there on the bus, which it is, part of the camera/recording crew

Number two, the Access Hollywood video that that program broadcast SHOWS them all ON that bus, from the inside, where the recording is made.  You can see Rump and Bush sitting in a left-side seat with blinds drawn behind them.  You CAN'T see any of that without a camera crew sitting across from them_ shooting vide_o.  And further, this link, with that video, itemizes everybody who was on the bus, including the camera crew and everybody else.  It also describes how the camera crew gets off the bus first, in order to shoot the video of Rump and Bush emerging.

The video of the bus driving in, shot from outside, would be another camera crew.  It isn't even necessarily shot at the same time as the audio.  That could be overlaid later.  It could have been the same camera crew at a different time, just shooting "B-roll".

*Rump is sitting in the bus directly across from a camera crew* and that's where the "pussy" recording is made.  That's the recording studio.  If he were not, the video of him sitting there --- could not exist.  He's fully aware of the camera; he's fully aware that he's wearing a wireless lav mic.  You can't fit somebody with a wireless lav mic on their tie or lapel without them knowing it.  They have to put the transmitter box in their pocket or clip it to their belt.  It's impossible to not know it's there.


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Trump bragging about grabbing women's vaginas is not vile and disgusting, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your citing locker room style boy talk,    that some intrusive piece of shit TAPED and then advertised----IS vile and disgusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rump did that sitting in front of  full camera crew, while wearing a wireless lavaliere mic.  He played to the camera, which is what he always does.  Ain't nothing "intrusive" about a massive TV camera pointed right at you while a mic six inches from your mouth is recording everything you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link?    you got the footage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  Number one, you CAN'T get a consistent audio recording like that from a moving bus, unless your subject is fitted with a mic --- which you can see he's wearing, which we already know --- and the mic receiver is also there on the bus, which it is, part of the camera/recording crew
> 
> Number two, the Access Hollywood video that that program broadcast SHOWS them all ON that bus, from the inside, where the recording is made.  You can see Rump and Bush sitting in a left-side seat with blinds drawn behind them.  You CAN'T see any of that without a camera crew sitting across from them_ shooting vide_o.  And further, this link, with that video, itemizes everybody who was on the bus, including the camera crew and everybody else.  It also describes how the camera crew gets off the bus first, in order to shoot the video of Rump and Bush emerging.
> 
> The video of the bus driving in, shot from outside, would be another camera crew.  It isn't even necessarily shot at the same time as the audio.  That could be overlaid later.  It could have been the same camera crew at a different time, just shooting "B-roll".
> 
> *Rump is sitting in the bus directly across from a camera crew* and that's where the "pussy" recording is made.  That's the recording studio.  If he were not, the video of him sitting there --- could not exist.  He's fully aware of the camera; he's fully aware that he's wearing a wireless lav mic.  You can't fit somebody with a wireless lav mic on their tie or lapel without them knowing it.  They have to put the transmitter box in their pocket or clip it to their belt.  It's impossible to not know it's there.
Click to expand...


The irony of this particular incident is that Rump tried to dismiss it as "locker room talk" --- in spite of its being not in a locker room but on a bus with a TV camera crew rolling --- and of course the only "locker rooms" Rump frequents are in fact the Miss Universe (or whatever it is) dressing room, while the young girls are in various states of undress.

"Yeah he does that" confirmed his daughter.


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Trump bragging about grabbing women's vaginas is not vile and disgusting, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your citing locker room style boy talk,    that some intrusive piece of shit TAPED and then advertised----IS vile and disgusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rump did that sitting in front of  full camera crew, while wearing a wireless lavaliere mic.  He played to the camera, which is what he always does.  Ain't nothing "intrusive" about a massive TV camera pointed right at you while a mic six inches from your mouth is recording everything you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link?    you got the footage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  Number one, you CAN'T get a consistent audio recording like that from a moving bus, unless your subject is fitted with a mic --- which you can see he's wearing, which we already know --- and the mic receiver is also there on the bus, which it is, part of the camera/recording crew
> 
> Number two, the Access Hollywood video that that program broadcast SHOWS them all ON that bus, from the inside, where the recording is made.  You can see Rump and Bush sitting in a left-side seat with blinds drawn behind them.  You CAN'T see any of that without a camera crew sitting across from them_ shooting vide_o.  And further, this link, with that video, itemizes everybody who was on the bus, including the camera crew and everybody else.  It also describes how the camera crew gets off the bus first, in order to shoot the video of Rump and Bush emerging.
> 
> The video of the bus driving in, shot from outside, would be another camera crew.  It isn't even necessarily shot at the same time as the audio.  That could be overlaid later.  It could have been the same camera crew at a different time, just shooting "B-roll".
> 
> *Rump is sitting in the bus directly across from a camera crew* and that's where the "pussy" recording is made.  That's the recording studio.  If he were not, the video of him sitting there --- could not exist.  He's fully aware of the camera; he's fully aware that he's wearing a wireless lav mic.  You can't fit somebody with a wireless lav mic on their tie or lapel without them knowing it.  They have to put the transmitter box in their pocket or clip it to their belt.  It's impossible to not know it's there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony of this particular incident is that Rump tried to dismiss it as "locker room talk" --- in spite of its being not in a locker room but on a bus with a TV camera crew rolling --- and of course the only "locker rooms" Rump frequents are in fact the Miss Universe (or whatever it is) dressing room, while the young girls are in various states of undress.
> 
> "Yeah he does that" confirmed his daughter.
Click to expand...


you got the footage.?     what I recall is a BUNCH  OF GUYS-----mingling-----not
an interview ----nothing organized or likely to be broadcast


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your citing locker room style boy talk,    that some intrusive piece of shit TAPED and then advertised----IS vile and disgusting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rump did that sitting in front of  full camera crew, while wearing a wireless lavaliere mic.  He played to the camera, which is what he always does.  Ain't nothing "intrusive" about a massive TV camera pointed right at you while a mic six inches from your mouth is recording everything you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link?    you got the footage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  Number one, you CAN'T get a consistent audio recording like that from a moving bus, unless your subject is fitted with a mic --- which you can see he's wearing, which we already know --- and the mic receiver is also there on the bus, which it is, part of the camera/recording crew
> 
> Number two, the Access Hollywood video that that program broadcast SHOWS them all ON that bus, from the inside, where the recording is made.  You can see Rump and Bush sitting in a left-side seat with blinds drawn behind them.  You CAN'T see any of that without a camera crew sitting across from them_ shooting vide_o.  And further, this l
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your citing locker room style boy talk,    that some intrusive piece of shit TAPED and then advertised----IS vile and disgusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rump did that sitting in front of  full camera crew, while wearing a wireless lavaliere mic.  He played to the camera, which is what he always does.  Ain't nothing "intrusive" about a massive TV camera pointed right at you while a mic six inches from your mouth is recording everything you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link?    you got the footage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  Number one, you CAN'T get a consistent audio recording like that from a moving bus, unless your subject is fitted with a mic --- which you can see he's wearing, which we already know --- and the mic receiver is also there on the bus, which it is, part of the camera/recording crew
> 
> Number two, the Access Hollywood video that that program broadcast SHOWS them all ON that bus, from the inside, where the recording is made.  You can see Rump and Bush sitting in a left-side seat with blinds drawn behind them.  You CAN'T see any of that without a camera crew sitting across from them_ shooting vide_o.  And further, this link, with that video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> , itemizes everybody who was on the bus, including the camera crew and everybody else.  It also describes how the camera crew gets off the bus first, in order to shoot the video of Rump and Bush emerging.
> 
> The video of the bus driving in, shot from outside, would be another camera crew.  It isn't even necessarily shot at the same time as the audio.  That could be overlaid later.  It could have been the same camera crew at a different time, just shooting "B-roll".
> 
> *Rump is sitting in the bus directly across from a camera crew* and that's where the "pussy" recording is made.  That's the recording studio.  If he were not, the video of him sitting there --- could not exist.  He's fully aware of the camera; he's fully aware that he's wearing a wireless lav mic.  You can't fit somebody with a wireless lav mic on their tie or lapel without them knowing it.  They have to put the transmitter box in their pocket or clip it to their belt.  It's impossible to not know it's there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony of this particular incident is that Rump tried to dismiss it as "locker room talk" --- in spite of its being not in a locker room but on a bus with a TV camera crew rolling --- and of course the only "locker rooms" Rump frequents are in fact the Miss Universe (or whatever it is) dressing room, while the young girls are in various states of undress.
> 
> "Yeah he does that" confirmed his daughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got the footage.?     what I recall is a BUNCH  OF GUYS-----mingling-----not
> an interview ----nothing organized or likely to be broadcast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ink, with that video, itemizes everybody who was on the bus, including the camera crew and everybody else.  It also describes how the camera crew gets off the bus first, in order to shoot the video of Rump and Bush emerging.
> 
> The video of the bus driving in, shot from outside, would be another camera crew.  It isn't even necessarily shot at the same time as the audio.  That could be overlaid later.  It could have been the same camera crew at a different time, just shooting "B-roll".
> 
> *Rump is sitting in the bus directly across from a camera crew* and that's where the "pussy" recording is made.  That's the recording studio.  If he were not, the video of him sitting there --- could not exist.  He's fully aware of the camera; he's fully aware that he's wearing a wireless lav mic.  You can't fit somebody with a wireless lav mic on their tie or lapel without them knowing it.  They have to put the transmitter box in their pocket or clip it to their belt.  It's impossible to not know it's there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony of this particular incident is that Rump tried to dismiss it as "locker room talk" --- in spite of its being not in a locker room but on a bus with a TV camera crew rolling --- and of course the only "locker rooms" Rump frequents are in fact the Miss Universe (or whatever it is) dressing room, while the young girls are in various states of undress.
> 
> "Yeah he does that" confirmed his daughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got the footage.?     what I recall is a BUNCH  OF GUYS-----mingling-----not
> an interview ----nothing organized or likely to be broadcast
Click to expand...


I ALREADY LINKED the footage.  Does the link in 305 not work?  Works for me.

I don't have a way to embed the video from that page into this post, but here's part of the same camera shot on the same bus on the same trip, that *was *used for broadcast.  Happens at 0:48.

​
Compare the two.  Same shot, by the same camera crew in the same place on the same day.

And btw you can see his lavaliere mic clipped to his left lapel, exactly where the woman is coerced to hug him by Billy the Pimp.  You could have heard the physical contact if it hadn't been edited out by an audio engineer.  That mic runs a cable into the transmitter in, looks like, his inside pocket.  You cannot be wearing a wireless lavaliere mic and not know you're wearing it.  Not possible.  Billy the Pimp is wearing one too.  You can see that one dead-center clipped to his shirt where his tie would be if he were wearing one, and his cable goes _inside_ his shirt.  EVERYBODY YOU HEAR is wearing one, otherwise ------ you couldn't hear them.  

And in the same way -- you can't see video of those people sitting on the bus............. unless there was a camera crew sitting across from them shooting it in the first place.  Matter of fact when the bus first pulls up and a few people disembark, some of which are camera crew, and then the door closes...... while it's still closed, right before Rump and Billy the Pimp get out you can see the reflection of the director in the bus door window, getting set for "action".  He's directing that same camera crew that filmed Rump and Bush on the bus, and recorded the conversation off the lavaliere mics.


----------



## idb

JakeStarkey said:


> Alt Right Snowflakes like RR are very, very afraid of the 1st Amendment rights of American citizens.


He won't need to be upset for much longer...Trump is going to sort out the whole archaic Constitution - it's really a bad thing for the country.


----------



## irosie91

idb said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alt Right Snowflakes like RR are very, very afraid of the 1st Amendment rights of American citizens.
> 
> 
> 
> He won't need to be upset for much longer...Trump is going to sort out the whole archaic Constitution - it's really a bad thing for the country.
Click to expand...


I like it----it's kinda poetic


----------



## RadicalRedneck

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Trump bragging about grabbing women's vaginas is not vile and disgusting, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your citing locker room style boy talk,    that some intrusive piece of shit TAPED and then advertised----IS vile and disgusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rump did that sitting in front of  full camera crew, while wearing a wireless lavaliere mic.  He played to the camera, which is what he always does.  Ain't nothing "intrusive" about a massive TV camera pointed right at you while a mic six inches from your mouth is recording everything you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link?    you got the footage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  Number one, you CAN'T get a consistent audio recording like that from a moving bus, unless your subject is fitted with a mic --- which you can see he's wearing, which we already know --- and the mic receiver is also there on the bus, which it is, part of the camera/recording crew
> 
> Number two, the Access Hollywood video that that program broadcast SHOWS them all ON that bus, from the inside, where the recording is made.  You can see Rump and Bush sitting in a left-side seat with blinds drawn behind them.  You CAN'T see any of that without a camera crew sitting across from them_ shooting vide_o.  And further, this link, with that video, itemizes everybody who was on the bus, including the camera crew and everybody else.  It also describes how the camera crew gets off the bus first, in order to shoot the video of Rump and Bush emerging.
> 
> The video of the bus driving in, shot from outside, would be another camera crew.  It isn't even necessarily shot at the same time as the audio.  That could be overlaid later.  It could have been the same camera crew at a different time, just shooting "B-roll".
> 
> *Rump is sitting in the bus directly across from a camera crew* and that's where the "pussy" recording is made.  That's the recording studio.  If he were not, the video of him sitting there --- could not exist.  He's fully aware of the camera; he's fully aware that he's wearing a wireless lav mic.  You can't fit somebody with a wireless lav mic on their tie or lapel without them knowing it.  They have to put the transmitter box in their pocket or clip it to their belt.  It's impossible to not know it's there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony of this particular incident is that Rump tried to dismiss it as "locker room talk" --- in spite of its being not in a locker room but on a bus with a TV camera crew rolling --- and of course the only "locker rooms" Rump frequents are in fact the Miss Universe (or whatever it is) dressing room, while the young girls are in various states of undress.
> 
> "Yeah he does that" confirmed his daughter.
Click to expand...

Get s life!


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your citing locker room style boy talk,    that some intrusive piece of shit TAPED and then advertised----IS vile and disgusting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rump did that sitting in front of  full camera crew, while wearing a wireless lavaliere mic.  He played to the camera, which is what he always does.  Ain't nothing "intrusive" about a massive TV camera pointed right at you while a mic six inches from your mouth is recording everything you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link?    you got the footage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  Number one, you CAN'T get a consistent audio recording like that from a moving bus, unless your subject is fitted with a mic --- which you can see he's wearing, which we already know --- and the mic receiver is also there on the bus, which it is, part of the camera/recording crew
> 
> Number two, the Access Hollywood video that that program broadcast SHOWS them all ON that bus, from the inside, where the recording is made.  You can see Rump and Bush sitting in a left-side seat with blinds drawn behind them.  You CAN'T see any of that without a camera crew sitting across from them_ shooting vide_o.  And further, this link, with that video, itemizes everybody who was on the bus, including the camera crew and everybody else.  It also describes how the camera crew gets off the bus first, in order to shoot the video of Rump and Bush emerging.
> 
> The video of the bus driving in, shot from outside, would be another camera crew.  It isn't even necessarily shot at the same time as the audio.  That could be overlaid later.  It could have been the same camera crew at a different time, just shooting "B-roll".
> 
> *Rump is sitting in the bus directly across from a camera crew* and that's where the "pussy" recording is made.  That's the recording studio.  If he were not, the video of him sitting there --- could not exist.  He's fully aware of the camera; he's fully aware that he's wearing a wireless lav mic.  You can't fit somebody with a wireless lav mic on their tie or lapel without them knowing it.  They have to put the transmitter box in their pocket or clip it to their belt.  It's impossible to not know it's there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony of this particular incident is that Rump tried to dismiss it as "locker room talk" --- in spite of its being not in a locker room but on a bus with a TV camera crew rolling --- and of course the only "locker rooms" Rump frequents are in fact the Miss Universe (or whatever it is) dressing room, while the young girls are in various states of undress.
> 
> "Yeah he does that" confirmed his daughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got the footage.?     what I recall is a BUNCH  OF GUYS-----mingling-----not
> an interview ----nothing organized or likely to be broadcast
Click to expand...


So?  Two links, two videos, do you see them?

Subjects pre-fitted with lavaliere mics -- organized.
Camera crew following them around pointing cameras --- organized.
Video actually used and aired in a TV show --- organized.  And broadcast, per plan.

Well?


----------



## Divine Wind

If a reporter and his crew put a mike on me for an interview, then I go into the back room and fuck a secretary, I'd be an idiot to think they didn't record me. 

In this case, I think Trump knew, but didn't care.  Listen to the conversation; he's talking about being so powerful you can do whatever you like.  Why would he give a fuck if someone recorded him saying it?


----------



## Pogo

Divine.Wind said:


> If a reporter and his crew put a mike on me for an interview, then I go into the back room and fuck a secretary, I'd be an idiot to think they didn't record me.
> 
> In this case, I think Trump knew, but didn't care.  Listen to the conversation; he's talking about being so powerful you can do whatever you like.  Why would he give a fuck if someone recorded him saying it?



All true, but just an observation --- if you're going into the back room to fuck a secretary and you haven't removed your wireless lavaliere mic, then you got sump'm kinky goin' on.


----------



## hunarcy

yiostheoy said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every comic on late night is doing it too.
Click to expand...


Except Jimmy Fallon


----------



## Divine Wind

hunarcy said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every comic on late night is doing it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except Jimmy Fallon
Click to expand...

Kimmel doesn't do political either.  

No matter, as others have mentioned, Colbert came to this show to be "the real" Colbert, but it was also expected that he'd bring his comedy, including his "Colbert Report" comedy to the show too.  I like his "confessions" bits.  

FWIW, this is nothing.  Comedians and others joke and rant about the President all the time.  Bitching about our government is the #1 American pastime.   Why should Trump be any different?


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rump did that sitting in front of  full camera crew, while wearing a wireless lavaliere mic.  He played to the camera, which is what he always does.  Ain't nothing "intrusive" about a massive TV camera pointed right at you while a mic six inches from your mouth is recording everything you say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link?    you got the footage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course.  Number one, you CAN'T get a consistent audio recording like that from a moving bus, unless your subject is fitted with a mic --- which you can see he's wearing, which we already know --- and the mic receiver is also there on the bus, which it is, part of the camera/recording crew
> 
> Number two, the Access Hollywood video that that program broadcast SHOWS them all ON that bus, from the inside, where the recording is made.  You can see Rump and Bush sitting in a left-side seat with blinds drawn behind them.  You CAN'T see any of that without a camera crew sitting across from them_ shooting vide_o.  And further, this link, with that video, itemizes everybody who was on the bus, including the camera crew and everybody else.  It also describes how the camera crew gets off the bus first, in order to shoot the video of Rump and Bush emerging.
> 
> The video of the bus driving in, shot from outside, would be another camera crew.  It isn't even necessarily shot at the same time as the audio.  That could be overlaid later.  It could have been the same camera crew at a different time, just shooting "B-roll".
> 
> *Rump is sitting in the bus directly across from a camera crew* and that's where the "pussy" recording is made.  That's the recording studio.  If he were not, the video of him sitting there --- could not exist.  He's fully aware of the camera; he's fully aware that he's wearing a wireless lav mic.  You can't fit somebody with a wireless lav mic on their tie or lapel without them knowing it.  They have to put the transmitter box in their pocket or clip it to their belt.  It's impossible to not know it's there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony of this particular incident is that Rump tried to dismiss it as "locker room talk" --- in spite of its being not in a locker room but on a bus with a TV camera crew rolling --- and of course the only "locker rooms" Rump frequents are in fact the Miss Universe (or whatever it is) dressing room, while the young girls are in various states of undress.
> 
> "Yeah he does that" confirmed his daughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got the footage.?     what I recall is a BUNCH  OF GUYS-----mingling-----not
> an interview ----nothing organized or likely to be broadcast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  Two links, two videos, do you see them?
> 
> Subjects pre-fitted with lavaliere mics -- organized.
> Camera crew following them around pointing cameras --- organized.
> Video actually used and aired in a TV show --- organized.  And broadcast, per plan.
> 
> Well?
Click to expand...


well  nothing-----still idle chatter


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> link?    you got the footage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  Number one, you CAN'T get a consistent audio recording like that from a moving bus, unless your subject is fitted with a mic --- which you can see he's wearing, which we already know --- and the mic receiver is also there on the bus, which it is, part of the camera/recording crew
> 
> Number two, the Access Hollywood video that that program broadcast SHOWS them all ON that bus, from the inside, where the recording is made.  You can see Rump and Bush sitting in a left-side seat with blinds drawn behind them.  You CAN'T see any of that without a camera crew sitting across from them_ shooting vide_o.  And further, this link, with that video, itemizes everybody who was on the bus, including the camera crew and everybody else.  It also describes how the camera crew gets off the bus first, in order to shoot the video of Rump and Bush emerging.
> 
> The video of the bus driving in, shot from outside, would be another camera crew.  It isn't even necessarily shot at the same time as the audio.  That could be overlaid later.  It could have been the same camera crew at a different time, just shooting "B-roll".
> 
> *Rump is sitting in the bus directly across from a camera crew* and that's where the "pussy" recording is made.  That's the recording studio.  If he were not, the video of him sitting there --- could not exist.  He's fully aware of the camera; he's fully aware that he's wearing a wireless lav mic.  You can't fit somebody with a wireless lav mic on their tie or lapel without them knowing it.  They have to put the transmitter box in their pocket or clip it to their belt.  It's impossible to not know it's there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The irony of this particular incident is that Rump tried to dismiss it as "locker room talk" --- in spite of its being not in a locker room but on a bus with a TV camera crew rolling --- and of course the only "locker rooms" Rump frequents are in fact the Miss Universe (or whatever it is) dressing room, while the young girls are in various states of undress.
> 
> "Yeah he does that" confirmed his daughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got the footage.?     what I recall is a BUNCH  OF GUYS-----mingling-----not
> an interview ----nothing organized or likely to be broadcast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  Two links, two videos, do you see them?
> 
> Subjects pre-fitted with lavaliere mics -- organized.
> Camera crew following them around pointing cameras --- organized.
> Video actually used and aired in a TV show --- organized.  And broadcast, per plan.
> 
> Well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well  nothing-----still idle chatter
Click to expand...


Of course it's idle chatter.  No one suggested otherwise.

What _you _suggested however was that it was surreptitiously taped by "some intrusive piece of shit" --- which was not at all the case.  As I demonstrated it was taped by a *hired *and *fully visible* camera/sound crew, _while _Rump and Billy the Pimp were wearing mics _and _sitting in front of cameras that were pointed at them and rolling for the purpose of getting raw broadcast material.

You can't claim "intrusive" when you're fully cognizant that you're wearing a mic and that cameras are pointed at you and rolling.  Can't be done.

This ain't Mannerheim taping Hilter with hidden microphones.  It's a TV show with crew in the open, and Rump was playing to the camera -- as usual.


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.  Number one, you CAN'T get a consistent audio recording like that from a moving bus, unless your subject is fitted with a mic --- which you can see he's wearing, which we already know --- and the mic receiver is also there on the bus, which it is, part of the camera/recording crew
> 
> Number two, the Access Hollywood video that that program broadcast SHOWS them all ON that bus, from the inside, where the recording is made.  You can see Rump and Bush sitting in a left-side seat with blinds drawn behind them.  You CAN'T see any of that without a camera crew sitting across from them_ shooting vide_o.  And further, this link, with that video, itemizes everybody who was on the bus, including the camera crew and everybody else.  It also describes how the camera crew gets off the bus first, in order to shoot the video of Rump and Bush emerging.
> 
> The video of the bus driving in, shot from outside, would be another camera crew.  It isn't even necessarily shot at the same time as the audio.  That could be overlaid later.  It could have been the same camera crew at a different time, just shooting "B-roll".
> 
> *Rump is sitting in the bus directly across from a camera crew* and that's where the "pussy" recording is made.  That's the recording studio.  If he were not, the video of him sitting there --- could not exist.  He's fully aware of the camera; he's fully aware that he's wearing a wireless lav mic.  You can't fit somebody with a wireless lav mic on their tie or lapel without them knowing it.  They have to put the transmitter box in their pocket or clip it to their belt.  It's impossible to not know it's there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of this particular incident is that Rump tried to dismiss it as "locker room talk" --- in spite of its being not in a locker room but on a bus with a TV camera crew rolling --- and of course the only "locker rooms" Rump frequents are in fact the Miss Universe (or whatever it is) dressing room, while the young girls are in various states of undress.
> 
> "Yeah he does that" confirmed his daughter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got the footage.?     what I recall is a BUNCH  OF GUYS-----mingling-----not
> an interview ----nothing organized or likely to be broadcast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  Two links, two videos, do you see them?
> 
> Subjects pre-fitted with lavaliere mics -- organized.
> Camera crew following them around pointing cameras --- organized.
> Video actually used and aired in a TV show --- organized.  And broadcast, per plan.
> 
> Well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well  nothing-----still idle chatter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's idle chatter.  No one suggested otherwise.
> 
> What _you _suggested however was that it was surreptitiously taped by "some intrusive piece of shit" --- which was not at all the case.  As I demonstrated it was taped by a *hired *and *fully visible* camera/sound crew, _while _Rump and Billy the Pimp were wearing mics _and _sitting in front of cameras that were pointed at them and rolling for the purpose of getting raw broadcast material.
> 
> You can't claim "intrusive" when you're fully cognizant that you're wearing a mic and that cameras are pointed at you and rolling.  Can't be done.
> 
> This ain't Mannerheim taping Hilter with hidden microphones.  It's a TV show with crew in the open, and Rump was playing to the camera -- as usual.
Click to expand...


still the same---------the speakers did not imagine that their banter would
become PUBLIC


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The irony of this particular incident is that Rump tried to dismiss it as "locker room talk" --- in spite of its being not in a locker room but on a bus with a TV camera crew rolling --- and of course the only "locker rooms" Rump frequents are in fact the Miss Universe (or whatever it is) dressing room, while the young girls are in various states of undress.
> 
> "Yeah he does that" confirmed his daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got the footage.?     what I recall is a BUNCH  OF GUYS-----mingling-----not
> an interview ----nothing organized or likely to be broadcast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So?  Two links, two videos, do you see them?
> 
> Subjects pre-fitted with lavaliere mics -- organized.
> Camera crew following them around pointing cameras --- organized.
> Video actually used and aired in a TV show --- organized.  And broadcast, per plan.
> 
> Well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well  nothing-----still idle chatter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's idle chatter.  No one suggested otherwise.
> 
> What _you _suggested however was that it was surreptitiously taped by "some intrusive piece of shit" --- which was not at all the case.  As I demonstrated it was taped by a *hired *and *fully visible* camera/sound crew, _while _Rump and Billy the Pimp were wearing mics _and _sitting in front of cameras that were pointed at them and rolling for the purpose of getting raw broadcast material.
> 
> You can't claim "intrusive" when you're fully cognizant that you're wearing a mic and that cameras are pointed at you and rolling.  Can't be done.
> 
> This ain't Mannerheim taping Hilter with hidden microphones.  It's a TV show with crew in the open, and Rump was playing to the camera -- as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> still the same---------the speakers did not imagine that their banter would
> become PUBLIC
Click to expand...


You've gotta be pretty damned stupid to intentionally put on a wireless mic, sit in front of a camera crew, and then not make the connection that what you're saying is being recorded.

Are you saying Rump is that stupid?


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you got the footage.?     what I recall is a BUNCH  OF GUYS-----mingling-----not
> an interview ----nothing organized or likely to be broadcast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So?  Two links, two videos, do you see them?
> 
> Subjects pre-fitted with lavaliere mics -- organized.
> Camera crew following them around pointing cameras --- organized.
> Video actually used and aired in a TV show --- organized.  And broadcast, per plan.
> 
> Well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well  nothing-----still idle chatter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's idle chatter.  No one suggested otherwise.
> 
> What _you _suggested however was that it was surreptitiously taped by "some intrusive piece of shit" --- which was not at all the case.  As I demonstrated it was taped by a *hired *and *fully visible* camera/sound crew, _while _Rump and Billy the Pimp were wearing mics _and _sitting in front of cameras that were pointed at them and rolling for the purpose of getting raw broadcast material.
> 
> You can't claim "intrusive" when you're fully cognizant that you're wearing a mic and that cameras are pointed at you and rolling.  Can't be done.
> 
> This ain't Mannerheim taping Hilter with hidden microphones.  It's a TV show with crew in the open, and Rump was playing to the camera -- as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> still the same---------the speakers did not imagine that their banter would
> become PUBLIC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've gotta be pretty damned stupid to intentionally put on a wireless mic, sit in front of a camera crew, and then not make the connection that what you're saying is being recorded.
> 
> Are you saying Rump is that stupid?
Click to expand...


yes.       He OBVIOUSLY is stupid enough to not watch his tongue.  ----
but he has other talents


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So?  Two links, two videos, do you see them?
> 
> Subjects pre-fitted with lavaliere mics -- organized.
> Camera crew following them around pointing cameras --- organized.
> Video actually used and aired in a TV show --- organized.  And broadcast, per plan.
> 
> Well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well  nothing-----still idle chatter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course it's idle chatter.  No one suggested otherwise.
> 
> What _you _suggested however was that it was surreptitiously taped by "some intrusive piece of shit" --- which was not at all the case.  As I demonstrated it was taped by a *hired *and *fully visible* camera/sound crew, _while _Rump and Billy the Pimp were wearing mics _and _sitting in front of cameras that were pointed at them and rolling for the purpose of getting raw broadcast material.
> 
> You can't claim "intrusive" when you're fully cognizant that you're wearing a mic and that cameras are pointed at you and rolling.  Can't be done.
> 
> This ain't Mannerheim taping Hilter with hidden microphones.  It's a TV show with crew in the open, and Rump was playing to the camera -- as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> still the same---------the speakers did not imagine that their banter would
> become PUBLIC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've gotta be pretty damned stupid to intentionally put on a wireless mic, sit in front of a camera crew, and then not make the connection that what you're saying is being recorded.
> 
> Are you saying Rump is that stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes.       He OBVIOUSLY is stupid enough to not watch his tongue.  ----
> but he has other talents
Click to expand...


Only if you consider con artistry, pedophiliac voyerurism and self-face-painting to be "talents".


----------



## irosie91

that too.


----------



## RadicalRedneck

Divine.Wind said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every comic on late night is doing it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except Jimmy Fallon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kimmel doesn't do political either.
> 
> No matter, as others have mentioned, Colbert came to this show to be "the real" Colbert, but it was also expected that he'd bring his comedy, including his "Colbert Report" comedy to the show too.  I like his "confessions" bits.
> 
> FWIW, this is nothing.  Comedians and others joke and rant about the President all the time.  Bitching about our government is the #1 American pastime.   Why should Trump be any different?
Click to expand...

Because what he said wasn't a Joke and wasn't "Comedy".... that's why!


----------



## Slade3200

RadicalRedneck said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every comic on late night is doing it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except Jimmy Fallon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kimmel doesn't do political either.
> 
> No matter, as others have mentioned, Colbert came to this show to be "the real" Colbert, but it was also expected that he'd bring his comedy, including his "Colbert Report" comedy to the show too.  I like his "confessions" bits.
> 
> FWIW, this is nothing.  Comedians and others joke and rant about the President all the time.  Bitching about our government is the #1 American pastime.   Why should Trump be any different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because what he said wasn't a Joke and wasn't "Comedy".... that's why!
Click to expand...

Of course it was. Do you think he literally meant that Trumps mouth was a cock holster for putin?  Do you think he was implying that they are actually gay buddies with each other?

Regardless it made me laugh and many people I know, so it's comedy. Yes vulgar, but comedy none the less


----------



## Divine Wind

RadicalRedneck said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Regard to Steven Colbert, and the vile, disgusting left.   As I've said about the rest of the Slime Balls in Hollywood.  If you don't like America , and if you claim that Trump is not your President you may feel free to leave the country, Cuba, and Venezuela may suit you better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every comic on late night is doing it too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except Jimmy Fallon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kimmel doesn't do political either.
> 
> No matter, as others have mentioned, Colbert came to this show to be "the real" Colbert, but it was also expected that he'd bring his comedy, including his "Colbert Report" comedy to the show too.  I like his "confessions" bits.
> 
> FWIW, this is nothing.  Comedians and others joke and rant about the President all the time.  Bitching about our government is the #1 American pastime.   Why should Trump be any different?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because what he said wasn't a Joke and wasn't "Comedy".... that's why!
Click to expand...

It was a lot funnier than Trumps actions with Dickerson.


----------

